# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Bán nhiều thứ: Mới ,cũ, đẹp, xấu, độc, lạ hay linh tinh đều có

## Mechanic

- " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
-* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : TẠI PHẦN CHỮ KÝ* 
- _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên theo dõi diễn đàn, thông tin gấp khách hàng có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn )._

********************************** 

* MÁY TIỆN SCHAUBLIN 102N  (Đã bán) * XEM THÊM THÔNG TIN 


--------------------------------------------------

* MÁY TIỆN MINI TSUGAMI (Đã bán)  * XEM THÊM THÔNG TIN 
_THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Spindle : 8.000 RPM hoặc hơn
- Kích thước (phủ bì) :
- Hành trình : ......
_  


--------------------------------------------------

*BÀN T 700 x 350 x 60* -XEM THÊM THÔNG TIN 

_
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Kích thước 700 * 350 * 60
- Mặt bàn và mặt đế phẳng và rất đẹp.
- Bàn làm bằng Đá.
_ 

--------------------------------------------------

*VITME 3005 THK KX (2171706) * -XEM THÊM THÔNG TIN 

_
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
-THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Vitme 30 bước 5
- Tổng dài: 620
- Hành trình : ~ 400 (mm)
_ 

--------------------------------------------------
* VITME NSK 2004 C2Z (2571706)*-XEM THÊM THÔNG TIN 

_
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Vitme 20 bước 4
- Tổng dài: 335
- Hành trình : ~ 200 (mm)
- Cấp chính xác : C2Z
_ 

--------------------------------------------------

* VITME KKS 2004 C2 (2171701)*-XEM THÊM THÔNG TIN 

_
Mã sản phẩm: 2171701
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Vitme 20 bước 4
- Tổng dài: 725 - Hành trình : ~ 530 (mm)
- Cấp chính xác : C2Z
_ 

--------------------------------------------------

* VITME KKS 2004 C2 (2171710)* - XEM THÊM THÔNG TIN 

_
Mã sản phẩm: 2171710
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Vitme 20 bước 4
- Tổng dài: 470 - Hành trình : ~ 300 (mm)
- Cấp chính xác : C2Z
_ 
--------------------------------------------------

*BƠM MỠ BÒ DÙNG ĐIỆN 24V* -XEM THÊM THÔNG TIN 
_
- Dùng điện 24v. Tình trạng hoạt động tốt.
_ 

--------------------------------------------------
*BẢN LỀ TOCHIGIYA ( JAPAN )*  - XEM THÊM THÔNG TIN 
_
- Thây đẹp quá mà lại hàng mới 100% nên mua một đống. Bây giờ tủ chật quá nên chia lại cho mọi người.
- Hàng mới 100%, có giãm chấn thủy lực cực êm. Dành cho đồ nặng thì khỏi chê. _ 

--------------------------------------------------

*COMBO SERVO TEKNIC SST-1500 USA*  - XEM THÊM THÔNG TIN 
_
- Hàng sưu tầm , tính để dành xài nhưng cuối nằm nhiều việc nên em ra bán.
- Tính trạng đẹp và hoạt động hoàn hảo. 
- Motor Tor 0.7 Nm 
- KẾT NỐI VÀ SỬ DỤNG TỐT VỚI MACH 3 BẰNG STEP/DIR
_ 

--------------------------------------------------

*BỘ KHUNG C FRAME MINI JAPAN - GANG ĐÚC*  - XEM THÊM THÔNG TIN  


--------------------------------------------------

*RAY BẠC CON LĂN HÃNG UNION TOOLS ( JAPAN ) ( DÒNG G9A / DÀI 400 MM / HÀNH TRÌNH 300 MM )*  - XEM THÊM THÔNG TIN  

_* Tình trạng như mới, dòng này đường kính bạc lớn, chịu tại trọng cao. Union Tools chuyên sản xuất dòng ray bạc con lăn. Datasheet : tại đây_ 

--------------------------------------------------

* BÀN T SLOT MINI* - XEM THÊM THÔNG TIN  

_ -Tình trạng bên ngoài rất đẹp ( mặt bàn phẳng, không biến dạng ), do mấy em này được tháo từ máy xuống và bảo quản tốt. Máy Japan nên về độ song song hay vuông góc thì không phải lo nghĩ. Anh em nào đang làm mấy con Mini thì quá thích hợp .
- Lưu ý : Bàn có 2 rãnh mang cá có thể phải phay bỏ hoặc tuỳ biến tuỳ theo mỗi người.  _ 


--------------------------------------------------

* PRECISION DISPENSING MACHINE ( MÁY BƠM KEO )* - XEM THÊM THÔNG TIN  
_
- Đi mua đồ thì thấy có mấy con bơm keo này đẹp quá , ứng dụng tốt cho bơm mỡ hàn, keo màu .... Chuyên dùng cho các Robot bơm keo ( có thể dùng bằng tay )
- Tình trạng và ngoại hình hoạt đông hoàn hảo. Mình đã test tất cả ok rồi.
- Tiếp tục là dòng SIGMA X/ V7 gần như khủng nhất trong series bơm keo của Musashi cũng như thế giới. Con này Config tùm lum, còn có khả năng kết nối với máy tính và điều chỉnh chính xác hơn dòng MX5000L nhé. 
- Thấy mấy A/e bắt đầu cần dòng có khả năng kết nối với máy CNC cho một số việc thì dòng này không chê vào đâu được rồi. _ 
MỘT SỐ VD VỀ CHỨC NĂNG CỦA MÁY NÀY KHI KẾT HỢP VỚI MÁY CNC




--------------------------------------------------

* MỠ BÒ TIMKEN USA* - XEM THÊM THÔNG TIN  
*
- TIMKEN PREMIUM ALL PURPOSE* ( nâu vàng ) : _ Mục đích bôi trơn chung._
- TIMKEN *PREMIUM BALL BEARING PILLOW BLOCK & ELECTRIC MOTOR* (xanh da trời) : _Dành cho mục đích bội trơn bearing gối trong gối đỡ và các loại Bearing cho Motor. Theo khuyến cáo của nhà sản xuất, loại này có thể sử dụng cho tốc độ lên tới 10.000 rpm (vòng/phút)_
- TIMKEN *HEAVY INDUSTRY* (Tím) : _Dành cho mục đích bội trơn thiết bị cần tải nặng, áp lực lớn và độ shock cao. Phù hợp cho Thanh trượt và Vitme._ 



*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *O92.4O5.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

*1. THK Guide HSR25 (4 rãnh bi/ DÀI: 645mm/ HÀNH TRÌNH: 495 mm) chỉ có 1 thanh
THK BTK2005A + 730LT (Phi 20 bước 5/ DÀI: 730mm/ HÀNH TRÌNH: 605mm ) 
HÀNG NGUYÊN BỘ MỚI 100%*













*GIÁ:* 
- THK Guide HSR25 (4 rãnh bi / dài: 645mm /hành trình: 495 mm) _chỉ có 1 thanh_ : *950.000đ* 
- THK BTK2005A + 730LT (Phi 20 bước 5 /dài 730mm /hành trình: 605mm ) : *1.450.000đ* 
- Mua cả bộ : *2.200.000đ* / (Ưu tiên người mua cả bộ)
_** Hành trình : Hành trình tối đa_

---------------------------------------------------------------------

---------------------------------------------------------------------
*3. Ụ MẶT BÍCH BẮT VITME ( THÉP PHAY CHUẨN,KÍCH THƯỚC TRÊN HÌNH, PHI LỖ TRONG ~34.5mm, DÀNH CHO VITME PHI < 16mm)*









Giá : *Mua lẻ:* 150.000 đ - *Mua cả bộ(3 cái):* 400.000đ

-----------------------------------------------

*4. GỐI CHẶN BF12 ( KHÔNG CÓ BEARING)*



Giá: *Mua lẻ:* 80.000đ - *Mua cả bộ (4 cái):* 250.000đ

-----------------------------------------------

*5. PÁT CHỮ L (THÉP PHAY VÀ VUÔNG GÓC CHUẨN)*











Giá: Mua lẻ : 100.000đ - *Mua cả bộ (6cái):* 500.000đ
-----------------------------------------------

*7. ETO MINI JAPAN ( MỚI 100%)* 









*GIÁ:* 1.000.000 Đ

-----------------------------------------------

Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
*Số điện thoại : 092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

( Còn tiếp phía dưới )

----------


## itanium7000

Cho em STK em lấy 1 cây vitme ở mục 2.

----------

Mechanic

----------


## huanpt

Em xơi 1 bộ frame nhé. Bác chủ cho biết cách thanh toán và nhận hàng. thks

----------

Mechanic

----------


## Gamo

Em đăng ký hết mục 3 & mục 4 nhé. Lát nữa sẽ ghé bác lấy hàng.

----------

Mechanic

----------


## solero

> Em đăng ký hết mục 3 & mục 4 nhé. Lát nữa sẽ ghé bác lấy hàng.


Cụ gà để lại em 1-2 con mục 4 nhé!

Thank cụ!

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, ai chứ bác Kem thì thoải mái. Bác thích 1 hay 2 con?

----------


## hungdn

E múc mấy cái L với eto bác nhé  :Smile:

----------

Mechanic

----------


## Mechanic

> E múc mấy cái L với eto bác nhé


Giao dịch thành công. Xin cám ơn

[center]*MỤC 7 VÀ  MỤC 5 ĐÃ BÁN.*

----------


## thehiena2

XIn đặt gạch mục 4 gồm 4 BF: Đinh đóng cột bác nhé!

----------


## Mechanic

> Em đăng ký hết mục 3 & mục 4 nhé. Lát nữa sẽ ghé bác lấy hàng.


Giao dịch thành công. Xin cám ơn anh.

*MỤC 3 VÀ MỤC 4 ĐÃ BÁN.*

----------


## Mechanic

> XIn đặt gạch mục 4 gồm 4 BF: Đinh đóng cột bác nhé!


Chào anh, mục 3 và Mục 4 , anh Gamo đã mua nên tạm hết hàng anh ơi. Khi nào có hàng, mình sẽ cập nhật sau nhé.

----------


## Mechanic

*VITME THK ( PHI 25 BƯỚC 5/ DÀI: 720mm/ HÀNH TRÌNH: 450mm) - ĐÃ BÁN CÂY USED,* CÒN CÂY MỚI 100%

----------


## solero

> Hoho, ai chứ bác Kem thì thoải mái. Bác thích 1 hay 2 con?


Vậy thì tốt quá. Cụ để cho em 2 cái nhé. Cám ơn cụ nhiều.

Em sẽ thanh toán với cụ hay với chủ thớt ạ?

----------


## Gamo

Dạ cụ thanh toán với em ạ :x :x :x Cụ có con BK12 nào hem? Đổi giùm em 1 con BK12 cho 2 con BF12 cũng được  :Wink:

----------


## hungdn

> Giao dịch thành công. Xin cám ơn
> 
> *MỤC 7 VÀ  MỤC 5 ĐÃ BÁN.*


Đã nhận hàng sau 3 tiếng đồng hồ. Mỗi tội hơi mệt vì bác chủ quá cẩn thận và bọc hàng quá kỹ lưỡng  :Smile:  Vote mạnh cho bác. Cám ơn bác nhé

----------


## thehiena2

má mì ơi! anh đặt gạch trước mà, sao bán rồi, ưu tiên cho người hỏi mua trước chứ, chơi vậy ai chơi!

----------


## thehiena2

ko sao bửa sau có thì để cho mình với

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mình hỏi mua trước mà bác :P
(bài em trước bài bác á, & cũng đã gọi ĐT trước đó rồi :x :x :x)

----------


## solero

> Dạ cụ thanh toán với em ạ :x :x :x Cụ có con BK12 nào hem? Đổi giùm em 1 con BK12 cho 2 con BF12 cũng được


Dạ em chỉ còn 1 em EK10 vì BK(EK)12 em mua mấy cái vitme nó đi theo nhưng không có BF nên mới phải nhờ nhọt cụ ạ.
Cụ có đổi không hay để em gửi $$ cụ ạ?

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, ông nhắn giùm mình cái địa chỉ nhe. Có gì để nhiều nhiều rồi đòi nợ một thể.

----------


## Mr.L

gửi lời cảm ơn đến Mechanic anh bán hàng rất tốt rất yên tâm,hàng rất đẹp. kiu khỏi đóng kiện mà anh vẫn đóng và gói kỹ càng cảm ơn anh nhiều lắm 
đã nhận hàng

----------

cnclaivung, emptyhb, hungdn, solero, thanhtrung

----------


## solero

> gửi lời cảm ơn đến Mechanic anh bán hàng rất tốt rất yên tâm,hàng rất đẹp. kiu khỏi đóng kiện mà anh vẫn đóng và gói kỹ càng cảm ơn anh nhiều lắm 
> đã nhận hàng


Dịch vụ phải hoàn hảo như thế này mới thích nè.

----------


## emptyhb

Bác bán hàng đóng gói chuyên nghiệp quá!

----------


## Mr.L

ghi chú rõ ràng cẩn thận , nhận dc hàng có hơi bất ngờ vì tính cẩn thận của chủ thớt

----------


## Tuấn

Đóng hàng mà còn cẩn thận thế này thì chắc chắn cụ chủ này tay nghề cao lắm đây

----------


## Mechanic

> Đóng hàng mà còn cẩn thận thế này thì chắc chắn cụ chủ này tay nghề cao lắm đây





> Bác bán hàng đóng gói chuyên nghiệp quá!





> Dịch vụ phải hoàn hảo như thế này mới thích nè.





> ghi chú rõ ràng cẩn thận , nhận dc hàng có hơi bất ngờ vì tính cẩn thận của chủ thớt


Mấy hàng này nói chung là cẩn thận được đến mức nào thì cẩn thận, nhất là đưa chuyển phát đi xa lại càng phải cẩn thận hơn. Cũng thấy tụi Japan nó làm sao thì học lõm theo vậy thôi hehe.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Mechanic

CẬP NHẬT THÊM LIST HÀNG 5/9/2015 - Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*

*1. VITME CƠ JAPAN (Phi 12 bước 2/ DÀI: 300mm/ HÀNH TRÌNH: 210mm ) - HÀNG THÁO MÁY JAPAN, ĐỦ BEARING NHƯ HÌNH*
_* Về độ rơ lắc và cho quay thì cảm thấy rất nhẹ nhàng, êm ái. Phù hợp cho mấy em IN 3D hoặc em yêu khoa học._













- Mua lẻ: 150.000 đ
- Mua cả bộ (4 cây) : 550.000 đ
** Hành trình : Hành trình tối đa

-----------------------------------------------

*2. TRỤC XOAY- HÀNG THÁO MÁY JAPAN, ĐỦ BEARING NHƯ HÌNH*
_* Thích sưu tầm nên cái gì hay hay lạ lạ đều đem về. Giờ không có thời gian ngâm cứu nên để lại cho anh em nào có sáng kiến dùng._















- Mua lẻ: 180.000 đ
- Mua cả bộ (4 cây) : 650.000 đ

-----------------------------------------------

*3. BỘ VAI H FRAME - HÀNG THÁO MÁY ROUNTER JAPAN*
_* Bộ này bằng thép đúc ( nặng và cứng vững ), phay chuẩn 2 mặt. Có lổ bắt ốc sẳn M8 và M10. Mua về khỏi chỉ cần gá thêm bộ X là xong.._















Giá: 1.000.000/ bộ

-----------------------------------------------

Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

*( Còn tiếp phía dưới )*

----------


## Mechanic

*4. EKE VUÔNG*
_* Sắt phay 6 mặt, diện tích lớn để bắt thêm lô ốc theo yêu cầu_ 















GIÁ: 500.000 / bộ ( 4 cái)

-----------------------------------------------

*5. EKE VUÔNG MINI*
_* Sắt phay 6 mặt_

[IMG] http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p...pshuo2fx2w.jpg [/IMG]









Giá: 100.000/ cái

-----------------------------------------------

*5. CÂY DÒ SONG SONG - HÀNG THÁO MÁY ĐO KIỂM JAPAN* 
_* Đã dò bằng đồng hồ so 1/1000. Kim nhích nhẹ trong 1 vạch. Có thể làm phương chuẩn để canh set máy._








GIÁ: 
- Loại A (550 mm) : 300.000đ 
- Loại B (400 mm) : Giá 200.000đ
- Loại C (380 mm): giá 250.000đ

-----------------------------------------------

*DĨA PHẲNG 100% BẰNG HỢP KIM - HÀNG THÁO MÁY ĐO KIỂM JAPAN* 
_* Đã dò bằng đồng hồ so 1/1000. Kim nhích nhẹ trong 1 vạch. Chiều cao mặc định được nhà sx ghi : 14.651 mm ._



 

Giá : 200.000 đ / cái

-----------------------------------------------

Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

*( Còn tiếp phía dưới )*

----------


## Mechanic

*RAY BẠC CON LĂN HÃNG UNION TOOLS ( JAPAN ) ( DÒNG G9A / DÀI 400 MM / HÀNH TRÌNH 300 MM )* 
_* Tình trạng như mới, dòng này đường kính bạc lớn, chịu tại trọng cao. Union Tools chuyên sản xuất dòng ray bạc con lăn. Datasheet : tại đây_















Giá: 2.150.000 đ / cặp
-----------------------------------------------

Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

*( Còn tiếp phía dưới )*

----------


## CKD

Em gạch món 5.A và 1 đĩa so phẵng ạ.

----------


## truongkiet

Vậy còn 5B,C e lấy lun nha,bác chủ cho e xin địa chỉ nha tiện em ghé lấy lun

----------


## Mechanic

> Em gạch món 5.A và 1 đĩa so phẵng ạ.





> Vậy còn 5B,C e lấy lun nha,bác chủ cho e xin địa chỉ nha tiện em ghé lấy lun


5A, 5B và 5C đều hết hàng rồi anh ơi. Khi nào có mình sẽ update lên sau nhe. 
Đĩa phẳng cũng hết hàng luôn nhé. MrL đã lấy dùm CKD.

----------


## cnclaivung

cái trục xoay đó sài bạc máy vậy anh, đầu cốt nhỏ bao nhiêu, định chế đầu trục A ko biết có chịu nỗi không

----------


## truongkiet

E la người đến sau,hix

----------


## Mechanic

> cái trục xoay đó sài bạc máy vậy anh, đầu cốt nhỏ bao nhiêu, định chế đầu trục A ko biết có chịu nỗi không


Bearing đầu là 6201Z. Anh tra datatheet sẽ ra thông số.. còn các bearing còn lại mình chưa mở ra nên không biết. Còn trục A thì không đủ lực đâu anh.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Nam CNC

6201 phi lổ trong 12mm, bé xíu làm trục A làm gì ?   trục A đồ gỗ có thể mua bạc đạn serie 5xxx , kiểu bạc đôi , không rơ dọc trục khá cứng vững, làm dàn áo nữa là chơi được trục A qua dây đai rồi.

Hồi trước mua 5206 2nd japan giá 50K , rất ok.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## emptyhb

> cái trục xoay đó sài bạc máy vậy anh, đầu cốt nhỏ bao nhiêu, định chế đầu trục A ko biết có chịu nỗi không


Ké bác chủ tí nhé. Em còn mấy con hộp số làm trục A thoải mái. Hộp số Hamonic HPG 20A-21



Bác cần thì liên hệ nhé. Có loại 14A-5 nữa.

----------


## cnclaivung

inbox em cái giá thơm đi bác

----------


## Nam CNC

hộp số này quá đỉnh cho đồ gỗ , em khuyên bác nên chọn 20A-21 hơn , size 90 , còn 14A-5 size 60 , tỉ lệ 1:5 phù hợp cho bánh răng thanh răng nhất , nếu có 1 cặp là chuẩn men luôn.

----------

cnclaivung, emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> hộp số này quá đỉnh cho đồ gỗ , em khuyên bác nên chọn 20A-21 hơn , size 90 , còn 14A-5 size 60 , tỉ lệ 1:5 phù hợp cho bánh răng thanh răng nhất , nếu có 1 cặp là chuẩn men luôn.


Món nào của em cũng có cả cặp bác ơi! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cnclaivung

tiếc là thanh răn em bước lớn quá không em cũng lấy cả 3 em, hix. em đang rất cần 2 em tầm 1/10 hoặc 1/15 là số dách....

----------


## duytrungcdt

> ké bác chủ tí nhé. Em còn mấy con hộp số làm trục a thoải mái. Hộp số hamonic hpg 20a-21
> 
> 
> 
> bác cần thì liên hệ nhé. Có loại 14a-5 nữa.




bác tuấn choem giá hộp số với nhé cả loại 14 và 20
thank bác

----------


## zinken2

cho mình giá cặp 20a 21 nhé

----------


## emptyhb

> cho mình giá cặp 20a 21 nhé


Báo cáo với các bác là cặp 20a-21 đã có bác lấy rồi. Thanks!

----------


## audiophilevn

Mình vừa chuyển tiền cho vitme mục số 1, bácconfirm giúp nhé

----------


## Mechanic

> Mình vừa chuyển tiền cho vitme mục số 1, bácconfirm giúp nhé


Đã nhận đủ và đã liên lạc. Xin cảm ơn

----------


## mig21

> 1. VITME CƠ JAPAN (Phi 12 bước 2/ DÀI: 300mm/ HÀNH TRÌNH: 210mm ) - HÀNG THÁO MÁY JAPAN, ĐỦ BEARING NHƯ HÌNH
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/51...#ixzz3l3UstFUL


E lấy 1 e này, bác cho e stk mai ck cho bác

----------


## Nachi

Bác còn vitme phi 12 mục 1 không e gạch 2 chiếc nhé .bác gửi so Tk mai mình chuyển tiền
Mail .haichau0905@gmail.com

----------


## Nachi

Đã chuyển tiền cho bác .Đang hóng hàng về

----------


## Mechanic

> Đã chuyển tiền cho bác .Đang hóng hàng về


Đã nhận tiền, mai mình sẽ chuyển hàng cho anh. Cảm ơn anh

----------


## Mechanic

Xin chào mọi người,

Dạo gần đây được tin tưởng nên đã có nhiều anh em ủng hộ, mình xin rất cám ơn. Do đó phát sinh nhiều trường hợp, nhiều người cùng gửi tiền mua cùng một món _(chỉ có 1 cái duy nhất)_, làm mình rất khó xử và tốn thời gian của mọi người. Vì vậy, để khắc phục tình trạng trên , *mọi người vui lòng điện thoại cho mình 092.405.2529 trước khi thực hiện thanh toán để mình đảm bảo sản phẩm vẩn còn và có thể giao dịch*.Vì hàng không có nhiều, mình cũng không nhận gạch qua điện thoại và ưu tiên người thực hiện thanh toán trước.

Thông báo này, thay lời xin lỗi với những anh em đã gặp phải trường hợp trên do thiếu sót của mình. Cũng như nếu có trường hợp tương tự  xảy ra sau khi đã thông báo, mình xin không chịu trách nhiệm.

Chân thành cám ơn.

Mechanic

_p/s: Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

----------


## Mechanic

CẬP NHẬT THÊM LIST HÀNG 13/9/2015 - Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*


-----------------------------------------------
*CÂY DÒ SONG SONG - HÀNG THÁO MÁY ĐO KIỂM JAPAN*
_* Đã dò bằng đồng hồ so 1/1000. Kim nhích nhẹ trong 1 vạch. Có thể làm phương chuẩn để canh set máy. Chất liệu bằng đá. Có sẳn ren ốc._ 







*THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT*:  _Mình sẽ ghi kích thước theo chuẩn ( DÀI X RỘNG X CAO (dày) ) (mm)_ 
- SỐ 1  (490 x 70 x 35 ) : *450.000*
- SỐ 2  (330x 70 x 40 ) : *350.000*
- SỐ 3  (380x 70 x 20 ) : *400.000*
- SỐ 4  (300x 55 x 25 ) : *200.000*

-----------------------------------------------
*THANH INOX BẮT RAY*
_*Có thể dùng bệ bắt ray trượt loại nhỏ, có lổ ốc bên hông để canh ray. Hàng tháo máy Japan nên bảo đảm phẳng và vuông góc_ 










*THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT*:  _Mình sẽ ghi kích thước theo chuẩn ( DÀI X RỘNG X CAO (dày) ) (mm)_ 
- 1 BỘ ( 700 x 40 x 20 ) : *500.000 đ*

-----------------------------------------------
*VITME THK 2 RÃNH BI (Phi 28 bước 6/ DÀI: 550mm/ HÀNH TRÌNH: 400 mm)*
_*Cây này phù hợp cho các máy Z, ăn kim loại, ngoại hình không được đẹp như hàng mới nhưng xài vô tư. _ 







*THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT*: 
- Hàng bao gồm có khớp nối, 1 ụ đỡ bearing đầu (nợ hình), 2 bearing 7205C, 1 bearing 6xxx ( nên thay ) và gá bắt servo : *1.350.000đ*

-----------------------------------------------
*ĐẾ GÁ ĐO KIỂM* 
_* Hàng Japan, còn rất mới, có rỉ sét một số chổ do không bảo quản tốt, mặt bàn láng bóng.Có vitme để điều chỉnh độ cao. _ 













*THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT*:  _Mình sẽ ghi kích thước theo chuẩn ( DÀI X RỘNG X CAO (dày) ) (mm)_ 
- Phủ bì ( 200 x 125 x 250 )
- Mặt bàn ( 120 x 100 x 10 )
- Cốt ( phi 25)
 Giá : *1.550.000đ* ( hàng mới không loại nào dưới 400$ ). Tham khảo giá : tại đây

-----------------------------------------------
*TOOL SETTER ( SET Z ZERO )*
_* Dùng để set Z Zero cho trục Z, hàng Japan. Định để lại xài, có việc nên cho ra đi. Mạch điện tương thích Mach 3, sẽ có sơ đồ mạch sau. Đóng gói nhìn khí thế . _ 













*THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT*:  _Mình sẽ ghi kích thước theo chuẩn ( DÀI X RỘNG X CAO (dày) ) (mm)_ 
- Phủ bì ( 80x 80 x 80 )
Giá : *1.750.000đ* ( giá mới không tưởng tượng đc  :Big Grin: )

-----------------------------------------------

Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

*( Còn tiếp phía dưới )*

_p/s: Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

----------


## Mechanic

CẬP NHẬT THÊM LIST HÀNG 13/9/2015 - Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*



-----------------------------------------------
*PANME CHUYÊN DÙNG ĐO ĐƯỜNG TRÒN, ĐO ĐƯỜNG KÍNH ( 1-15mm , bước đo 0.001 mm )*
_*Con này ở công ty mình dùng chủ yếu để đo kiểm đường kính bi đủa và bi tròn nên còn rất mới như hình. Đến thời gian được cấp mới dư ra nên bán._ 













Giá : *2.150.000đ* 

-----------------------------------------------
*PANME CHUYÊN DÙNG ĐO TÂM - ĐẦU NHỌN ( 25-50mm , bước đo 0.001 mm )*
_*So với con trên, con này mới hơn và rất ít sử dụng, nhưng đến thời gian thay mới vẩn phải thay. Dòng 342-542 thuộc dòng cao._ 


















Giá : *2.850.000đ*  Giá tham khảo : Tại đây
-----------------------------------------------

Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

*( Còn tiếp phía dưới )*

_p/s: Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

----------


## Mechanic

CẬP NHẬT THÊM LIST HÀNG 13/9/2015 - Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*


-----------------------------------------------
*SENSOR SỢI QUANG*
_*Tùm lum đủ chủng loại. Anh em từ từ tham khảo. Tất cả đều hàng tháo máy, sủ dụng và tình trạng như mới_ 






GIÁ: 
- BỘ FS-N11N (1pcs) VÀ FS-N12N (3pcs): 800.000 / bộ (4 con)
- KEYENCE FS-V1 ( Dòng cảm biến chính xác nhất của Keyence ) : 500.000 / con
- OMRON E3X-DA21N ( Dòng cảm biến chính xác ) : 450.000/ con

-----------------------------------------------
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

----------


## hoctap256

con set Z đẹp quá ,........... mà không phải hàng cơ mới tiếc hazz

----------


## Mechanic

> con set Z đẹp quá ,........... mà không phải hàng cơ mới tiếc hazz


Cơ mấy loại mới hình như cũng có thì phải, cơ thì chính xác và ổn định và nếu xài ATC thì xài cơ thì ok, chứ xài MACH 3 thay dao bằng cơm, xài cơ hơi tốn thời gian xíu.Hehe, Em nó cũng đã về nhà chồng luôn hehe

----------


## truongkiet

Đặt hàng e số 1 dò song song nha,

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em tưởng dò z điện tử chính xác hơn chứ?

----------


## Mechanic

> Hehe, em tưởng dò z điện tử chính xác hơn chứ?


Cái nào cũng ok hết anh, nhưng cơ thì nó ổn định hơn trừ khi người bất ổn định thôi hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh em lưu ý , cái món đó có thể là để dùng kiểm tra so sánh cao độ chứ dứt khoát không phải đầu dò hay set Z zero , bác chủ thớt nên tìm hiểu chính xác thông tin và giới thiệu đúng tính chất kĩ món đồ muốn bán chứ không thể tự ý nói tùm lum như thế , anh em biết thì không mua, nếu anh em không biết mà mua về không đúng chức năng sẽ đổ lỗi cho bác , bác tự giải quyết là việc của bác , còn những gì xảy ra cho web thì nhờ admin giải quyết.


Em lưu ý bác bán đúng tính chất kĩ thuật món hàng , nhiều món em thấy bác gọi tên lung tung gây nhầm lẫn.

----------

Diyodira, hoctap256, ngocanhld2802

----------


## Diyodira

> Anh em lưu ý , cái món đó có thể là để dùng kiểm tra so sánh cao độ chứ dứt khoát không phải đầu dò hay set Z zero , bác chủ thớt nên tìm hiểu chính xác thông tin và giới thiệu đúng tính chất kĩ món đồ muốn bán chứ không thể tự ý nói tùm lum như thế , anh em biết thì không mua, nếu anh em không biết mà mua về không đúng chức năng sẽ đổ lỗi cho bác , bác tự giải quyết là việc của bác , còn những gì xảy ra cho web thì nhờ admin giải quyết.
> 
> 
> Em lưu ý bác bán đúng tính chất kĩ thuật món hàng , nhiều món em thấy bác gọi tên lung tung gây nhầm lẫn.



Bác Nam nói cũng có lý, dù gì cũng có lời nhắc nhở cho mấy anh bán hàng cẩn thận hơn, chuyên nghiệp hơn, nghe thấy bán bàn set Z mà phán tương thích với mach 3, sẽ có sơ đồ mạch sau (mới có sơ đồ, còn chạy được hay không chưa nói).
với lại đọc thấy có bác bán đầu spindle, mượn lời của bác Nam để mô tả sản phẩm thì phải, nên tránh trường hợp bán hàng theo kiểu này, có thể gọi là trá hình, vì hàng đã qua tay người nào là mọi thứ đều phải là của người đó, đơn giản lúc còn của bác Nam thì nó êm thiệt, nhưng nếu về táy máy lỡ tháo ra ráp lại không chuẩn, hay luộc bạc đạn (giả sử spindle), thì làm sao mà mượn lời được???
Thanks

----------


## Mechanic

> Anh em lưu ý , cái món đó có thể là để dùng kiểm tra so sánh cao độ chứ dứt khoát không phải đầu dò hay set Z zero , bác chủ thớt nên tìm hiểu chính xác thông tin và giới thiệu đúng tính chất kĩ món đồ muốn bán chứ không thể tự ý nói tùm lum như thế , anh em biết thì không mua, nếu anh em không biết mà mua về không đúng chức năng sẽ đổ lỗi cho bác , bác tự giải quyết là việc của bác , còn những gì xảy ra cho web thì nhờ admin giải quyết.
> 
> Em lưu ý bác bán đúng tính chất kĩ thuật món hàng , nhiều món em thấy bác gọi tên lung tung gây nhầm lẫn.


Chào anh Nam CNC,

Mình thấy anh có thời gian tham gia hoạt động diễn đàn lâu nên chắc kinh nghiệm sẽ có nhiều hơn những anh em mới. Nhưng không phải lâu năm thì a thấy và cảm nhận điều gì củng chính xác và đúng là chuyện đương nhiên. Chuyện cái Set Z zero này, mình gọi đúng tên (mình chưa hề bán cái nào gọi là đầu dò cả) và đúng tính chất sản phẩm (anh có thể tham khảo *"Mach3 Zero Probe Tool"*). Không biết anh đã có cầm qua sản phẩm của mình ở ngoài, để tìm hiểu thông số kỷ thuật và thức hoạt động như thế nào mà nhắc khéo mình rồi. Trong topic lần trước thì mình thấy anh cũng có comment, nhưng do chưa xem kỹ nên mình nghĩ anh đúng.

Là thành viên chung một diển đàn, chung một đam mê. Thiết nghỉ các thành viên nên cùng nhau đóng góp ý kiến trên tin thần hỗ trợ và xây dựng. Những comment mang tính chất khác, ít nhiều gây ảnh hưởng không tốt đến sự phát triển một tập thể. Câu chuyện con Cua Nhật và con Cua Việt Nam ít nhiều là một ví dụ điển hình cho lý do tại sao người Việt Nam giỏi, cần cù, thông minh nhưng vẩn không phát triển xứng tầm khu vực được.

Trân trọng

p/s: Tất cả những anh em khi giao dịch với mình, mình đều cung cấp thông tin đầu đủ(trực tiếp hoặc gián tiếp). Không bao giờ xảy ra trường hợp treo cái này bán cái kia hoặc đánh con lận.

----------


## Mechanic

> CẬP NHẬT THÊM LIST HÀNG 13/9/2015 - Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> *CÂY DÒ SONG SONG - HÀNG THÁO MÁY ĐO KIỂM JAPAN*
> _* Đã dò bằng đồng hồ so 1/1000. Kim nhích nhẹ trong 1 vạch. Có thể làm phương chuẩn để canh set máy. Chất liệu bằng đá. Có sẳn ren ốc._ 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bị trôi quá nên cập nhật lại.

----------


## Mechanic

> CẬP NHẬT THÊM LIST HÀNG 13/9/2015 - Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> *PANME CHUYÊN DÙNG ĐO ĐƯỜNG TRÒN, ĐO ĐƯỜNG KÍNH ( 1-15mm , bước đo 0.001 mm )*
> _*Con này ở công ty mình dùng chủ yếu để đo kiểm đường kính bi đủa và bi tròn nên còn rất mới như hình. Đến thời gian được cấp mới dư ra nên bán._ 
> 
> 
> ...


Bị trôi quá nên cập nhật lại.

----------


## Nam CNC

cảm ơn bạn phản hồi , mình đã google theo từ khoá bạn cho và thấy rất nhiều hình ảnh .

----thứ nhất bạn cho mình tên sản phẩm cái mà bạn gọi là set Z zero , mã số để mình tìm hiểu xem nó được làm ra có phải là có chức năng set Z zero không ?

---- Thứ 2 mình chờ đợi bạn cái sơ đồ kết nối với mach3 , và cách xử dụng 

**** set Z chẳng có gì khó , theo google bạn đã chỉ dẫn, hàng loạt set Z DIY , mình cũng tự làm từ rất lâu rồi , sai số +-0.01mm

**** set cơ có đồng hồ tại Tùng Ngũ Kim hay Liên Hưng có bán giá 1.5tr-2tr hàng Đài Loan ( họ nói thế nhưng cứ nghĩ là của china cho nó an tâm) , tại Cẩm Ký có bán hàng 2nd japan luôn cũng không mắc hơn.

set Z , phải có bộ phận nhúng , bề mặt set phải mài siêu mịn và có thể bằng hơp kim, quan trong nhất phải có kích thước cao độ để set , có thể là dùng đồng hồ so , nháy đèn , hay là tiếp điểm siêu chính xác .

tham khảo toolsensor.com

----------

Mechanic

----------


## Mechanic

> CẬP NHẬT THÊM LIST HÀNG 13/9/2015 - Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> *SENSOR SỢI QUANG*
> _*Tùm lum đủ chủng loại. Anh em từ từ tham khảo. Tất cả đều hàng tháo máy, sủ dụng và tình trạng như mới_ 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bị trôi quá nên cập nhật lại.

----------


## Diyodira

Mình thấy 2 bác này đều có lý của mình, nếu google thì phần lớn là diy, cũng không có cơ sở, nhưng ở mức độ nào đó thì cũng tạm được, còn nếu ai đã thấy được cái set zero Z ở trong cái máy làm răng gỉa thì sẽ không nghĩ sản phẩm của Mechanic là set zero Z. Cách nay khỏang 3 năm mình đã may mắn được cho sờ mó và xem qua em nó họat động rồi. Mình nhớ mỗi lần thay dao lấy zero Z thì nó thụt lên xuống vài lần, và dây kết nối của ee nó khá nhiều dây so với  4 dây của hàng on/off.
Thanks

----------

Gamo, Mechanic

----------


## Mechanic

> cảm ơn bạn phản hồi , mình đã google theo từ khoá bạn cho và thấy rất nhiều hình ảnh .
> 
> ----thứ nhất bạn cho mình tên sản phẩm cái mà bạn gọi là set Z zero , mã số để mình tìm hiểu xem nó được làm ra có phải là có chức năng set Z zero không ?
> 
> ---- Thứ 2 mình chờ đợi bạn cái sơ đồ kết nối với mach3 , và cách xử dụng 
> 
> **** set Z chẳng có gì khó , theo google bạn đã chỉ dẫn, hàng loạt set Z DIY , mình cũng tự làm từ rất lâu rồi , sai số +-0.01mm
> 
> **** set cơ có đồng hồ tại Tùng Ngũ Kim hay Liên Hưng có bán giá 1.5tr-2tr hàng Đài Loan ( họ nói thế nhưng cứ nghĩ là của china cho nó an tâm) , tại Cẩm Ký có bán hàng 2nd japan luôn cũng không mắc hơn.
> ...


Chào anh Nam CNC,

Rất vui về những chia sẽ chi tiết của anh để các thành viên có thêm thông tin hữu ích. Mình sẽ cố gắng tìm lại tờ giấy đi theo cái này ( bữa có để trên bàn làm việc để đọc, hiện tại bị lạc mất, khi có mình sẽ bổ sung cho mọi người cùng tìm hiểu ). 
++ Chia sẻ thêm về thiết bị này ( vì đã có người mua nên mình không thể mở ra để chụp hình cho anh em coi được, mong được thông cảm);
 - Phần thân nối làm bằng chất liệu đá.
 - 2 bề mặt (UPPER và LOWER ) làm hoàn toàn bằng hợp kim, láng bóng. Có 2 tiếp điểm nối trực tiếp với 2 mặt này và nối tiếp với đèn tín hiệu. Đầu ra chỉ có 2 dây của 2 tiếp điểm này.
 - Phần chiều cao - trong tờ giấy của nhà sản xuất cho ghi cho từng sản phẩm riêng biệt ( do sơ xuất nên mình bị lạc mất, cái này có thể đo lại bằng đồng hồ đo dao ngoài )
 - Vì là hàng này đo xài trên máy công nghiệp, jack dây cũng theo đó mà có sơ đồ riêng. Nhưng trùng hợp là theo cách mình tìm hiểu thì cách đi dây tương tự Mach3 
 - Có thể đời cũ nên có khác cơ chế hoạt động. ( nói theo cách chủ quan của mình )

Về phần toolsensor.com, công ty mình cũng có và đang sử dụng. Khi nào có đợt thay thiết bị mình sẽ cố gắng đem về để anh em sử dụng. Set tool bằng đồng hồ so thì chính xác và ổn định, nhưng chỉ phù hợp cho ATC có sẳn chế độ lưu và tự bù trừ chiều cao dao. Thay dao bằng tay thì vấn đề này hơi cực.

Trân trọng

-------------------------------------
Tiện đây mình cũng gửi đến các anh em, Cty mình đang nhập về một số dòng Grease (mỡ bò) TIMKEN USA ( hàng chính hãng). Mình sẽ mua lại và chia nhỏ ra cho anh em phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng( 50g, 100g, 200g ...). Post hình một số tượng trưng (không phải hết tất cả các dòng Grease). Giá mình sẽ cập nhật giá cụ thể trên đây sau.

----------


## Mechanic

CẬP NHẬT THÊM LIST HÀNG 13/9/2015 - Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*


-----------------------------------------------
*ĐẦU DÒ CẠNH*
_* Hàng sưu tầm, dự định là để lại xài, nhưng hôm nay thấy vui đem ra bán luôn. Thông tin cái này thì chỉ có như hình. Cách sử dụng như thế nào ae tìm hiểu giúp mình_







GIÁ: 2.950.000 đ/ bộ

● Đường kính thân : Φ32mm
● Đường kính viên bi : Φ10mm
● Độ Chính xác : 2μm


-----------------------------------------------
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

----------


## terminaterx300

mỡ bò cao tốc đạt dc 1.200.000mm/ph hem nhỉ  :Confused:

----------


## Mechanic

> mỡ bò cao tốc đạt dc 1.200.000mm/ph hem nhỉ


Cái này chắc là ultra high speed rồi anh ơi, giá không dễ để nhiều anh em chấp nhận đâu. Mà a muốn mình cũng mua về được hehe

http://www.timken.com/en-Us/products...edSpindle.aspx

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ cho em tham khảo cách đo thanh dò song song được không ạ ? 

Em chế một cái theo kiểu này : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/46...ai-thuoc-vuong

Nhờ bác xem giùm cách chế và kiểm tra như vậy có sai ở đâu không ạ, trong công nghiệp thì bác dùng đồng hồ so kiểm tra như thế nào ạ ?

Thanks bác

----------


## CBNN

> mỡ bò cao tốc đạt dc 1.200.000mm/ph hem nhỉ


e ông mập ,còn mỡ bò Đức 2.200.000 nè ! bên a Nam cũng còn , tui cũng còn . hỏi chi rứa? cần thì hú tui quẹt cho phát !

----------


## CKD

Thấy anh em bàn về Probe sensor trong chủ đề mua bán. Thấy nói thêm cũng không tiện vì làm loãng chủ đề. Nhưng thấy nhiều người, mỗi người hiểu mỗi kiểu về vụ này nên cũng muốn làm rỏ hơn. Nên quất luôn nhé bác chủ.. nếu có loãng thật thì xin lỗi.

- Với máy công nghiệp thì có vô số cách set Z cho dao (đúng nghĩa là đo chiều dài dao và bù trừ độ dài dao). Cái này khác nhiều với cách làm của nhiều anh em là hay so dao với điểm Z zero (thường là mặt hoặc đáy phôi) sau đó Zero tọa độ Z thành 0. Nhưng với nhiều máy được trang bị đầy đủ đồ chơi thì làm khác đi chút.. (1) dò mặt phôi bằng Probe (đầu dò phôi) -> Zero Z, (2) dò chênh lệt độ cao giữa phôi và tool set (cái này có thể nội suy từ giá trị Z machine), (3) đo độ dài dao bằng tool set, sau đó tính toán và lưu giá trị vào bảng offset length, (4) khi dùng dao nào thì gọi offset của dao đó ra mà dùng, máy sẽ tự bù trừ độ cao Z theo dao. Với máy không có tool set hoặc Probe để dò phôi và đo dao thì có thể tiến hành đo dao (bằng thước) trên bàn lắp tool, sau đó nhập số liệu tool length offset vào máy bằng tay. Ngoài ra thì còn nhiều cách làm khác...  :Smile: 

- Với máy dùng Mach3 thì tùy gia chủ mà cách xác định Zero Z cũng khác đi. Thông dụng nhất vẫn là dò dao với mặt phôi (hoặc đáy phôi) rồi Zero Z, cách này hiệu quả với mách thay dao bằng tay. Cách này cũng có thể tự động hóa thêm tí.. là sử dụng chức năng tự động dò thông qua Digizing hoặc Probe. Khi đó dao chạm vào miếng dò (tool set - điện cực) và báo hiệu cho Mach3, Z zero sẽ đươc set sau khi trừ độ dày của tool set. Với anh nào đã từng dùng máy công cụ chuyên rồi thì mới biết tới tool length offset. Mà vụ này thì mỗi người làm khác nhau chút xíu.. nên cũng không có cái được gọi là *chuẩn* được.

Trở lại vấn đề. Mach3 sử dụng tính năng Digizing hay Probe thế nào. Đây là một chức năng cơ bản mà từ thời xa xưa đã có, thông qua lệnh G31. Đại ý là Mach3 sẽ di chuyển trục (hoặc nhiều trục) hướng về một vị trí cho trước. Trong quá trình di chuyển sẽ liên tục dò trạng thái tín hiệu Digizing (Probe) và dừng lại khi xuất hiện tín hiệu này. Vì quá trình này có gia tốc nên việc *Dò* sẽ càng chính xác nếu tốc độ di chuyển càng *chậm*.

Tín hiệu Digizing đơn giản chỉ là một tín hiệu On/Off. Đó đó Probe cũng không đòi hỏi là thiết bị gì thật cao siêu.
- Đơn giản nhất chỉ là một tiếp điểm (thường là miếng đồng, dẫn điện tốt mà lại mềm, không làm hỏng dao  :Smile: ) tiếp điểm này kết hợp với dao, khi tiếp xúc sẽ tạo tín hiệu On/Off cho Mach3.
- Hơn tẹo thì chỉ cần một nút ấn (công tắc) cũng làm được. Đương nhiên độ chính xác vị trí lặp đi lặp lại của cái công tắc này ảnh hưởng đến độ chính xác của phép đo. Các Probe đơn giản trên các máy phần lớn đều dạng này, có chăng là được chế tạo với cấp chính xác cao để giảm dung sai tối đa (1/100, 1/1000 v.v..) Ngoài ra còn được che chắn để tránh bụi, chịu được nước v.v... Ngoài ra mặt tiếp xúc với dao còn được làm từ hợp kim để không bị mài mòn, không gỉ sét. Lại còn có thể nhún nhún được để không tạo áp lực lên dao (tránh hỏng dao). Loại xịn hơn còn có 2-3 mức tín hiệu, nếu tiếp xúc rồi mà máy vẫn không dừng.. mà cứ đè miết thì nó báo limit luôn để dừng máy.
- Còn đấu nối & config Mach3 thế nào thì tùy thuộc vào BOB nữa.. nên cũng chẵng có quy tắc chung cho tất cả trường hợp. Riêng với Mach3 thì chỉ cần sự thay đổi trạng thái của 1 trong các input là Ok.

Có vài cái vi déo nói về tool length offset được post ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/31...ll=1#post50183

_Ghi chú: đây là nhận định cá nhân.. ai tin thì tin, ai không tin thì thôi nhé.._

----------

anhcos, Gamo, hungdn, Mechanic

----------


## Mechanic

> Thấy anh em bàn về Probe sensor trong chủ đề mua bán. Thấy nói thêm cũng không tiện vì làm loãng chủ đề. Nhưng thấy nhiều người, mỗi người hiểu mỗi kiểu về vụ này nên cũng muốn làm rỏ hơn. Nên quất luôn nhé bác chủ.. nếu có loãng thật thì xin lỗi.
> 
> - Với máy công nghiệp thì có vô số cách set Z cho dao (đúng nghĩa là đo chiều dài dao và bù trừ độ dài dao). Cái này khác nhiều với cách làm của nhiều anh em là hay so dao với điểm Z zero (thường là mặt hoặc đáy phôi) sau đó Zero tọa độ Z thành 0. Nhưng với nhiều máy được trang bị đầy đủ đồ chơi thì làm khác đi chút.. (1) dò mặt phôi bằng Probe (đầu dò phôi) -> Zero Z, (2) dò chênh lệt độ cao giữa phôi và tool set (cái này có thể nội suy từ giá trị Z machine), (3) đo độ dài dao bằng tool set, sau đó tính toán và lưu giá trị vào bảng offset length, (4) khi dùng dao nào thì gọi offset của dao đó ra mà dùng, máy sẽ tự bù trừ độ cao Z theo dao. Với máy không có tool set hoặc Probe để dò phôi và đo dao thì có thể tiến hành đo dao (bằng thước) trên bàn lắp tool, sau đó nhập số liệu tool length offset vào máy bằng tay. Ngoài ra thì còn nhiều cách làm khác... 
> 
> - Với máy dùng Mach3 thì tùy gia chủ mà cách xác định Zero Z cũng khác đi. Thông dụng nhất vẫn là dò dao với mặt phôi (hoặc đáy phôi) rồi Zero Z, cách này hiệu quả với mách thay dao bằng tay. Cách này cũng có thể tự động hóa thêm tí.. là sử dụng chức năng tự động dò thông qua Digizing hoặc Probe. Khi đó dao chạm vào miếng dò (tool set - điện cực) và báo hiệu cho Mach3, Z zero sẽ đươc set sau khi trừ độ dày của tool set. Với anh nào đã từng dùng máy công cụ chuyên rồi thì mới biết tới tool length offset. Mà vụ này thì mỗi người làm khác nhau chút xíu.. nên cũng không có cái được gọi là *chuẩn* được.
> 
> Trở lại vấn đề. Mach3 sử dụng tính năng Digizing hay Probe thế nào. Đây là một chức năng cơ bản mà từ thời xa xưa đã có, thông qua lệnh G31. Đại ý là Mach3 sẽ di chuyển trục (hoặc nhiều trục) hướng về một vị trí cho trước. Trong quá trình di chuyển sẽ liên tục dò trạng thái tín hiệu Digizing (Probe) và dừng lại khi xuất hiện tín hiệu này. Vì quá trình này có gia tốc nên việc *Dò* sẽ càng chính xác nếu tốc độ di chuyển càng *chậm*.
> 
> Tín hiệu Digizing đơn giản chỉ là một tín hiệu On/Off. Đó đó Probe cũng không đòi hỏi là thiết bị gì thật cao siêu.
> ...


Anh cứ tự nhiên chia sẻ kiến thức hữu ích để giúp anh em có thêm thông tin nhé. Bài chia sẻ rất chi tiết. Cám ơn anh

----------


## Mechanic

Như có nói từ trước, mình có đem về một số dòng Grease (mỡ bò) cao cấp thương hiệu TIMKEN USA ( Cái này hàng USA chứ không phải CHINA đóng USA nhé. http://www.timken.com ).Cái này công ty mình nhập về nên đảm bảo hàng nhập chính hãng, không phải loại trôi nổi kém chất lượng trên thị trường. 

_Trước giờ đại đa số mọi người sử dụng chung một loại Grease cho tất cả các mục đích nên chưa khai thác được hết các ưu điểm của thiết bị_. Do đó mình đem về 3 loại (được sử dụng theo đúng khuyến cáo của nhà sản xuất ). Ae có thể không mua sản phẩm này, nhưng lưu ý khi chọn mua Grease nên chọn mua đúng sản phẩm theo đền nghị của nhà sản xuất để sử dụng và bảo vệ thiết bị tốt hơn

--------------------------------------------

- TIMKEN *PREMIUM ALL PURPOSE* ( nâu vàng ) : _ Dành cho mục đích bôi trơn chung._

- TIMKEN *PREMIUM BALL BEARING PILLOW BLOCK & ELECTRIC MOTOR* (xanh da trời) : _Dành cho mục đích bội trơn bearing gối trong gối đỡ và các loại Bearing cho Motor. Theo khuyến cáo của nhà sản xuất, loại này có thể sử dụng cho tốc độ lên tới 10.000 rpm (vòng/phút)_

- TIMKEN *HEAVY INDUSTRY* (Tím) : _Dành cho mục đích bội trơn thiết bị cần tải nặng, áp lực lớn và độ shock cao. Phù hợp cho Thanh trượt và Vitme._ 





*
- Trên thực tế trên thị trường có nhiều dạng đóng gói khác nhau . Nhưng đa số theo nhu cầu sử dụng thì ít ai sử dụng hết được, nếu bảo quản không tốt có thể làm hư Grease, nên mình đã chia ra theo từng phần nhỏ để phù hợp với nhu cầu của mọi người.* . _Một bộ (một xylanh và có sẳn đầu kim để bơm Grease). Khi bơm Grease vào Bearing nếu dùng ống tiêm có đầu kim sẽ giúp bơm đều và vừa đủ vào các rãnh bi giúp tiết kiệm và sạch sẽ hơn cách "dùng tay bôi" như thông thường._. Đã thí nghiệm với Bearing 7205  :Big Grin: 







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GIÁ
TIMKEN *PREMIUM ALL PURPOSE* ( nâu vàng ) : _ Dành cho mục đích bôi trơn chung._
- 1 BỘ : 35.000 đ
- 2 Bộ trở lên : 25.000 đ. *MUA 4 BỘ TẶNG 1 BỘ*
- LƯU Ý : Khách hàng đã mua sản phẩm khác của mình : *MUA 3 BỘ TẶNG 1 BỘ* (Lần mua đầu tiên)

TIMKEN *PREMIUM BALL BEARING PILLOW BLOCK & ELECTRIC MOTOR* (xanh da trời) : _Dành cho mục đích bội trơn bearing gối trong gối đỡ và các loại Bearing cho Motor. Theo khuyến cáo của nhà sản xuất, loại này có thể sử dụng cho tốc độ lên tới 10.000 rpm (vòng/phút)_
- 1 BỘ : 45.000 đ
- 2 Bộ trở lên : 35.000 đ. *MUA 4 BỘ TẶNG 1 BỘ*
- LƯU Ý : Khách hàng đã mua sản phẩm khác của mình : *MUA 3 BỘ TẶNG 1 BỘ* (Lần mua đầu tiên)
_* Mình đã thử và 1 Bộ có thể sử dụng cho 6-8 Bearing size lớn ( vd : 7xxx .... ). Tuỳ vào mật độ bơm Grease của mỗi người mà số lượng này sẽ tăng hoặc giảm. Mật độ quá nhiều cũng không tốt cho Bearing nhé._ 

- TIMKEN *HEAVY INDUSTRY* (Tím) : _Dành cho mục đích bội trơn thiết bị cần tải nặng, áp lực lớn và độ shock cao. Phù hợp cho Thanh trượt và Vitme._ 
- 1 BỘ : 55.000 đ
- 2 Bộ trở lên : 45.000 đ. *MUA 4 BỘ TẶNG 1 BỘ*
- LƯU Ý : Khách hàng đã mua sản phẩm khác của mình : *MUA 3 BỘ TẶNG 1 BỘ* (Lần mua đầu tiên)
_* 1 Bộ có thể sử dụng cho 2 con trượt lớn hoặc 2 ổ bi lớn ( vd : HSR 30, Vitme phi 25 .... )_ 

-----------------------------------------------

Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : * Liên hệ chữ ký - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

----------


## Mechanic

Mạng chập chờn nên post bị lập. Đã xoá.

----------


## terminaterx300

> e ông mập ,còn mỡ bò Đức 2.200.000 nè ! bên a Nam cũng còn , tui cũng còn . hỏi chi rứa? cần thì hú tui quẹt cho phát !


đạ 2tr2 mm/ph hả, cơ mà cũng éo ăn thua  :Frown: 

fi 40 chạy 24krpm ~ 3tr mm/ph cơ, bà mịa nó fi thì lớn chạy thì nhanh mà chỉ chơi grease

----------


## Mechanic

Hiện tại lượng Grease có đóng gói sẳn chỉ đủ phục vụ cho những anh em đã liên hệ ngày hôm qua. Những anh em nào mua hàng hôm nay vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp mình (092.405.2529) trước khi thanh toán. Xin chân thành cám ơn.

----------


## inhainha

> - BỘ FS-N11N (1pcs) VÀ FS-N12N (3pcs): 800.000 / bộ (4 con)
> - KEYENCE FS-V1 ( Dòng cảm biến chính xác nhất của Keyence ) : 500.000 / con


Đang quan tâm mấy con này. Mấy con này có sẵn đầu cáp quang không bác?

----------


## Mechanic

> Đang quan tâm mấy con này. Mấy con này có sẵn đầu cáp quang không bác?


- BỘ FS-N11N (1pcs) VÀ FS-N12N (3pcs): 800.000 / bộ (4 con) *ĐÃ BÁN*. 
- KEYENCE FS-V1 . Tất cả đều đầy đủ đầu cáp quang nhé.

----------


## Mechanic

Nhận được mệnh lệnh, như " sét đánh ngang tai " từ "chị nhà". Từ nay nghiêm cấm thuốc lá mọi hình thức.  Nghĩ cũng bực nhưng ông bà ta có câu " Để vợ lên .... , trường sinh bất tử " hehe. Đành ngậm ngùi tiễn đưa vài hộp thuốc lá tình trạng "hút dang dỡ".

Dân kỹ thuật không thuốc lá như lính ra trận không vũ khí. Thôi thì đã lỡ rồi thì anh em nào mua thuốc thì mình gửi *TẶNG KÈM* "công trình nghiên cứu kế bên" để tiếp tục nghiên cứu em nó. Chứ không có thuốc thì không làm gì được  :Frown: 
- Thuốc con mèo  :Big Grin:  - RICHMILL BMV100-70
- Đang nghiên cứu tới chổ: RICHMILL USA hay JAPAN gì đó chẳng rõ, Datasheet thì toàn tiếng JAPAN : tại đây



*THUỐC LÁ CÓ HẠI CHO SỨC KHOẺ - DỂ GÂY NGỘ ĐỘC - NÊN SỬ DỤNG CÓ Ý THỨC* 

GIÁ BÁN: 500.000đ / Gói

-----------------------------------------------

Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

*( Còn tiếp phía dưới )*

_p/s: Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

----------


## emptyhb

> Nhận được mệnh lệnh, như " sét đánh ngang tai " từ "chị nhà". Từ nay nghiêm cấm thuốc lá mọi hình thức.  Nghĩ cũng bực nhưng ông bà ta có câu " Để vợ lên .... , trường sinh bất tử " hehe. Đành ngậm ngùi tiễn đưa vài hộp thuốc lá tình trạng "hút dang dỡ".
> 
> Dân kỹ thuật không thuốc lá như lính ra trận không vũ khí. Thôi thì đã lỡ rồi thì anh em nào mua thuốc thì mình gửi *TẶNG KÈM* "công trình nghiên cứu kế bên" để tiếp tục nghiên cứu em nó. Chứ không có thuốc thì không làm gì được 
> - Thuốc con mèo  - RICHMILL BMV100-70
> - Đang nghiên cứu tới chổ: RICHMILL USA hay JAPAN gì đó chẳng rõ, Datasheet thì toàn tiếng JAPAN : tại đây
> 
> 
> 
> *THUỐC LÁ CÓ HẠI CHO SỨC KHOẺ - DỂ GÂY NGỘ ĐỘC - NÊN SỬ DỤNG CÓ Ý THỨC* 
> ...




Gọi cho bác chủ không được. Em đặt mua bộ setz này nhé!

----------


## occutit

> Gọi cho bác chủ không được. Em đặt mua bộ setz này nhé!


Còn thì để em 1 cái nhé

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Khoa C3

EM đã chuyển tiền.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

kaka, hi vọng bác chủ có mấy con!

----------


## hoctap256

bác chủ up lúc em còn trên giường   :Frown: (
cho em đặt trước 1 cái được không nhỉ

----------


## Tuan Kieu

thế là em ko mua dc rồi , chờ đến lượt vậy. :Cool:

----------


## hoctap256

> EM đã chuyển tiền.


bác khoa bỏ bom anh em thôi !!!!!! sáng giờ ko ai gọi điện hay nhắn tin được đâu kaka

----------


## Khoa C3

Hế hế, em chuyển 1tr100k nhé, cả tiền vận chuyển luôn.

----------


## Mechanic

Sorry mọi người. Sáng post xong đi làm trễ nên găp quá để quên đt o nhà mất tiêu. Mọi người tam liên hệ trên đây, chiều về mình sẽ báo lại cho tất cả. Xin cảm ơn.

----------


## storm1192010

Bác còn thì để em một cái.

----------


## hoctap256

> Sorry mọi người. Sáng post xong đi làm trễ nên găp quá để quên đt o nhà mất tiêu. Mọi người tam liên hệ trên đây, chiều về mình sẽ báo lại cho tất cả. Xin cảm ơn.


Đẹp ! 
Đúng như em dự đoán....... ! 
bác KHoa C3 rất tỉnh kaka nhưng em bắt được sóng ! 
... 
hi vọng em mua được cái cục sắt bên cạnh  :Smile: )

----------


## thehiena2

> gửi lời cảm ơn đến Mechanic anh bán hàng rất tốt rất yên tâm,hàng rất đẹp. kiu khỏi đóng kiện mà anh vẫn đóng và gói kỹ càng cảm ơn anh nhiều lắm 
> đã nhận hàng 
> Đính kèm 11372Đính kèm 11373Đính kèm 11374


Thấy giống như đóng Quang Tài vậy hjhjhjhj

----------


## Mechanic

Sáng đi làm gấp là quên điện thoại ở nhà, đến chiều về mới thấy  có rất nhiều cuộc điện thoại nhỡ và tin nhắn của mọi người. Rất mong mọi người bỏ qua. Kèm theo là tin nhắn của ngân hàng báo nhận đươc tiền. 

- Có tổng cộng 8-9 người chuyển tiền cho mình trong ngày hôm nay, nhưng đồ thì mình chỉ có 3 cái ( 2 cái bán và 1 cái để xài). Do vậy, mình cũng sẽ áp dụng theo cách cũ, tiền của ai *VÀO TK TRƯỚC* coi như của người đã mua được.
- Còn những anh em chuyển sau, vui lòng liên hệ mình để nhận lại tiền đã gửi ( vui lòng xác nhận bằng tin nhắn diển đàn, để sau này không xảy ra khiếu nại )
- Người mua và người nhận lại tiền vui lòng liên hệ và gửi thong tin vào tin nhắn diển đàn.

Danh sách dài, mình chỉ post để anh em hình dung. 2 người đầu tiên mỗi người mua được 1 cái, riêng người số 2 chuyển dư 1 cái nên liên hệ để nhận tại tiền dư.



Cám ơn tất cả mọi người đã quan tâm. Trong vài ngày tới mình sẽ ráng cập nhật thêm.

----------


## Khoa C3

Vậy bác cứ giữ hộ em tiền nhé, khi nào có hàng ngon khỏi phải chuyển lần nữa  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Mechanic

> Vậy bác cứ giữ hộ em tiền nhé, khi nào có hàng ngon khỏi phải chuyển lần nữa .


Xác nhận giữ tiền của KhoaC3 : 1.100.000đ.

----------


## Mechanic

- Do lu bu công việc không update lại được tình trạng hàng hoá. Có nhiều anh em gọi hỏi những món đã hết hàng. Nên hôm nay mình sẽ cập nhật hết tại đây cho anh em tiện theo dõi.  
- GẠCH NHIỀU NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH NỮA HEHE, ƯU TIÊN CHO AI NHANH TAY ! 
-* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : 092.405.2529 - TPHCM*


_ Cập nhật : 29/9/2015_


* THK Guide HSR25 (4 rãnh bi/ DÀI: 645mm/ HÀNH TRÌNH: 495 mm) chỉ có 1 thanh + THK BTK2005A + 730LT (Phi 20 bước 5/ DÀI: 730mm/ HÀNH TRÌNH: 605mm ) - CHỈ CÒN THANH TRƯỢT MỚI 100%*













- THK Guide HSR25 (4 rãnh bi / dài: 645mm /hành trình: 495 mm) _chỉ có 1 thanh_ : *950.000đ* 
- THK BTK2005A + 730LT (Phi 20 bước 5 /dài 730mm /hành trình: 605mm ) : *ĐÃ BÁN* 
_** Hành trình : Hành trình tối đa_

-----------------------------------------------
* BỘ KHUNG C FRAME MINI JAPAN - GANG ĐÚC* 





















GIÁ: *1.000.000 đ / bộ* 

-----------------------------------------------
TRỤC XOAY- HÀNG THÁO MÁY JAPAN, ĐỦ BEARING NHƯ HÌNH[/B]
_* Thích sưu tầm nên cái gì hay hay lạ lạ đều đem về. Giờ không có thời gian ngâm cứu nên để lại cho anh em nào có sáng kiến dùng._















- Mua lẻ: 150.000 đ
- Mua cả bộ (4 cây) : 550.000 đ

-----------------------------------------------

*3. BỘ VAI H FRAME - HÀNG THÁO MÁY ROUNTER JAPAN*
_* Bộ này bằng thép đúc ( nặng và cứng vững ), phay chuẩn 2 mặt. Có lổ bắt ốc sẳn M8 và M10. Mua về khỏi chỉ cần gá thêm bộ X là xong.._















Giá: 800.000/ bộ

-----------------------------------------------

*4. EKE VUÔNG*
_* Sắt phay 6 mặt, diện tích lớn để bắt thêm lô ốc theo yêu cầu_ 











GIÁ: 400.000 / bộ ( 4 cái)

-----------------------------------------------

Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng. Sau đó sản phẩm có vấn đề phát sinh, mình sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm. 
*Số điện thoại : 092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

- Do lu bu công việc không update lại được tình trạng hàng hoá. Có nhiều anh em gọi hỏi những món đã hết hàng. Nên hôm nay mình sẽ cập nhật hết tại đây cho anh em tiện theo dõi.  
- GẠCH NHIỀU NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH NỮA HEHE, ƯU TIÊN CHO AI NHANH TAY ! 
-* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : 092.405.2529 - TPHCM*


_ Cập nhật : 29/9/2015_

-----------------------------------------------

*RAY BẠC CON LĂN HÃNG UNION TOOLS ( JAPAN ) ( DÒNG G9A / DÀI 400 MM / HÀNH TRÌNH 300 MM )* 
_* Tình trạng như mới, dòng này đường kính bạc lớn, chịu tại trọng cao. Union Tools chuyên sản xuất dòng ray bạc con lăn. Datasheet : tại đây_















Giá: 1.650.000 đ / cặp

-----------------------------------------------

*VITME THK 2 RÃNH BI (Phi 28 bước 6/ DÀI: 550mm/ HÀNH TRÌNH: 400 mm)*
_*Cây này phù hợp cho các máy Z, ăn kim loại, ngoại hình không được đẹp như hàng mới nhưng xài vô tư. _ 







*THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT*: 
- Hàng bao gồm có khớp nối, 1 ụ đỡ bearing đầu (nợ hình), 2 bearing 7205C, 1 bearing 6xxx ( nên thay ) và gá bắt servo : *1.350.000đ*

-----------------------------------------------
*CÂY DÒ SONG SONG - HÀNG THÁO MÁY ĐO KIỂM JAPAN*
_* Đã dò bằng đồng hồ so 1/1000. Kim nhích nhẹ trong 1 vạch. Có thể làm phương chuẩn để canh set máy. Chất liệu bằng đá. Có sẳn ren ốc._ 







*THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT*:  _Mình sẽ ghi kích thước theo chuẩn ( DÀI X RỘNG X CAO (dày) ) (mm)_ 
- SỐ 1  (490 x 70 x 35 ) : *450.000*
- SỐ 2  (330x 70 x 40 ) : *350.000*
- SỐ 3  (380x 70 x 20 ) : *400.000*
- SỐ 4  (300x 55 x 25 ) : *200.000*

-----------------------------------------------
*ĐẾ GÁ ĐO KIỂM* 
_* Hàng Japan, còn rất mới, có rỉ sét một số chổ do không bảo quản tốt, mặt bàn láng bóng.Có vitme để điều chỉnh độ cao. _ 













*THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT*:  _Mình sẽ ghi kích thước theo chuẩn ( DÀI X RỘNG X CAO (dày) ) (mm)_ 
- Phủ bì ( 200 x 125 x 250 )
- Mặt bàn ( 120 x 100 x 10 )
- Cốt ( phi 25)
 Giá : *1.550.000đ* ( hàng mới không loại nào dưới 400$ ). Tham khảo giá : tại đây

-----------------------------------------------

*SENSOR SỢI QUANG*
_*Tùm lum đủ chủng loại. Anh em từ từ tham khảo. Tất cả đều hàng tháo máy, sủ dụng và tình trạng như mới. Kèm theo sợi quang đầy đủ._ 






GIÁ: 
- BỘ FS-N11N (1pcs) VÀ FS-N12N (3pcs): ĐÃ BÁN (4 con)
- KEYENCE FS-V1 ( Dòng cảm biến chính xác nhất của Keyence ) : 500.000 / con
- OMRON E3X-DA21N ( Dòng cảm biến chính xác ) : 450.000/ con

-----------------------------------------------

Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

* Còn tiếp phía dưới* 

_p/s: Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

----------


## Mechanic

- Do lu bu công việc không update lại được tình trạng hàng hoá. Có nhiều anh em gọi hỏi những món đã hết hàng. Nên hôm nay mình sẽ cập nhật hết tại đây cho anh em tiện theo dõi.  
- GẠCH NHIỀU NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH NỮA HEHE, ƯU TIÊN CHO AI NHANH TAY ! 
-* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : 092.405.2529 - TPHCM*


_ Cập nhật : 29/9/2015_

-----------------------------------------------





*
- Trên thực tế trên thị trường có nhiều dạng đóng gói khác nhau . Nhưng đa số theo nhu cầu sử dụng thì ít ai sử dụng hết được, nếu bảo quản không tốt có thể làm hư Grease, nên mình đã chia ra theo từng phần nhỏ để phù hợp với nhu cầu của mọi người.* . _Một bộ (một xylanh và có sẳn đầu kim để bơm Grease). Khi bơm Grease vào Bearing nếu dùng ống tiêm có đầu kim sẽ giúp bơm đều và vừa đủ vào các rãnh bi giúp tiết kiệm và sạch sẽ hơn cách "dùng tay bôi" như thông thường._. Đã thí nghiệm với Bearing 7205  :Big Grin: 







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TIMKEN *PREMIUM ALL PURPOSE* ( nâu vàng ) : _ Dành cho mục đích bôi trơn chung._
- 1 BỘ : 35.000 đ
- 2 Bộ trở lên : 25.000 đ. *MUA 4 BỘ TẶNG 1 BỘ*
- LƯU Ý : Khách hàng đã mua sản phẩm khác của mình : *MUA 3 BỘ TẶNG 1 BỘ* (Lần mua đầu tiên)

TIMKEN *PREMIUM BALL BEARING PILLOW BLOCK & ELECTRIC MOTOR* (xanh da trời) : _Dành cho mục đích bội trơn bearing gối trong gối đỡ và các loại Bearing cho Motor. Theo khuyến cáo của nhà sản xuất, loại này có thể sử dụng cho tốc độ lên tới 10.000 rpm (vòng/phút)_
- 1 BỘ : 45.000 đ
- 2 Bộ trở lên : 35.000 đ. *MUA 4 BỘ TẶNG 1 BỘ*
- LƯU Ý : Khách hàng đã mua sản phẩm khác của mình : *MUA 3 BỘ TẶNG 1 BỘ* (Lần mua đầu tiên)
_* Mình đã thử và 1 Bộ có thể sử dụng cho 6-8 Bearing size lớn ( vd : 7xxx .... ). Tuỳ vào mật độ bơm Grease của mỗi người mà số lượng này sẽ tăng hoặc giảm. Mật độ quá nhiều cũng không tốt cho Bearing nhé._ 

- TIMKEN *HEAVY INDUSTRY* (Tím) : _Dành cho mục đích bội trơn thiết bị cần tải nặng, áp lực lớn và độ shock cao. Phù hợp cho Thanh trượt và Vitme._ 
- 1 BỘ : 55.000 đ
- 2 Bộ trở lên : 45.000 đ. *MUA 4 BỘ TẶNG 1 BỘ*
- LƯU Ý : Khách hàng đã mua sản phẩm khác của mình : *MUA 3 BỘ TẶNG 1 BỘ* (Lần mua đầu tiên)
_* 1 Bộ có thể sử dụng cho 2 con trượt lớn hoặc 2 ổ bi lớn ( vd : HSR 30, Vitme phi 25 .... )_ 

-----------------------------------------------

Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

*( Còn tiếp phía dưới )*

_p/s: Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

----------


## Mechanic

UPDATE BỖ NÀY CHỈ CÒN 1 BỘ !!!

* BỘ KHUNG C FRAME MINI JAPAN - GANG ĐÚC* 





















GIÁ: *1.000.000 đ / bộ*

----------


## Mechanic

- " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH NỮA, ƯU TIÊN CHO AI NHANH TAY ! 
-* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : 092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
- _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

-----------------------------------------------

*TOUCH SIGNAL PROBE ( SONY TS-1 & MITUTOYO 935094 )* 
_* Tình trạng bên ngoài có trầy, hoạt động chính xác. Loại này là tiếp điểm thường mở ( Nomally Open ). Dùng để lấy tâm hoặc dò toạ độ. Sai số theo Manual là (+/-) 0.002 mm, thực tế có thể cao hơn nhưng phù hợp với DIY. _ 

 NGUYÊN LÝ HOẠT ĐỘNG, NHƯ CLIP SAU THỂ HIỆN TRỰC QUAN, ANH EM CHƯA SỬ DỤNG QUA SẼ DỂ HÌNH DUNG CÁCH SỬ DỤNG 
_* Probe trong clip là loại tiếp điểm thường mở_




KIỂM TRA CHỨC NĂNG THỰC TẾ
_* - Mạch điện báo đèn khá đơn giản (có thể dùng trực tiếp với Mach 3 không cần mạch này vì đây là chức năng cộng thêm ). A/e nào mua sản phẩm cần chức năng này, mình có thể hỗ trợ cách làm mạch  ._
- Nguyên lý hoạt động : Khi đầu dò chạm phôi thì đèn led nhấp nháy, led luôn sáng khì đầu dò tại vị trí bình thường. 




-----------------------------------------------













*THÔNG TIN SẢN PHẨM*

- *SONY TS-1* : Cốt : 10 (mm). Đường kính đầu dò:  10 mm
- *MITUTOYO 935094* : Cốt : 32 (mm). Đường kính đầu dò:  10 (mm) . Phải tiện bâc hạ cốt khi sử dụng với SPINDEL nhỏ, có ốc để điều chỉnh độ đồng tâm.

*GIÁ:* 

- SONY TS-1 : 600.000 đ
- MITUTOYO 935094 ( không có nắp che cao su, bên trái ) : 700.000 / con
- MITUTOYO 935094 ( có nắp che cao su, bên phải ) : 850.000/ con

-----------------------------------------------

Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

 Còn tiếp phía dưới
Sản phẩm khác xem tại các trang trước.

----------


## MINHAT

[QUOTE=Mechanic;51656][CENTER]UPDATE BỖ NÀY CHỈ CÒN 1 BỘ !!!

* BỘ KHUNG C FRAME MINI JAPAN - GANG ĐÚC* 


Bộ này còn ko bác

----------


## Mechanic

[QUOTE=MINHAT;52078]


> [CENTER]UPDATE BỖ NÀY CHỈ CÒN 1 BỘ !!!
> 
> * BỘ KHUNG C FRAME MINI JAPAN - GANG ĐÚC* 
> 
> 
> Bộ này còn ko bác


Còn một bộ nha anh.

----------


## Mechanic

- " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH NỮA, ƯU TIÊN CHO AI NHANH TAY ! 
-* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : 092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
- _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

-----------------------------------------------
*BÀN T SLOT MINI * 

_ - Tình trạng bên ngoài rất đẹp ( mặt bàn phẳng, không biến dạng ), do mấy em này được tháo từ máy xuống và bảo quản tốt. Máy Japan nên về độ song song hay vuông góc thì không phải lo nghĩ. Anh em nào đang làm mấy con Mini thì quá thích hợp .
Lưu ý : Bàn có 2 rãnh mang cá có thể phải phay bỏ hoặc tuỳ biến tuỳ theo mỗi người.  _ 









*GIÁ:* 

- Bàn ( *280* x 150 x 60 ) : 1.250.000 đ
- Bàn ( *240* x 150 x 60 ) : 1.100.000 đ

-----------------------------------------------

Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

 Sản phẩm mới sẽ update lần lượt phía dưới.
Sản phẩm khác xem tại các trang trước.

----------


## kieuduong

> - " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH NỮA, ƯU TIÊN CHO AI NHANH TAY ! 
> -* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : 092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
> - _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> *BÀN T SLOT MINI * 
> 
> _* Tình trạng bên ngoài rất đẹp ( mặt bàn phẳng, không biến dạng ), do mấy em này được tháo từ máy xuống và bảo quản tốt. Máy Japan nên về độ song song hay vuông góc thì không phải lo nghĩ. Anh em nào đang làm mấy con Mini thì quá thích hợp .
> Lưu ý : Bàn có 2 rãnh mang cá có thể phải phay bỏ hoặc tuỳ biến tuỳ theo mỗi người.  _ 
> ...


em đặt gạch bác con 280 x 150 x 160. bác nhắn tk và số đt 0983060622. bác ship cho em ra hn nhé. ok mai em chuyển xèng

----------


## MINHAT

Ok bác thứ sáu mình mới lên được nếu còn mình ghé.mà bác ở chỗ nào vậy

----------


## Mechanic

> Ok bác thứ sáu mình mới lên được nếu còn mình ghé.mà bác ở chỗ nào vậy


Ok. Anh lên liên lạc trực tiếp cho mình  (092.405.2529) để qua xem hàng.

----------


## kieuduong

> em đặt gạch bác con 280 x 150 x 160. bác nhắn tk và số đt 0983060622. bác ship cho em ra hn nhé. ok mai em chuyển xèng


mình đã nhận được hàng. cảm ơn

----------


## Mechanic

- " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
-* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : 092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
- _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._


-----------------------------------------------

*ĐẦU DÒ ĐA CHIỀU RENISHAW MP3 ĐỘ CHÍNH XÁC CỰC CAO ( PROBE RENISHAW MP3 )* 

_- HÀNG CÔNG NGHIỆP. Tình trạng bên ngoài không đẹp do lớp sơn bị ăn mòn do dầu mỡ bám lâu, nhưng hoạt động và độ nhạy vẫn chính xác. Loại này là tiếp điểm thường đóng ( Normally Close ). 
- RENISHAW thì không còn gì phải nói về các dòng đầu dò dành cho máy công nghiệp, hầu như 85% máy công nghiệp hiện nay sử dụng của hãng này. 
- Dòng đầu dò cực kỳ chính xác. 
Lưu ý : Dòng này mình có kèm theo 1 Adapter ra cốt 13mm để dùng cho các Spindle thông dụng.  _ 
 NGUYÊN LÝ HOẠT ĐỘNG, NHƯ CLIP SAU THỂ HIỆN TRỰC QUAN, ANH EM CHƯA SỬ DỤNG QUA SẼ DỂ HÌNH DUNG CÁCH SỬ DỤNG 
_* Probe trong clip là loại tiếp điểm thường đóng_



-----------------------------------------------














*GIÁ:* 

- Đầu dò RENISHAW MP3 + Adapter cốt (13 mm) : *2.150.000*

_** Có nhiều anh em có thể tự làm đầu chuyển hoặc cần đường kín khác nên có thể không lấy adapter chuyển này. Adapter bằng thép, tiện bằng máy CNC nên độ đồng trục khá tốt nên a/e nào không có điều kiện làm nên lấy một bộ cho dể sử dụng_

- Đầu dò RENISHAW MP3 (không kèm adapter cốt 13 mm ): *1.950.000* 

-----------------------------------------------

Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

 Sản phẩm mới sẽ update lần lượt phía dưới.
Sản phẩm khác xem tại các trang trước.

----------


## Tran Hoi

> Hoho, ai chứ bác Kem thì thoải mái. Bác thích 1 hay 2 con?


Bác còn cái nào không để cho tôi 1 cái với.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, dạ hem bác ợ :x :x :x Bác nói cha Kem Solero nhượng lại xem sao?

----------


## Ga con

Nam Teminatex vào cho ý kiến nhé. Hình như hồi trước anh em mình nhặt được mấy cục đầu dò này, thiếu cái que hồng ngọc, nhưng e bảo là còn thiếu 1 cái cục đệm tín hiệu analog nữa mới xài được phải không (hình như có quay video ấy). Nhà vẫn còn 1 cái bự như này với 1 cái nhỏ hơn (bằng ngón tay cái) nhưng đầu dò bằng hợp kim lại hình vuông chứ không phải tròn.

Thanks.

----------

Mechanic

----------


## terminaterx300

> Nam Teminatex vào cho ý kiến nhé. Hình như hồi trước anh em mình nhặt được mấy cục đầu dò này, thiếu cái que hồng ngọc, nhưng e bảo là còn thiếu 1 cái cục đệm tín hiệu analog nữa mới xài được phải không (hình như có quay video ấy). Nhà vẫn còn 1 cái bự như này với 1 cái nhỏ hơn (bằng ngón tay cái) nhưng đầu dò bằng hợp kim lại hình vuông chứ không phải tròn.
> 
> Thanks.


dạ, bác gọi em ạ, em có 1 cây hồng ngọc duy nhất àh, thân bằng ceramic

chính xác thì phải co 1 board đệm gọi là probe interface. nó sẽ phân tích tín hiệu tíếp điểm trên probe phản hồi về để tìm ra thời điểm chính xác nhất. cái này có patent của renishaw đàng hoàng. ( anh em ta tự làm cũng dc vì board cũng tương đối đơn giản )

còn đây là clip, trong clip có MI5 với MI8




hồi đó mà điều kiện như giờ thì ôm nguyên sọt rồi, toàn hàng nguyên seal mới kinh  :Frown:  chắc tầm 20 bộ full

----------

Ga con, Mechanic

----------


## Mechanic

Mới về thêm được hai em như mới, phải nói là rất đẹp. . Hàng phụ kiện Spare Part ( sơ cua ) nên ít dùng. Đã có chủ một em, còn một em.
p/s: Do hàng mới nên giá cao hơn loại đã dùng khoảng từ 200.000 - 300.000.

----------


## titanhnc

> Bác còn cái nào không để cho tôi 1 cái với.


Hình như mình còn 1 cái nhưng không nhớ để ở đâu 
Để em tìm lại rồi cho bác hay

----------


## Mechanic

" NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
-* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : 092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
- _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._


-----------------------------------------------

*BÀN TRƯỢT RAY BẠC CON LĂN * 

_- Toàn thân phay và mài phẳng, có cử chỉnh độ vuông góc. Sử dụng Ray trượt bằng BẠC CON LĂN của hãng UNION TOOLS nên độ chịu tãi lớn.
- Bác nào đang âm mưu làm trục Z cho con C thì rinh em này khỏi cần đắng đo vuông góc, song song hay chịu tải gì nữa .
- Nếu gọi là lớn thì con này không phải thuộc dạng khủng bố, nhưng nhỏ thì cũng không phải dạng vừa đâu !!! 
- "Quay tay" cực kì nhẹ 
- Trước giờ sử dụng toàn Vitme Bi nên một điểm trừ duy nhất là em nó sử dụng Vitme cơ (phi 20 ) . Nhưng may mắn là có các kích thức (ụ bi, mặt bích ) tương đương với Vitme Bi thông dụng. Nên có thể thay nếu cần._ 
 TEST LỰC NGÓN TAY  :Smile:  




-----------------------------------------------
 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

KHI GÁ THỬ SPINDLE LÊN THÌ EM NÓ SẼ NHƯ THẾ NÀY 
 

*THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT* 

- Toàn thân bằng thép.
- Kích thước phủ bì : 145 x 360 (435 ) x 85 ( mm )
** 435 nếu tính phần trên dài ra.
- Vitme cơ : Phi 20 Bước 5
- Hành trình khả dụng : 180 (mm)
- Ray trượt BẠC CON LĂN UNION TOOLS JAPAN
- Có lổ ốc M12 ở mặt lưng.
- Trọng lượng : ~ 25kg - 30kg

*GIÁ:* 
* 3.250.000 đ
*
-----------------------------------------------
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

----------


## Gamo

Thế cái con spindle màu trắng trắng giá bao nhiêu vậy chú?

----------


## Ga con

Con đó hình như chủ thớt thắng đấu giá hôm trước mà. Còn cái nut không phải của nó kìa.

Em có 1 con nhưng công suất nhỏ hơn nè (1.5-2.2kW).

Thanks.

----------


## Mechanic

> Con đó hình như chủ thớt thắng đấu giá hôm trước mà. Còn cái nut không phải của nó kìa.
> 
> Em có 1 con nhưng công suất nhỏ hơn nè (1.5-2.2kW).
> 
> Thanks.


Nut riêng biệt của nó đó bác Ga Con oi. Đúng theo Manual luôn.
@A Gamo : cái này em không bán được anh ơi, vì không phải của em.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Nam CNC

con màu trắng giá 14 Tr , mày chơi nổi không ? yếu đừng ra gió Gà mờ ơi .

Collet con đó dòng YCC 13 , chịu khó ra Tạ Uyên tìm vậy , khá hên xui . Chắc cú ra tiệm kế bên Tùng Ngũ Kim là có hết nhưng đầu tiên ông chủ có chịu bán cho bác không đã rồi tính tiếp.

----------

Mechanic

----------


## Mechanic

> con màu trắng giá 14 Tr , mày chơi nổi không ? yếu đừng ra gió Gà mờ ơi .
> 
> Collet con đó dòng YCC 13 , chịu khó ra Tạ Uyên tìm vậy , khá hên xui . Chắc cú ra tiệm kế bên Tùng Ngũ Kim là có hết nhưng đầu tiên ông chủ có chịu bán cho bác không đã rồi tính tiếp.


Hiện tại YCC13 mình đang có đủ 1 bộ từ 1-13mm luôn hehe.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, đùa mày, cần thì chơi chứ giề, chưa bằng cái card đồ hoạ chơi game :P Chỉ khác là tau là dân ngoại đạo, chi 20tr cho chơi game thì ko tiếc chứ CNC thì tiếc à  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Mua con dao phay khá khá chút còn tiếc nói chi cái sờ pín bác Gà nhỉ  :Smile: .

E spam tí  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, đúng ùi. Hồi mới chơi đi qua thằng Hxxx gì đó bên Bình Thạnh bấm bụng mua vài con dao Hàn Xẻng giá 400K-1000K/mũi, tưởng rằng xài mãi mãi.
Về sau chỉ mua dao Chị Na 12K thôi :P

Loại tungsten carbide chú dùng lâu được chứ anh làm gãy hết mấy con rồi. Chưa kể nó cùn ko biết làm sao mà mài. Còn HSS China xài mòn rồi vứt, thay con mới cho khoẻ :P

----------


## Mechanic

> Hoho, đùa mày, cần thì chơi chứ giề, chưa bằng cái card đồ hoạ chơi game :P Chỉ khác là tau là dân ngoại đạo, chi 20tr cho chơi game thì ko tiếc chứ CNC thì tiếc à


Ngoại đạo thì tốt anh ơi, chứ dính sâu vô đuối lắm kaka.

----------


## Mechanic

" NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
-* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : 092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
- _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._


-----------------------------------------------

*BÀN TRƯỢT RAY BẠC CON LĂN * 

_- Toàn thân phay và mài phẳng, có cử chỉnh độ vuông góc. Sử dụng Ray trượt bằng BẠC CON LĂN của hãng UNION TOOLS nên độ chịu tãi lớn.
- Bác nào đang âm mưu làm trục Z cho con C thì rinh em này khỏi cần đắng đo vuông góc, song song hay chịu tải gì nữa .
- Nếu gọi là lớn thì con này không phải thuộc dạng khủng bố, nhưng nhỏ thì cũng không phải dạng vừa đâu !!! 
- "Quay tay" cực kì nhẹ 
- Trước giờ sử dụng toàn Vitme Bi nên một điểm trừ duy nhất là em nó sử dụng Vitme cơ (phi 20 ) . Nhưng may mắn là có các kích thức (ụ bi, mặt bích ) tương đương với Vitme Bi thông dụng. Nên có thể thay nếu cần._ 
 TEST LỰC NGÓN TAY  :Smile:  




-----------------------------------------------
 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

KHI GÁ THỬ SPINDLE LÊN THÌ EM NÓ SẼ NHƯ THẾ NÀY 
 

*THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT* 

- Toàn thân bằng thép.
- Kích thước phủ bì : 145 x 360 (435 ) x 85 ( mm )
** 435 nếu tính phần trên dài ra.
- Vitme cơ : Phi 20 Bước 5
- Hành trình khả dụng : 180 (mm)
- Ray trượt BẠC CON LĂN UNION TOOLS JAPAN
- Có lổ ốc M12 ở mặt lưng.
- Trọng lượng : ~ 25kg - 30kg

*GIÁ:* 
* 3.250.000 đ
*
-----------------------------------------------
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

----------


## Gamo

> Ngoại đạo thì tốt anh ơi, chứ dính sâu vô đuối lắm kaka.


Hoho, thiệt ấy chứ, tiêu quá chừng chừng vào CNC mà chưa thu lại được xu nào, huhu >.<

----------

maxx.side

----------


## maxx.side

> Hoho, thiệt ấy chứ, tiêu quá chừng chừng vào CNC mà chưa thu lại được xu nào, huhu >.<


Người cùng cảnh ngộ là đây sao

----------


## Mechanic

- " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
-* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : 092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
- _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._


-----------------------------------------------
*CHÂN ĐẾ TỪ ĐỒNG HỒ SAO MINI* _- Dọn dẹp dư ra được một em size mini cho các việc đo trong không gian hẹp, lực hít từ tốt. Các khớp xoay tròn 360 độ nên dể dàng tuỳ chỉnh._ 





*GIÁ:* 
* 380.000 đ
*
-----------------------------------------------

*THƯỚC MITUTOYO ĐO CAO , ĐỘ DÀI DAO* _- Chuyển qua dùng thước điện tử nên dư ra em này, bên mình sử dụng kỹ nên hàng còn rất mới.  _ 







*GIÁ:* 
* 900.000 đ
*
-----------------------------------------------
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

----------


## terminaterx300

cái đo cao này thiếu cái mỏ hợp kim rồi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mechanic

Update thêm theo yêu cầu của các bác ở xa.







-----------------------------------------------
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

----------


## Mechanic

> cái đo cao này thiếu cái mỏ hợp kim rồi


Có đủ anh , do mình cất nên không chụp hình chung. 
Thanks

----------


## Mechanic

> Xin chào mọi người,
> 
> Dạo gần đây được tin tưởng nên đã có nhiều anh em ủng hộ, mình xin rất cám ơn. Do đó phát sinh nhiều trường hợp, nhiều người cùng gửi tiền mua cùng một món _(chỉ có 1 cái duy nhất)_, làm mình rất khó xử và tốn thời gian của mọi người. Vì vậy, để khắc phục tình trạng trên , *mọi người vui lòng điện thoại cho mình 092.405.2529 trước khi thực hiện thanh toán để mình đảm bảo sản phẩm vẩn còn và có thể giao dịch*.Vì hàng không có nhiều, mình cũng không nhận gạch qua điện thoại và ưu tiên người thực hiện thanh toán trước.
> 
> Thông báo này, thay lời xin lỗi với những anh em đã gặp phải trường hợp trên do thiếu sót của mình. Cũng như nếu có trường hợp tương tự  xảy ra sau khi đã thông báo, mình xin không chịu trách nhiệm.
> 
> Chân thành cám ơn.
> 
> Mechanic
> ...


Gửi lại để mọi người tránh trường hợp này !

----------


## Mechanic

-" NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
-* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : 092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
- _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

-----------------------------------------------
*MẶT THÉP JAPAN MÀI PHẲNG*_- Mặt thép được phay và mài phẳng được tháo từ mặt khuôn Japan. ( Thép Japan mà còn được mài thì láng còn hơn Ngọc Trinh kaka )
- Thép khuôn nếu so với thép thường thì chất lượng hơn hẳn.
- Nếu yều cầu dùng làm mặt bàn Map " giá rẻ " với dung sai +/- 0.001 mm thì không dám nuôi hi vọng nhưng mà  +/- 0.005 trở lên thì cứ chơi thoải mái.
- Kích thước 480 x 360_ 






*GIÁ:* 
- Size 480 x 360 x 18 : * 700.000 đ* 
- Size 480 x 360 x 12 : * 600.000 đ* 

-----------------------------------------------
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Update thêm theo yêu cầu của các bác ở xa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
> Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
> Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.


EM này sao rồi bác Mechanics

----------


## Mechanic

Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*



-----------------------------------------------
*PANME CHUYÊN DÙNG ĐO ĐƯỜNG TRÒN, ĐO ĐƯỜNG KÍNH ( 1-15mm , bước đo 0.001 mm )*
_*Con này ở công ty mình dùng chủ yếu để đo kiểm đường kính bi đủa và bi tròn nên còn rất mới như hình. Đến thời gian được cấp mới dư ra nên bán._ 













Giá : *2.150.000đ* 

-----------------------------------------------
*PANME CHUYÊN DÙNG ĐO TÂM - ĐẦU NHỌN ( 25-50mm , bước đo 0.001 mm )*
_*So với con trên, con này mới hơn và rất ít sử dụng, nhưng đến thời gian thay mới vẩn phải thay. Dòng 342-542 thuộc dòng cao._ 


















Giá : *2.850.000đ*  Giá tham khảo : Tại đây
-----------------------------------------------

Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

*( Còn tiếp phía dưới )*

_p/s: Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

----------


## Mechanic

-" NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
-* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : 092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
- _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

-----------------------------------------------
*MẶT THÉP JAPAN MÀI PHẲNG*_- Mặt thép được phay và mài phẳng được tháo từ mặt khuôn Japan. ( Thép Japan mà còn được mài thì láng còn hơn Ngọc Trinh kaka )
- Thép khuôn nếu so với thép thường thì chất lượng hơn hẳn.
- Nếu yều cầu dùng làm mặt bàn Map " giá rẻ " với dung sai +/- 0.001 mm thì không dám nuôi hi vọng nhưng mà  +/- 0.005 trở lên thì cứ chơi thoải mái.
- Kích thước 480 x 360_ 






*GIÁ:* 
- Size 480 x 360 x 18 : * 700.000 đ* 
- Size 480 x 360 x 12 : * 600.000 đ* 

-----------------------------------------------
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

----------


## Mechanic

lâu không vào lại kiếm cái bài của minh khó thiêt.

----------


## Mechanic

> gửi lời cảm ơn đến Mechanic anh bán hàng rất tốt rất yên tâm,hàng rất đẹp. kiu khỏi đóng kiện mà anh vẫn đóng và gói kỹ càng cảm ơn anh nhiều lắm 
> đã nhận hàng 
> Đính kèm 11372Đính kèm 11373Đính kèm 11374


Lâu lâu coi lại thấy an ui bản thân trong những ngày không biết bán gì hehe

----------


## Mechanic

> Như có nói từ trước, mình có đem về một số dòng Grease (mỡ bò) cao cấp thương hiệu TIMKEN USA ( Cái này hàng USA chứ không phải CHINA đóng USA nhé. http://www.timken.com ).Cái này công ty mình nhập về nên đảm bảo hàng nhập chính hãng, không phải loại trôi nổi kém chất lượng trên thị trường. 
> 
> _Trước giờ đại đa số mọi người sử dụng chung một loại Grease cho tất cả các mục đích nên chưa khai thác được hết các ưu điểm của thiết bị_. Do đó mình đem về 3 loại (được sử dụng theo đúng khuyến cáo của nhà sản xuất ). Ae có thể không mua sản phẩm này, nhưng lưu ý khi chọn mua Grease nên chọn mua đúng sản phẩm theo đền nghị của nhà sản xuất để sử dụng và bảo vệ thiết bị tốt hơn
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> - TIMKEN *PREMIUM ALL PURPOSE* ( nâu vàng ) : _ Dành cho mục đích bôi trơn chung._
> 
> - TIMKEN *PREMIUM BALL BEARING PILLOW BLOCK & ELECTRIC MOTOR* (xanh da trời) : _Dành cho mục đích bội trơn bearing gối trong gối đỡ và các loại Bearing cho Motor. Theo khuyến cáo của nhà sản xuất, loại này có thể sử dụng cho tốc độ lên tới 10.000 rpm (vòng/phút)_
> 
> ...


Hiện tại dòng TIMKEN HEAVY INDUSTRY (Tím) bên mình đang hết hàng nên không nhận đặt nữa nhé. Tháng sau hàng về mình sẽ nhận đặt bình thường nhé

----------


## audiophilevn

> Hiện tại dòng TIMKEN HEAVY INDUSTRY (Tím) bên mình đang hết hàng nên không nhận đặt nữa nhé. Tháng sau hàng về mình sẽ nhận đặt bình thường nhé


Sao bác bán hàng mà số DT không bao h gọi được?

----------


## Mechanic

> Sao bác bán hàng mà số DT không bao h gọi được?


Ủa có mà bác. Hnay vẫn giao dịch với một số anh em bình thường mà. Bữa bác cũng có mua bên mình rồi thì phải

----------


## Lam Dung

> " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
> -* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : 092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
> - _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> *BÀN TRƯỢT RAY BẠC CON LĂN * 
> 
> ...


Bộ này còn không bác chủ ? Em ở VT lúc sáng gọi cho bác đây, nếu còn thì mai gửi cho em chung với mấy đồ hồi sáng luôn, mai em chuyển nốt tiền còn lại. Thanks bác

----------


## audiophilevn

> Ủa có mà bác. Hnay vẫn giao dịch với một số anh em bình thường mà. Bữa bác cũng có mua bên mình rồi thì phải


Mình gọi bác để lấy 4 tuýp mỡ bò loại cho vitme và block trượt nhưng ko liên lạc được, chiều tối bác có nhà không mình nhờ thằng bạn gần đó chạy qua lấy?

----------


## Mechanic

> Mình gọi bác để lấy 4 tuýp mỡ bò loại cho vitme và block trượt nhưng ko liên lạc được, chiều tối bác có nhà không mình nhờ thằng bạn gần đó chạy qua lấy?


Có gì bác cu qua nhà mình, không có mình thì mình nhờ người khác đưa dùm nhé. 4 tuýp tím phải không ?

----------


## Mechanic

> Bộ này còn không bác chủ ? Em ở VT lúc sáng gọi cho bác đây, nếu còn thì mai gửi cho em chung với mấy đồ hồi sáng luôn, mai em chuyển nốt tiền còn lại. Thanks bác


Ah, bộ này hết rồi anh ơi.

----------


## Mechanic

- " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
-* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : 092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
- _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

*RAY SHS30 , CON TRƯỢT TẢI CAO ( CÁNH DƠI ) - DÀI 1m3* _
- Hàng lựa chọn kỹ để sử dụng nên còn rất mới và không rơ.
- Dòng SHS là dòng mới có lớp đệm cao su giữa các bearing, giúp giãm tiếng ồn.
- Con trượt cánh dơi cho độ chịu tải cao
- Đã vệ sinh lại sạch sẽ như mới và vào mỡ bò Timken USA nên chỉ việc mua về và dùng ngay. 
_ -----------------------------------------------












*THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT* 

- Thép mạ đen.
- Chiều dài  : 1320 ( mm )
- Con trượt : 4 con trượt - SHS30C ( So với củng dòng, thì loại cánh dơi có tải cao nhất thua LC )
- Hành trình khả dụng : 1100 (mm)

*GIÁ:* 
* 4.250.000 đ
*
-----------------------------------------------
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

----------


## Mechanic

- " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
-* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : 092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
- _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._


-----------------------------------------------

*SPINDLE ER20 JAPAN* 

_
- Hàng tháo máy Japan, tình trạng quay êm ru gà gù. Định để dành mà không có thời gian làm.
- Không biết có ăn kim loại nặng được không nhưng mà chỉ biết Brearing đầu là bạc đạn đũa NSK NN3005K ( dạng Double Row Tapered bore , 2 vòng bi , tải động ~ 25kN)
- 2 Bearing cuối là 7023C DT P4 ( Cái này thì quá quen với anh em rồi ).
- Về tốc độ thì theo Datasheet thì NSK NN3005K max 15.000 rpm ~ 17.000 rpm Còn 7023C thì >20.000 rpm.( mới test lên được khoảng ~ 6000 rpm vì chưa có động cơ nhanh hơn để test )
- Test runout nhẹ nhàng thì ~ +/- 0.001 mm .
- Có bậc rãnh bắt nên dể chế cái đồ gá.
- Quan trọng là ER20 nên gá dao max được 13mm, ER thì thông dụng dể kiếm.
- Có đường bơm dầu vào cho Bearing.
- Kiếm được cái động cơ nữa là đủ một ăn chơi mini nhẹ nhàng.
** QUAN TRỌNG LÀ :  PHÙ HỢP VỚI CÁC BÁC MUỐN KIẾM CON SPINDLE MINI MÀ SỨC MẠNH.
_ 
 KIỂM TRA RUN OUT  




-----------------------------------------------













*THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT* 

- Toàn thân bằng thép.
- ER 20, chỉ kèm theo Nut, không kèm collect.
- Kích thước phủ bì : 80 x 110 x 190 ( mm )
- Đường kính thân: 75mm
*- Bạc đạn đầu NSK NN3005K ( bạc con lăn, 2 vòng bi ) 
- Bạc đạn cuối : 1 cặp NSK 7023C DT P4*
- 4 lổ ốc M10.
- Có đầu tưới nguội
- Trọng lượng : 8kg

*GIÁ:* 
* 4.500.000 đ
*
-----------------------------------------------
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

----------


## Mechanic

RAY SHS30 ĐÃ hết hàng rồi nhé

----------


## Mechanic

Cặp ray shs30 đã hết hàng

----------


## Mechanic

Lên chuẩn bị cho hàng mới, dạo này bài cứ bị review hoài nên không post được hehe

----------


## Mechanic

Lôi bài lên cái,

----------


## Letungquang

Em thèm con spindle của bác, nhưng giá cao quá,cao hơn đầu cắt BT 30 😀

----------


## Khoa C3

Mua đầu cắt BT30 về rồi x2 tiền mua thêm mớ đồ mờ chắc gì đã chạy ngon bằng con kia.

----------

Mechanic

----------


## Mechanic

- " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
-* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : 092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
- _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

-------------------------------*POWER SUPPLY 5V - 150 Ampe*
- Thấy ham mua về chật nhà !!!
- Không rành về điện, chỉ biết thấy nguồn công nghiệp tháo máy mà nặng nặng bự bự là cá nhân cho là ngon ( ~ 9-10kg gì đó ). Được cái là MADE IN USA nên không lo lắng  :Big Grin: .
- Tình trạng đã test ok chỉ việc về xài.
- Nguồn công nghiệp, Ampe lớn nên bác nào cần việc dùng ampe cao thì hợp lý













*GIÁ:* 
* - 1 BỘ ( 2 NGUỒN ) : 1.600.000 đ
- 1 NGUỒN LẺ : 950.000 đ* 
** Ưu tiên bán 1 bộ !!!
-----------------------------------------------
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

----------


## Mechanic

> Em thèm con spindle của bác, nhưng giá cao quá,cao hơn đầu cắt BT 30


Hehe. Bác đã nghĩ tới BT30 dành cho khung DIY thì nên bỏ qua em này.

----------


## Letungquang

> Hehe. Bác đã nghĩ tới BT30 dành cho khung DIY thì nên bỏ qua em này.


 Nói chung là thèm, nhưng ko đủ lúa. Nếu cuối năm còn thì em xúc chứ ko nói nhiều.

----------


## huynhbacan

Cái này còn không bác ơi.

1. VITME CƠ JAPAN (Phi 12 bước 2/ DÀI: 300mm/ HÀNH TRÌNH: 210mm )

----------


## huynhbacan

Cái này còn không bác Mechanic ơi.

1. VITME CƠ JAPAN (Phi 12 bước 2/ DÀI: 300mm/ HÀNH TRÌNH: 210mm )

----------


## Mechanic

> Cái này còn không bác Mechanic ơi.
> 
> 1. VITME CƠ JAPAN (Phi 12 bước 2/ DÀI: 300mm/ HÀNH TRÌNH: 210mm )


Mấy em đó hết hàng rồi nhé anh

----------


## Mechanic

Hàng cuối năm ra đi để dọn nhà hehe

----------


## Mechanic

- " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
-* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : 092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
- _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

-----------------------------------------------

*COMMBO XY MINI 70 X 70* _
- Thích hợp cho ai có nhu cầu làm 1 con máy mini để bàn. Toàn thân bằng thép
- Hàng lựa chọn kỹ để sử dụng nên còn rất mới và không rơ.
- Ray con lăn nên chịu tải tốt.Có ốc định vị ray.
- Vitme 14 bước 8. Có sẳn mặt bích lớn để bắt Motor
- Có sẳn mặt đế bằng gang nên việc thêm trục Z tương đối dể chịu
_ 











*THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT* 

- Toàn thân bằng gang
- Hành trình tối đa : 70 x 70 ( mm )
- Kích thườc phủ bì ( 1 trục )  : 130 x 185 x 85 ( mm )
- Trọng lượng  : ~ 40kg (mm)

*GIÁ:* 
* BỘ 1 : 2.500.000 đ
BỘ 2 : 3.000.000 đ
*
* Mình có 2 bộ ( tất cả trong hình là 01 bộ ) giống nhau. Nên ưu tiên giảm giá cho người mua đầu tiên ! 
-----------------------------------------------
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

----------


## Mechanic

Bộ đầu tiên đã theo một bác về Đồng Nai. Còn một bộ 2 nhé.

----------


## Mechanic

- " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
-* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : O92.4O5.2529 - TPHCM*
- _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

-----------------------------------------------

*VITME PHI 25 BƯỚC 5*_
- Hàng tháo combo XY Japan. Đẹp long lanh.
- Đầy đủ gối và Bearing + Mặt bích bắt Servo
- Không rung lắc hay rơ. Phù hợp cho máy Mini Kim Loại
** Lâu lâu mới có được một bộ đầy đủ từ A-Z. Cái này khỏi cần chế cháo gì nữa.
_ 









*THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT* 
- Phi 25 mm , Bước 5 mm
- Hành trình tối đa : BỘ 1 : 200 mm , BỘ 2: 350 mm

-----------------------------------------------
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *O92.4O5.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

----------


## Mechanic

- " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
-* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : O92.4O5.2529 - TPHCM*
- _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

-----------------------------------------------

*COMBO SERVO TEKNIC SST-1500 USA* _
- Hàng sưu tầm , tính để dành xài nhưng cuối nằm nhiều việc nên em ra bán.
- Tính trạng đẹp và hoạt động hoàn hảo. 
- Motor Tor 0.7 Nm 
- KẾT NỐI VÀ SỬ DỤNG TỐT VỚI MACH 3 BẰNG STEP/DIR
_ 








*THÔNG SỐ DRIVER*



*THÔNG SỐ MOTOR* 



*GIÁ:* 
*
- 1 BỘ ( Servo + Driver ) : 2.000.000 đ
- 3 BỘ ( Combo XYZ ) : 4.500.000 đ
*
-----------------------------------------------
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *O92.4O5.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

----------


## cnclaivung

0.7Nm thì làm mini ngon nhỉ,

----------


## Tuanlm

Cái này sao ko đăng sớm. Hic

----------


## Mechanic

> Cái này sao ko đăng sớm. Hic


Hêhhee. Nho vay bac moi co nhieu cai de nghien cuu chu

----------


## Mechanic

*Hôm trước có anh nào gọi hỏi mình về tốc độ với Tor của động cơ này, thì có thể tham khảo cái này.*

----------


## Mechanic

*RAY BẠC CON LĂN HÃNG UNION TOOLS ( JAPAN ) ( DÒNG G9A / DÀI 400 MM / HÀNH TRÌNH 300 MM )* 
_* Tình trạng như mới, dòng này đường kính bạc lớn, chịu tại trọng cao. Union Tools chuyên sản xuất dòng ray bạc con lăn. Datasheet : tại đây_















*Giá: 1.500.000 đ / cặp*
-----------------------------------------------

Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *Liên hệ chữ ký - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

*( Còn tiếp phía dưới )*

----------


## Mechanic

Kéo lên để bán hết hàng tết.

----------


## Mechanic

Bắt đầu bán hàng lại bình thường từ ngày hôm nay 15/2/2015 nhé. Mong mọi người ủng hộ.

----------


## Mechanic

*COMBO XY NSK HÀNH TRÌNH 270x370*
_
* Tình trạng hoạt động hoàn hảo, rất nhẹ nhàng êm ái. Đã kiểm tra và vô mỡ bò đầy đủ.
** Dòng này lâu lâu mới có được vài bộ như thế này cho anh em khỏi mắc công chế cháo.
*** Toàn thân full nhôm. Trục X (Ray 20, Vitme 1504,), Trục Y ( Ray 15, Vitme 1504)_ 












_Giá: 9.000.000 đ / Bộ_-----------------------------------------------

Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *O92.4O5.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

*( Còn tiếp phía dưới )*

----------


## Mechanic

*ỐNG KÍNH CAMERA CÔNG NGHIỆP*
_
* Do ham hố thấy đẹp nên vác về, mà phải công nhận em nó đẹp mê hồn.
** Các bác nào có chơi máy ảnh hoặc cái gì đó liên quan thì đem vế chế cháo.
*** Hàng này đủ cáp, nên các bác nào mò được dây tín hiệu thì xem như là xài luôn nhé._ 










_Giá: 1.111.000 /Bộ 
( Chỉ bán một em lấy hên, còn lại để sưu tầm )_-----------------------------------------------

Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *O92.4O5.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

*( Còn tiếp phía dưới )*

----------


## CKD

Cái có gắn C-MOUNT ADAPTER là con gì vậy cụ?

----------


## Mechanic

Hàng tiếp tục có lại. Những ai có nhu cầu mua hàng thì vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp mình (092.405.2529) trước khi thanh toán. Xin chân thành cám ơn.





[/QUOTE]

----------


## Mechanical

*COMBO SERVO TEKNIC SST-1500 USA*  Đã về thêm được mốt bộ, anh em nào cần thì liên hệ nhé

----------


## Mechanical

> Cái có gắn C-MOUNT ADAPTER là con gì vậy cụ?


Cũng len giống cái kia nhưng kéo dài thêm một chút. _(Mình là Mechanic nhưng do nick kia không post bài được nên dùng tạm nick này )_

----------


## Mechanical

" NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
-* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : O92.4O5.2529 - TPHCM*
- _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

-----------------------------------------------

*COMBO SERVO MITSU J2S 750W* _
- Hàng sưu tầm , tính để dành xài nhưng kiếm được bộ công suất lớn hơn nên bán.
- Do hay ham hố nên cứ mua về để đó mà chưa dùng tới. Tính trạng đẹp và hoạt động hoàn hảo. Mua từ lúc đang còn nằm trên máy nên yên tâm về chất lượng. 
- Bác nào âm mưu làm con máy nho nhỏ thì phù hợp với em nó. 
- DÂY CABLE + DÂY MOTOR ĐẦY ĐỦ, HÀNG THEO MÁY KHÔNG PHẢI HÀN.
_ 








*GIÁ:* 
*
- 3 BỘ ( Combo XYZ ) : 24.000.000 đ ( không xé lẻ )
*
-----------------------------------------------
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *O92.4O5.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

----------


## Mechanic

- " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
-* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : O92.4O5.2529 - TPHCM*
- _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

-----------------------------------------------

*VITME PHI 25 BƯỚC 5*_
- Hàng tháo combo XY Japan. Đẹp long lanh.
- Đầy đủ gối và Bearing + Mặt bích bắt Servo
- Không rung lắc hay rơ. Phù hợp cho máy Mini Kim Loại
** Lâu lâu mới có được một bộ đầy đủ từ A-Z. Cái này khỏi cần chế cháo gì nữa.
_ 









*THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT* 
- Phi 25 mm , Bước 5 mm
- Hành trình tối đa : BỘ 1 : 200 mm , BỘ 2: 350 mm

*GIÁ:* 
* - BỘ 1 : 1.750.000 đ
- BỘ 2 : 2.500.000 đ
- COMBO (1+2) : 3.500.000 Đ
*
-----------------------------------------------
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *O92.4O5.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

----------


## Mechanic

> - " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
> -* Vui lòng liên hệ để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - *Số điện thoại : 092.405.2529 - TPHCM*
> - _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._
> 
> -------------------------------*POWER SUPPLY 5V - 150 Ampe*
> - Thấy ham mua về chật nhà !!!
> - Không rành về điện, chỉ biết thấy nguồn công nghiệp tháo máy mà nặng nặng bự bự là cá nhân cho là ngon ( ~ 9-10kg gì đó ). Được cái là MADE IN USA nên không lo lắng .
> - Tình trạng đã test ok chỉ việc về xài.
> - Nguồn công nghiệp, Ampe lớn nên bác nào cần việc dùng ampe cao thì hợp lý
> ...


Còn một em duy nhất, giảm giá mạnh 500.000 nhé

----------


## Mechanic

Chào toàn thể AE,

Hiện tại diễn đàn đã cho phép cập nhật bài mới không giới hạn thời gian, do vậy tất cả sản phẩm mình sẽ update ở trang đầu để anh em tiện theo dõi.

Xin cảm ơn

----------


## Mechanic

*ĐẦU CẮT MINI ER11* _
- Mua tàng trữ lâu quá không dùng tới nên quyết định cho ra đi gom lúa cứu đói mùa nóng. Mấy em này là hàng tháo máy công nghiệp, thân dài, có sẳn part gắn đầu cắt nên việc chế cháo dể dàng.
- Xài collect ER11 ( gá dao max 6 mm ) rất dể mua ở Tạ Quyên mà giá lại phải chăng. Anh em nào cần làm một con mini để bàn thì em nó phù hợp luôn nhé. 
- Truyền động dây đai dể kiếm. 
- Bạc đan KOYO USHIO - GU-1.  Quay tay êm ái luôn nhé  _  









*GIÁ:* *
- 1 Em : 800.000 đ
- 4 Em : 2.500.000 đ* 
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *O92.4O5.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

*2. VITME THK ( PHI 25 BƯỚC 5/ DÀI: 720mm/ HÀNH TRÌNH: 450mm) - PHÙ HỢP CÁC MÁY PHAY KIM LOẠI* 









*GIÁ:* 
- Đã qua sử dụng (tình trạng còn đẹp): *1.650.000 đ*
- Hàng mới 100% (có trầy xướt do bảo quản không tốt): *2.050.000 đ*
_** Hành trình : Hành trình tối đa_

----------


## phuongmd

Bác chụp hình 2 đầu cho xem với

----------


## Mechanic

> Bác chụp hình 2 đầu cho xem với


Chào anh,

Tấm hình đầu tiên mình có chụp 2 đầu nhưng chắc không chú ý ( vì nó là dạng như bt ) nên chụp không kỹ. Định về chụp lại nhưng có khách đã lấy 2 cây luôn. Nên để có hàng mình sẽ chụp kỹ hơn nhé.

----------


## Mechanic

* PRECISION DISPENSING MACHINE ( MÁY BƠM KEO )*_
- Đi mua đồ thì thấy có mấy con bơm keo này đẹp quá , ứng dụng tốt cho bơm mỡ hàn, keo màu .... Chuyên dùng cho các Robot bơm keo ( có thể dùng bằng tay )_ - Tình trạng và ngoại hình hoạt đông hoàn hảo. Mình đã test tất cả ok rồi.












*GIÁ:* *
- Ban Seok : 700.000 đ
- MUSASHI : 1.000.000 đ* 
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *O92.4O5.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* COMBO THK RAY CON LĂN 35 * _
- Hàng này khủng quá , mua về chưa biết là gì nên anh em nào có nhu cầu trước thì alo nhé. 2 Bộ này thì chắc lâu lâu mới có thôi hehe.
- Nguyên bộ hàng THK ráp hoàn chỉnh, không cần phải cân chỉnh gì lại nữa. 
- Thông tin cơ bản:
  * Chiều dài: 1300 mm
  * Rộng 250 mm ( Gần như là khoản cách 2 ray, rất cứng vững ) - Cơ cấu ép ray luôn nha bà con.
.  * Cao 130 mm
  * Nặng : ~ 250kg ( Toàn thân bằng gang đúc )
- Ray THK 30 ( Con trượt dài 6 lỗ ốc ), Vitme 25 bước 20.
_












*GIÁ:* *
ĐÃ BÁN* 
_(Mọi người thông cảm alo giúp mình, dạo gần đây, khách hàng có nhiều lựa chọn hoặc là tham gia trả giá cho vui, nên có nhiều AE trả cái giá nghe giật mình luôn hehe  Nên mình không up giá nữa, AE nào thật sự quan tâm thì liên hệ)_

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *O92.4O5.2529 - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* MUSASHI SIGMAX V7 ( MÁY BƠM BƠM KEO SIÊU CHÍNH XÁC)*
- Tiếp tục là dòng SIGMA X/ V7 gần như khủng nhất trong series bơm keo của Musashi cũng như thế giới. Con này Config tùm lum, còn có khả năng kết nối với máy tính và điều chỉnh chính xác hơn dòng MX5000L nhé. 
- Thấy mấy A/e bắt đầu cần dòng có khả năng kết nối với máy CNC cho một số việc thì dòng này không chê vào đâu được rồi.












MỘT SỐ VD VỀ CHỨC NĂNG CỦA MÁY NÀY KHI KẾT HỢP VỚI MÁY CNC









*GIÁ:* 
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *CHỮ KÝ - TPHCM*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

Hiện tại vẫn chưa cần đối được các bộ XY con lăn. Mình sẽ thông báo sớm khi có kết quả.

----------


## Mechanic

- " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
-* Vui lòng liên hệ (thông tin tại phần chữ ký) để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - 
- _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

********************************** 

* HANDY PULSER* _
- Đep và hoạt động tốt như hình_

----------


## Mechanic

> - " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
> -* Vui lòng liên hệ (thông tin tại phần chữ ký) để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - 
> - _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._
> 
> ********************************** 
> 
> * HANDY PLUSE* _
> - Đep và hoạt động tốt như hình_


Bộ này điều khiển 4 trục. 4 chế độ xung nha anh em.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác cho xin giá của cái này :HANDY PLUSE.
 thanks

----------


## Mechanic

- " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
-* Vui lòng liên hệ (thông tin tại phần chữ ký) để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - 
- _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

********************************** 
*LÒ XO*







*GIÁ:* *
2.222.000 đ * 
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỆ TẠI CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

> - " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
> -* Vui lòng liên hệ (thông tin tại phần chữ ký) để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - 
> - _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._
> 
> ********************************** 
> *LÒ XO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Updated lại thônh tin nhé.

----------


## Mechanic

> - " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
> -* Vui lòng liên hệ (thông tin tại phần chữ ký) để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - 
> - _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._
> 
> ********************************** 
> 
> * HANDY PULSER* _
> - Đep và hoạt động tốt như hình_


Mới về thêm được một bộ nữa, giá 1.650.000 đ nhé

----------


## Mechanic

- " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
-* Vui lòng liên hệ (thông tin tại phần chữ ký) để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - 
- _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._

********************************** 
*NGUỒN KHỦNG COSEL (JAPAN ) 5V-300A*







*GIÁ:* *
950.000đ * 
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỆ TẠI CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

Đạ về thêm một số em nữa




> - " NHÀ ĐÃ HOÀN CÔNG " NÊN KHÔNG NHẬN ĐẶT GẠCH. ƯU TIÊN CHO NGƯỜI THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC.
> -* Vui lòng liên hệ (thông tin tại phần chữ ký) để kiểm tra tình trạng hàng hoá ( còn hoặc đã bán ) trước khi thực hiện thanh toán.* - 
> - _ Đôi khi do tính chất công việc, mình không thường xuyên lên diển đàn, nếu cần thông tin gấp mọi người có thể gọi hoặc nhắn tin trực tiếp cho mình ( thay vì comment hoặc gửi tin nhắn diển đàn ) mình sẽ trả lời ngay._
> 
> ********************************** 
> *NGUỒN KHỦNG COSEL (JAPAN ) 5V-300A*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Mechanic

Công tác kiếm cơm hằng ngày xem như tạm ổn, dành thời gian dọn cái tủ để kiếm đồ mới về. Tiếp tục cho ra đi vài thứ sau 

 * [HẾT HÀNG] DÀN EKI MINI BẰNG THÉP* 









GIÁ : 150.000 đ / cặp 
ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## zentic

E gom het nha. Mai e alo bac 0908908982 quyen

----------


## saudau

Mình lấy 2 cặp đầu tiên bên phải nha bạn. loai có lổ bắt ốc đầu đó. đã sms cho bác.

----------

hminhtq

----------


## Mechanic

Lâu ngày lên thăm lại Topic ngày xưa, bụi bặm quá rồi

----------


## Langthangtrennhangian

> *ĐẦU CẮT MINI ER11* _
> - Mua tàng trữ lâu quá không dùng tới nên quyết định cho ra đi gom lúa cứu đói mùa nóng. Mấy em này là hàng tháo máy công nghiệp, thân dài, có sẳn part gắn đầu cắt nên việc chế cháo dể dàng.
> - Xài collect ER11 ( gá dao max 6 mm ) rất dể mua ở Tạ Quyên mà giá lại phải chăng. Anh em nào cần làm một con mini để bàn thì em nó phù hợp luôn nhé. 
> - Truyền động dây đai dể kiếm. 
> - Bạc đan KOYO USHIO - GU-1.  Quay tay êm ái luôn nhé  _  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cái đầu cắt này lỗ trục có chạy xuyên suốt ko bác. Bác fix giá cho mình 1c ra HN nhé. Thanks!

----------


## Mechanic

Tình hình là chuẩn bị giải tán một số thứ sưu tầm, để đem mấy thứ khác về  :Smile: )

----------


## Mechanic

*BẢN LỀ TOCHIGIYA ( JAPAN )* _
- Thây đẹp quá mà lại hàng mới 100% nên mua một đống. Bây giờ tủ chật quá nên chia lại cho mọi người.
- Hàng mới 100%, có giãm chấn thủy lực cực êm. Dành cho đồ nặng thì khỏi chê. 
- BAO NẶNG - BAO CHẮC - BAO XÀI HEHE _  









*GIÁ:* *
- 1 Em : 150.000 đ
- 2 Em : 250.000 đ* 
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* Một đống dây : ĐỘNG LỰC (Germany), ENCODER, CẶP XOÁN (HITACHI )*_
- Dây động lực 4 sợi ( 18 AWG ), có bọc giáp chống nhiễu. Dây chuẩn chạy Servo 1.2kw .Made In Gremany
- Dây ENCODER 8 sợi ( 22 AWG ), có bọc giáp chống nhiễu. Made In Gremany
_  



















*GIÁ:* *
- 50.000 đ / Mét (Dài nhất 5m )
- Không kèm đầu Jack* 
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

Một đống dây : ĐỘNG LỰC (Germany), ENCODER, CẶP XOÁN (HITACHI ) sẽ update sau

----------


## Luyến

Dây động lực và dây enc là loại dây mấy mét vậy anh, giá cả như thế nào ?

----------


## hung1706

Anh đo kích thước cặp eke có cái đế phía trên giúp em nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Duccdt06

dây enc 6 lõi phải ko bác, nếu 6 lõi e lấy 4 sợi , mỗi sợi dài 8m, dây động lực 4 lõi cũng lấy 4 sợi 8m, inbox e cái giá luôn

----------


## thaibinhcnc

Để ý mớ dây. Mớ ke của bác.

----------


## Lam Dung

> *BẢN LỀ TOCHIGIYA ( JAPAN )* _
> - Thây đẹp quá mà lại hàng mới 100% nên mua một đống. Bây giờ tủ chật quá nên chia lại cho mọi người.
> - Hàng mới 100%, có giãm chấn thủy lực cực êm. Dành cho đồ nặng thì khỏi chê. 
> - BAO NẶNG - BAO CHẮC - BAO XÀI HEHE _  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dien thoai cho bác hỏi mua 8 bô này mà không thấy bắt máy. Có gì inbox cho em thông tin nhé. Mai e ghé cty lấy, kiếm bác vất vả quá !!!

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## Mechanic

Xin lỗi các anh em, bữa từ lúc đăng bài xong làm rớt cái điện thoại tắt chuông làm không liên lạc với ai được. Những ai liên lạc mua hàng thì giờ có thể liên hệ lại với mình.

Tối nay rãnh sẽ update thêm một số cái linh tinh cho rộng rãi chỗ đem linh tinh khác về hehe.

Cảm ơn

----------


## Mechanic

> * Một đống dây : ĐỘNG LỰC (Germany), ENCODER, CẶP XOÁN (HITACHI )*_
> - Dây động lực 4 sợi ( 18 AWG ), có bọc giáp chống nhiễu. Dây chuẩn chạy Servo 1.2kw .Made In Gremany
> - Dây ENCODER 8 sợi ( 22 AWG ), có bọc giáp chống nhiễu. Made In Gremany
> _  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Đã update phần dây .

----------


## Luyến

> Dây động lực và dây enc là loại dây mấy mét vậy anh, giá cả như thế nào ?


??????????

----------


## Mechanic

> ??????????


- Dây động lực 4 sợi ( 18 AWG ), có bọc giáp chống nhiễu. Dây chuẩn chạy Servo 1.2kw .Made In Gremany
- Dây ENCODER 8 sợi ( 22 AWG ), có bọc giáp chống nhiễu. Made In Gremany

* 2 loại này dài nhất 5m

----------

Luyến

----------


## Mechanic

* [HẾT HÀNG] - ĐỒNG HỒ ĐO FUKE 8842A*_
- Ham hố mua về mà chẳng khi nào dùng đến nên cho ra đi.
- Hàng còn rất len keng do luôn nằm tủ.
- HÀNG BÁN KHÔNG BAO GỒM DÂY NGUỒN VÀ DÂY ĐO.
_  













ĐÃ BÁN

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* [HẾT HÀNG] BỘ BÀN XOAY THK* _
- Kích thước mặt bích đường kính 120 mm
- Kích thước phủ bì: 160 mm x 160 mm x 80mm
- Len ken xà ben hehe. Không rơ rạo, hoạt động êm ái.
_  

















ĐÃ BÁN

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## phuongmd

Gạch Fluke mà gọi 3 lần ko nghe

----------


## thuhanoi

Chẳng thây giá bán ở đâu

----------


## legiao

Khung c mini còn kg bác,bác cho sđt chỉ mà canh me điện mấy ngày chả được

----------


## Lam Dung

> Khung c mini còn kg bác,bác cho sđt chỉ mà canh me điện mấy ngày chả được


Từ bữa đến giờ  cũng chỉ liên lạc đc với bác Mechanic đúng 1 lần rồi bác bảo để kiểm tra xong đến hôm nay cũng không liên lạc đc với bác ấy.Em cũng pó tay luôn

----------


## itanium7000

Em thấy bác chủ bán hàng sao sao đó, việc phản hồi hay là confirm rất chậm. Em SMS hỏi giá cái Fluke thì phải hơn một ngày sau bác mới trả lời là bác bán rồi. Đề nghị lần sau bác mà bán thì cần nhanh chóng và rõ ràng hơn.

----------


## Mechanic

> Khung c mini còn kg bác,bác cho sđt chỉ mà canh me điện mấy ngày chả được





> Từ bữa đến giờ  cũng chỉ liên lạc đc với bác Mechanic đúng 1 lần rồi bác bảo để kiểm tra xong đến hôm nay cũng không liên lạc đc với bác ấy.Em cũng pó tay luôn


2 anh thông cảm, bữa giờ lu bu công việc quá nên quên mất tiêu. Thấy số đt gọi nhỡ mà không biết ai nên mình không gọi lại. Bộ khung C mini thì vẫn còn nhé.

----------


## Mechanic

* BỘ VẶN VÍT HIOS CL-2000 JAPAN* _
- Bộ mở vít HIOS CL-2000 kèm bộ điều khiển.
- Cấp nguồn 24 Vol, xài đầu vặn vít có "lỗ tai". Mua khoảng 20k/1 đầu
- Có đầu vặn chỉnh lực siết mạnh nhẹ, chống làm hư vít.
- Hàng sưu tầm nên hoạt động hoàn hảo, không có dây kết nối. A/e nào mua mình sẽ hướng dẫn làm dây nối.
_  













 GIÁ 
400.000 đ / BỘ

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* KẸP GÁ NHANH MISUMI MC04-1* _
- Chuyên dành để kẹp gá phôi thao tác nhanh. Khỏi lo vặn ốc vít mất thời gian.
- Hàng MISUMI (JAPAN) đang bán trên web http://uk.misumi-ec.com/vona2/detail...suCode=MC04-S1
- Tình trạng thì mới 100%, nhiều quá nên mình bán bớt.
_  









THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT



 GIÁ 
50.000 đ / cái
** Mua 10 cái tặng 1 cái
** Mua 20 cái tặng 4 cái


*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* [ĐÃ BÁN] BƠM MỠ BÒ TỰ ĐỘNG LUBE EGM-10T-4* _
- Dùng cho hệ thống bơm mỡ bò tự động cho thanh trượt, vítme v.v. Duy trì được độ bền cho thiết bị.
- Hàng LUBE (JAPAN) http://www.lube-global.com/english/product48_140.html
- Hoạt động hoàn hảo, điện 24 Vol, Chỉ cần thêm bình mỡ là dùng ngay.
_  











BÌNH MỠ BÒ 



THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT



 GIÁ 
 ĐÃ BÁN


*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------

dungtb

----------


## ducduy9104

Vừa lấy của bác chủ mấy cái gá kẹp, theo cảm nhận thì rất chất nhé, nặng chịch, cứng ngắt luôn. Hôm bữa đi hội chợ METALEX 2016 thấy có một công ty bán hàng này của Ấn Độ, hỏi ra thì giá gần 200k/ cái, lè lưỡi té xỉu. Bác nào làm mạch in thì hốt gấp đi nhé, rất tiện dụng.

----------

Mechanic

----------


## legiao

Đả chuyển tiền lấy 2 cục vai H

----------

Mechanic

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em đặt hai cái bơm mỡ nhé. Cho em stk. Sáng mai em ck. Tks

----------

Mechanic

----------


## thaibinhcnc

cái bơm mỡ dung sao bác. đăng ký 1 em.

----------


## Mechanic

* CHÂN ĐẾ ĐO KIỂM MITUTOYO 215-151* _
- Dùng để đo kiểm nhanh và so mẫu bằng đồng hồ so ( Không kèm đồng hồ ).
- Mặt đế bằng đá Granite.
- Sử dụng tốt, có một lỗi nhỏ là bề mặt có 1 chỗ bị cấn hạt nhưng không ảnh hưởng nhiều đến thông số đo. ( xem hình cuối )
_  













 GIÁ 
 800.000 đ
** KHÔNG KÈM ĐỒNG HỒ SO


*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

> cái bơm mỡ dung sao bác. đăng ký 1 em.


Đây anh !

----------

thaibinhcnc

----------


## Lam Dung

> Đây anh !


Bơm mỡ còn không bác ? Để em một cái nhé.

----------


## Mechanic

"Cố nhân " cũng phải ưu sầu đây !!

----------


## inhainha

> "Cố nhân " cũng phải ưu sầu đây !!


Quá đẹp! Inbox cho cái giá đi bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Hưng, cái ray nó kẹp lại sao ? nó trượt tì lên hả ?

quá ngon luôn.

----------


## Mechanic

* KẸP NHANH THUỶ LỰC* _

- Rất tiện lợi cho các anh em làm hàng Series ( số lượng nhiều ). Đáp ứng tháo gá nhanh bằng 1 thao tác duy nhất.
- Hàng Japan, chất lượng tuyệt hảo.
- Dùng Khí nén hay dầu Thuỷ lực đều đc.
_  






















 GIÁ 
 150.000 đ



*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Totdo

Cho thêm vài tấm hình bên dưới, đường dầu in out của bộ kẹp nhanh thủy lực bác chủ ơi
Thank

----------


## Mechanic

> Cho thêm vài tấm hình bên dưới, đường dầu in out của bộ kẹp nhanh thủy lực bác chủ ơi
> Thank


Cách sử dụng đây anh .

----------


## Totdo

Cho xem cái nơi mà dầu hoặc hơi vào đi anh
Có phải ở đây

----------


## Mechanic

> "Cố nhân " cũng phải ưu sầu đây !!


@Anh Namcnc : bộ này nó trượt tỳ đè lên bình thường, không có kẹp bắt giữ gì hết. Bộ này khá nặng không phù hợp cho DIY lắm.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Mechanic

> Cho xem cái nơi mà dầu hoặc hơi vào đi anh
> Có phải ở đây


Lỗ đó là đường vào để đè cái lò xo bên trong xuống cho mình tháo phôi ra. Đường IN ở phí dưới, hỗ trợ đẩy lò xo lên.

----------


## Mechanic

> * [ĐÃ BÁN] BƠM MỠ BÒ TỰ ĐỘNG LUBE EGM-10T-4* _
> - Dùng cho hệ thống bơm mỡ bò tự động cho thanh trượt, vítme v.v. Duy trì được độ bền cho thiết bị.
> - Hàng LUBE (JAPAN) http://www.lube-global.com/english/product48_140.html
> - Hoạt động hoàn hảo, điện 24 Vol, Chỉ cần thêm bình mỡ là dùng ngay.
> _  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hết hàng, những anh em nào liên hệ mà chưa mua đc mình sẽ báo khi có hàng lại. Thanks

----------


## Mechanic

> * KẸP GÁ NHANH MISUMI MC04-1* _
> - Chuyên dành để kẹp gá phôi thao tác nhanh. Khỏi lo vặn ốc vít mất thời gian.
> - Hàng MISUMI (JAPAN) đang bán trên web http://uk.misumi-ec.com/vona2/detail...suCode=MC04-S1
> - Tình trạng thì mới 100%, nhiều quá nên mình bán bớt.
> _  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Đã bay hơn 100 bộ nên tạm hết hàng. Anh em nào dặn mình sẽ ưu tiên. Thanks

----------


## Mechanical

* RAID TẢN NHIỆT SIEMENS*_
- Chuyên dùng nhu cần tản nhiệt làm mát các thiết bị.
- Lúc trước mua để dành xài cho mấy con Spindle có làm mát, nhưng có phương án khác nên cho ra đi.
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Hàng Germany, tản nhiệt cực ngon. Size 600 x 150 x 60 ( mm )
_  







 GIÁ 
1.200.000 đ / cái
** Mua 2 cái : *GIẢM 400.000 đ*


*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* ĐẦU CẮT THAY DAO NHANH NT JAPAN* _
- Đầu cắt thay dao nhanh NT TOOL Japan định âm mưu làm dự án nhưng nay cuối năm công việc nhiều nên phải chia tay.
- Hàng mình sưu tầm nên phải nói cực ngon và cực êm.
- Có sẳn 4 lỗ ốc và mặt lắp ghép phay phẳng kèm định vị nên rất dể cho việc DIY.
- Thay dao tháo lắp cực nhanh và chính xác.
- Truyền động dây đai.

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Kích thước thân ( tương đối ): 160 x 120 x 110 (mm)
- Kích thước phủ bì ( tương đối ): 290 x 120 x 110 (mm)
- Collect NT HDP12
- Cán TOOL NT KH24E
_  






















 GIÁ 
4.000.000 đ 

THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC 23:59 PM - 16/11/2016  GIẢM 500.000 đ 

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------

ppgas

----------


## Lam Dung

> * ĐẦU CẮT THAY DAO NHANH NT JAPAN* _
> - Đầu cắt thay dao nhanh NT TOOL Japan định âm mưu làm dự án nhưng nay cuối năm công việc nhiều nên phải chia tay.
> - Hàng mình sưu tầm nên phải nói cực ngon và cực êm.
> - Có sẳn 4 lỗ ốc và mặt lắp ghép phay phẳng kèm định vị nên rất dể cho việc DIY.
> - Thay dao tháo lắp cực nhanh và chính xác.
> - Truyền động dây đai.
> 
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Kích thước thân ( tương đối ): 160 x 120 x 110 (mm)
> ...


Bác có hướng dẩn cách xài ko ? Em lấy bộ này nha bác !!! nhìn ngon quá

----------


## Mechanic

> * ĐẦU CẮT THAY DAO NHANH NT JAPAN* _
> - Đầu cắt thay dao nhanh NT TOOL Japan định âm mưu làm dự án nhưng nay cuối năm công việc nhiều nên phải chia tay.
> - Hàng mình sưu tầm nên phải nói cực ngon và cực êm.
> - Có sẳn 4 lỗ ốc và mặt lắp ghép phay phẳng kèm định vị nên rất dể cho việc DIY.
> - Thay dao tháo lắp cực nhanh và chính xác.
> - Truyền động dây đai.
> 
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Kích thước thân ( tương đối ): 160 x 120 x 110 (mm)
> ...


Đã ra đi nhanh chóng.

----------


## Mechanical

> * ĐẦU CẮT THAY DAO NHANH NT JAPAN* _
> - Đầu cắt thay dao nhanh NT TOOL Japan định âm mưu làm dự án nhưng nay cuối năm công việc nhiều nên phải chia tay.
> - Hàng mình sưu tầm nên phải nói cực ngon và cực êm.
> - Có sẳn 4 lỗ ốc và mặt lắp ghép phay phẳng kèm định vị nên rất dể cho việc DIY.
> - Thay dao tháo lắp cực nhanh và chính xác.
> - Truyền động dây đai.
> 
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Kích thước thân ( tương đối ): 160 x 120 x 110 (mm)
> ...



Đã ra đi nhanh chóng.

----------


## Mechanic

* SPINDLE SHIN-OH 3.7 KW * _
- Trước khi đến tay mình em nó là hàng NEW 100%. Về nhà nằm tủ nên vẫn New 100% hehe.
- Sản xuất năm 2010, quay cực êm
- Những Spindle này thì khỏi phải giới thiệu nhiều rồi. Anh em nào đang âm mưu làm con máy "gặm sắt" thì mau đưa em nó về nhà. Cuối năm phải dọn dẹp để năm sau đưa đồ mới về .

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Collect ER20.
- Tốc độ 17.400 RPM - 3.7kw
_  











 GIÁ 
14.000.000 đ 

THANH TOÁN TRƯỚC 23:59 PM - 24/11/2016  GIẢM 1.000.000 đ 

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* DÂY ĐỘNG LỰC (Germany), ENCODER, CẶP XOÁN (HITACHI )*
_
- Dây động lực 4 sợi ( 18 AWG ), có bọc giáp chống nhiễu. Dây chuẩn chạy Servo 1.2kw .Made In Gremany
- Dây ENCODER 8 sợi ( 22 AWG ), có bọc giáp chống nhiễu. Made In Gremany
_ 


















*GIÁ:* *
- 50.000 đ / Mét (Dài nhất 5m )
- Không kèm đầu Jack*  [/CENTER]

----------


## Mechanic

*BẢN LỀ TOCHIGIYA ( JAPAN )* _
- Thây đẹp quá mà lại hàng mới 100% nên mua một đống. Bây giờ tủ chật quá nên chia lại cho mọi người.
- Hàng mới 100%, có giãm chấn thủy lực cực êm. Dành cho đồ nặng thì khỏi chê. _  









*GIÁ:* *
- 1 Em : 150.000 đ
- 2 Em : 250.000 đ*

----------


## Mechanic

*ĐẦU CẮT MINI ER11* _
- Mua tàng trữ lâu quá không dùng tới nên quyết định cho ra đi gom lúa cứu đói mùa nóng. Mấy em này là hàng tháo máy công nghiệp, thân dài, có sẳn part gắn đầu cắt nên việc chế cháo dể dàng.
- Xài collect ER11 ( gá dao max 6 mm ) rất dể mua ở Tạ Quyên mà giá lại phải chăng. Anh em nào cần làm một con mini để bàn thì em nó phù hợp luôn nhé. 
- Truyền động dây đai dể kiếm. 
- Bạc đan KOYO USHIO - GU-1.  Quay tay êm ái luôn nhé  _  [CENTER]









*GIÁ:* *
- 1 Em : 800.000 đ
- 4 Em : 2.500.000 đ* 
---------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Mechanic

*COMBO SERVO TEKNIC SST-1500 USA* _
- Hàng sưu tầm , tính để dành xài nhưng cuối nằm nhiều việc nên em ra bán.
- Tính trạng đẹp và hoạt động hoàn hảo. 
- Motor Tor 0.7 Nm 
- KẾT NỐI VÀ SỬ DỤNG TỐT VỚI MACH 3 BẰNG STEP/DIR
_ 








*THÔNG SỐ DRIVER*



*THÔNG SỐ MOTOR* 



*GIÁ:* 
*- 1 BỘ ( Servo + Driver ) : 2.000.000 đ
- 3 BỘ ( Combo XYZ ) : 4.500.000 đ*

----------


## Mechanic

* PRECISION DISPENSING MACHINE ( MÁY BƠM KEO )*
_
- Đi mua đồ thì thấy có mấy con bơm keo này đẹp quá , ứng dụng tốt cho bơm mỡ hàn, keo màu .... Chuyên dùng cho các Robot bơm keo ( có thể dùng bằng tay )
- Tình trạng và ngoại hình hoạt đông hoàn hảo. Mình đã test tất cả ok rồi.
- Tiếp tục là dòng SIGMA X/ V7 gần như khủng nhất trong series bơm keo của Musashi cũng như thế giới. Con này Config tùm lum, còn có khả năng kết nối với máy tính và điều chỉnh chính xác hơn dòng MX5000L nhé. 
- Thấy mấy A/e bắt đầu cần dòng có khả năng kết nối với máy CNC cho một số việc thì dòng này không chê vào đâu được rồi. _ 
MỘT SỐ VD VỀ CHỨC NĂNG CỦA MÁY NÀY KHI KẾT HỢP VỚI MÁY CNC





























*GIÁ:* *
- Ban Seok : 700.000 đ
- MUSASHI : 1.000.000 đ
- SIGMAX V7 ( MÁY BƠM BƠM KEO SIÊU CHÍNH XÁC) : 2.500.000 đ *

----------


## Mechanic

*VITME PHI 25 BƯỚC 5*
_- Hàng tháo combo XY Japan. Đẹp long lanh.
- Đầy đủ gối và Bearing + Mặt bích bắt Servo
- Không rung lắc hay rơ. Phù hợp cho máy Mini Kim Loại
** Lâu lâu mới có được một bộ đầy đủ từ A-Z. Cái này khỏi cần chế cháo gì nữa. _ 








*THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT* 
- Phi 25 mm , Bước 5 mm
- Hành trình tối đa : BỘ 1 : 200 mm , BỘ 2: 350 mm

*GIÁ:* 
* - BỘ 1 : 1.750.000 đ
- BỘ 2 : 2.500.000 đ
- COMBO (1+2) : 3.500.000 Đ*

----------


## hieunguyenkham

bộ 1 nhãn hiệu gì vậy cụ? Nếu NSK, THK thì em tạm gach bộ 1 nha.

----------


## Ga con

Vết mài rãnh bi như này e hay gặp ở Hiwin, Taiwan, không biết phải không a.

Thanks.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Theo hình thì visme đó là của THK mã BLK đó mấy anh.

----------

Ga con

----------


## thuyetnq

> *BẢN LỀ TOCHIGIYA ( JAPAN )* _
> - Thây đẹp quá mà lại hàng mới 100% nên mua một đống. Bây giờ tủ chật quá nên chia lại cho mọi người.
> - Hàng mới 100%, có giãm chấn thủy lực cực êm. Dành cho đồ nặng thì khỏi chê. _  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GIÁ:* *
> - 1 Em : 150.000 đ
> - 2 Em : 250.000 đ*


 Bản lề nầy còn không anh?

----------


## tranphong248

> * DÂY ĐỘNG LỰC (Germany), ENCODER, CẶP XOÁN (HITACHI )*
> _
> - Dây động lực 4 sợi ( 18 AWG ), có bọc giáp chống nhiễu. Dây chuẩn chạy Servo 1.2kw .Made In Gremany
> - Dây ENCODER 8 sợi ( 22 AWG ), có bọc giáp chống nhiễu. Made In Gremany
> _ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dây động lực 4 lõi. (18AWG), dây này có xài cho spin được khong bác oi

----------


## Mechanic

*COMMBO XY MINI 70 X 70* 
_- Thích hợp cho ai có nhu cầu làm 1 con máy mini để bàn. Toàn thân bằng thép
- Hàng lựa chọn kỹ để sử dụng nên còn rất mới và không rơ.
- Ray con lăn nên chịu tải tốt.Có ốc định vị ray.
- Vitme 14 bước 8. Có sẳn mặt bích lớn để bắt Motor
- Có sẳn mặt đế bằng gang nên việc thêm trục Z tương đối dể chịu
_ 










*THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT* 

- Toàn thân bằng gang
- Hành trình tối đa : 70 x 70 ( mm )
- Kích thườc phủ bì ( 1 trục )  : 130 x 185 x 85 ( mm )
- Trọng lượng  : ~ 40 kg

*GIÁ:* 
* BỘ 1 : 2.500.000 đ* 
* Tất cả trong hình là 01 bộ.

----------


## Mechanic

> Dây động lực 4 lõi. (18AWG), dây này có xài cho spin được khong bác oi


Tầm 3.7kw thì ok anh. Cao hơn mình chưa test

----------


## Mechanic

> Dây động lực 4 lõi. (18AWG), dây này có xài cho spin được khong bác oi


Tầm 3.7kw thì ok anh. Cao hơn mình chưa test

----------

tranphong248

----------


## Mechanic

*BỘ KHUNG C FRAME MINI JAPAN - GANG ĐÚC* 





















*GIÁ* 
*1.000.000 đ / bộ*

----------


## Mechanic

* CAMERA SOI MẠCH* _
- Chuyên dùng để các bác soi mạch hay hàn mạch điện tử nhỏ thông qua màn hình.
- Cần soi thêm rõ hơn thì gắn thêm cái kính hiển vi nữa là khỏi chê. Mình hay dùng soi mấy chi tiết linh tinh rất ổn.
- Chip Sony nên chất lượng màu tuyệt đối.
- Kết nối trực tiếp LCD bằng cổng Video và nguồn 12 vol. Gắn điện là xài. 
- Đô phân giải rất cao HD. Phù hợp cho các màn hình từ 19 in trở xuống là không có hiện tượng bể hình nhé. _  













 GIÁ: 
 395.000 đ  
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------

nhatson

----------


## phuongmd

Gạch camera nhé.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em gạch 1 cái camera nha anh, chiều em ghé lấy ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

bán cho tui 1 cái nha ..

Hưng chiều ghé qua lấy cho anh thêm 1 cái anh gửi tiền lại nha , thế là có cái thứ mài dao hehehe.

----------


## Lam Dung

Lấy cho em 2 cái nha bác. E chuyển tiền bác giữ giúp em, T7 e ghé qua lấy. Đừng bán phần của em đấy

----------


## trongnghia091

0917228777 nếu còn thì nt cho mình lấy 1 cái nha

----------


## Mechanic

Chào mọi người,

Do có nhiều anh em quan tâm đến mấy cái Camera mình bán nên nhận được nhiều cuộc gọi và nhắn tin. Do số lượng tương đối nhiều nên có thể xảy ra trường hợp thiếu hụt hàng để cung cấp cho tất cả.

Nên mình sẽ giao dịch theo thứ tự ưu tiên như sau để đảm bảo tính công bằng: 
1. Những anh em đã chuyển khoản để thanh toán.
2. Những anh em mình có quen biết và những người đã từng giao dịch uy tín.
3. Những anh em chưa từng giao dịch và đặt hàng qua tin nhắn.

Xin cảm ơn.

----------


## Mechanic

Chào mọi người,

Do nhà mình mới có việc gia đình đột xuất nên : 
- Các đơn hàng mình hẹn gửi ngoài TPHCM, sẽ bị chậm 2-3 ngày so với lịch hẹn từ trước.
- Các đơn hàng những A/e tại TPHCM, mình sẽ chủ động liên hệ để báo thời gian và địa điểm nhận hàng cụ thể.
- Trong thời gian này, để thuận tiện việc liên lạc, mọi  người vui lòng liên hệ bằng tin nhắn. 

Mong nhận được sự thông cảm.

----------

tiinicat

----------


## Mechanic

Cuối năm cứ lu bu hết cái này đến việc nọ. Gặp cái này riết cũng ko thấy ham.

----------


## trongnghia091

máy gì vậy em

----------


## Lam Dung

> * CAMERA SOI MẠCH* _
> - Chuyên dùng để các bác soi mạch hay hàn mạch điện tử nhỏ thông qua màn hình.
> - Cần soi thêm rõ hơn thì gắn thêm cái kính hiển vi nữa là khỏi chê. Mình hay dùng soi mấy chi tiết linh tinh rất ổn.
> - Chip Sony nên chất lượng màu tuyệt đối.
> - Kết nối trực tiếp LCD bằng cổng Video và nguồn 12 vol. Gắn điện là xài. 
> - Đô phân giải rất cao HD. Phù hợp cho các màn hình từ 19 in trở xuống là không có hiện tượng bể hình nhé. _  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bác lấy cho em thêm 1 cái Camera 16mm nữa nhé. Tối em ghé qua lấy.

----------


## sunvn123

Bác cho xin cái địa chỉ e qua mua mấy thứ.
SMS ko thấy bác reply

----------


## inhainha

> Đính kèm 28341


Hình như máy có bệ đá, bác hỏi giúp giá hoặc chỉ mình ra chỗ đó me cái bệ đá nhé bác. Thanks

----------


## Mechanical

* SPINDLE SHIN-OH 3.7 KW * _
- Trước khi đến tay mình em nó là hàng NEW 100%. Về nhà nằm tủ nên vẫn New 100% hehe.
- Sản xuất năm 2010, quay cực êm
- Những Spindle này thì khỏi phải giới thiệu nhiều rồi. Anh em nào đang âm mưu làm con máy "gặm sắt" thì mau đưa em nó về nhà. Cuối năm phải dọn dẹp để năm sau đưa đồ mới về .

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Collect ER20.
- Tốc độ 17.400 RPM - 3.7kw
_  











 GIÁ 
14.000.000 đ 

THANH TOÁN TRƯƠC 11:59AM 18/12/2016  GIẢM 4.000.000 đ 

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------

ppgas

----------


## thuhanoi

> * SPINDLE SHIN-OH 3.7 KW * _
> - Trước khi đến tay mình em nó là hàng NEW 100%. Về nhà nằm tủ nên vẫn New 100% hehe.
> - Sản xuất năm 2010, quay cực êm
> - Những Spindle này thì khỏi phải giới thiệu nhiều rồi. Anh em nào đang âm mưu làm con máy "gặm sắt" thì mau đưa em nó về nhà. Cuối năm phải dọn dẹp để năm sau đưa đồ mới về .
> 
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Collect ER20.
> - Tốc độ 17.400 RPM - 3.7kw
> _  
> ...


mình đăng ký em này nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## thuhanoi

Hì, con này 2,2KW mình tưởng 3.7KW chứ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## winstarvn

> Hì, con này 2,2KW mình tưởng 3.7KW chứ


thấy tem để 3k7 kìa bác

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Con này spindle 2.2-3.7kw anh thuhanoi , khi lên đủ 18000rpm nó đạt đỉnh 3.7kw full tải đó anh, mấy em japan là công suất thực đó  , anh găm dao 16mm vào phay thì biết hehehe. 

Con này chủ thớt bán lổ vốn nặng luôn rồi , ngày trước trúng đấu giá 14tr , sau đó sắm đầy đủ collet , ông này ổng ham thôi , cứ thấy đồ ngon là phê ra  , giờ chắc chật tủ nên lôi ra bán đó . Em này khỏi phải nghĩ ngợi , 1 từ là cực ngon , đáng giá , thậm chí giá trị thực của nó ngon hơn cái giá 14tr giảm 4 tr rất nhiều .

Ai cần 1 cái spindle ăn kim loại kiếm ra tiền lâu dài cho sản xuất thì hốt khỏi nghĩ ngợi , chứ mua em china cùng công suất cùi bắp thì cũng hết cha nó 7 tr hơn , con tốt tốt đồ gỗ thì hơn 11tr , còn 3.7kw kim loại china thì khỏi nhìn cái giá luôn , mà 3.7kw china cũng cố lắm bằng em 2.2kw japan à .

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## inhainha

Con này hình như ngày trước do nhân vật danh trấn giang hồ Hoàng Ruko đem ra đấu giá đây mà. Ông Nam CNC bị ông nào đó chửi quá xá  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Con này spindle 2.2-3.7kw anh thuhanoi , khi lên đủ 18000rpm nó đạt đỉnh 3.7kw full tải đó anh, mấy em japan là công suất thực đó  , anh găm dao 16mm vào phay thì biết hehehe. 
> 
> Con này chủ thớt bán lổ vốn nặng luôn rồi , ngày trước trúng đấu giá 14tr , sau đó sắm đầy đủ collet , ông này ổng ham thôi , cứ thấy đồ ngon là phê ra  , giờ chắc chật tủ nên lôi ra bán đó . Em này khỏi phải nghĩ ngợi , 1 từ là cực ngon , đáng giá , thậm chí giá trị thực của nó ngon hơn cái giá 14tr giảm 4 tr rất nhiều .
> 
> Ai cần 1 cái spindle ăn kim loại kiếm ra tiền lâu dài cho sản xuất thì hốt khỏi nghĩ ngợi , chứ mua em china cùng công suất cùi bắp thì cũng hết cha nó 7 tr hơn , con tốt tốt đồ gỗ thì hơn 11tr , còn 3.7kw kim loại china thì khỏi nhìn cái giá luôn , mà 3.7kw china cũng cố lắm bằng em 2.2kw japan à .


Hi, chừng đó là đủ rồi, được ER25 thì ngon nhỉ, ER20 gá dao max 13 thôi. Mà bác Nam biết mình lăn tăn cái gì không -  :Big Grin:  em nó bị ai đó lột ra rồi, nếu bác Nam thì OK chứ ai đó thì mình không an tâm lắm .
Ủa có vụ đấu giá này à, sao mình không nhớ chi hết trơn vậy, chỉ nhớ vụ ông Nam đấu con sino (giống giống con này 5tr đó). Mà ông mê chan níc bộ collet + chi chi đó đâu bỏ vô cho đủ bộ đi nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## itanium7000

Nguồn gốc con Spindle đây này:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/50...XY-IKO-Dau-gia

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nguồn gốc con Spindle đây này:
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/50...XY-IKO-Dau-gia


Hi nhớ rồi, hồi đó cũng chưa cần lắm nên bỏ cuộc ngay từ đầu nên xếp sâu vào ngăn xếp - kích hoạt mới nhớ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Đừng lo anh , mấy con này rất dễ tháo ráp thay thế bạc đạn , nhưng làm xong còn quay êm và runout chuẩn là ok.

em nhớ cái clip test là lên đủ 18000rpm , không rung , bò sàn và có đo runout lại <0.01mm  ( hãng nó ghi <0.02mm ). Mấy em này khỏi lo , nó có banh xác sau chục năm , anh muốn xài nữa hú em , em tìm cho đủ bạc đạn gửi ra cho anh thay , sau đó xài tiếp , mỡ bò lấy mỡ bò germany cao tốc màu trắng tráng vào quay tẹt ga như bạc zin luôn.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Mechanic

@Anh Thuhanoi :

Bộ collect mình mua đặt mua đủ là nguyên bộ YCC13 mới bên Japan vì lúc đầu tưởng nó là YCC. Cuối cùng thì xài ko đc vì nó là ER. Lúc đó thích quá nên muốn sắm cho đủ đồ chơi, giá 10tr mình bán đi như nhiều a/e biết là đã lỗ 1 khoảng rồi, giờ kèm thêm 1 bộ YCC13 nữa thì lỗ nặng lắm. ( giá mua 1 bộ collect cao hơn hẳn giá mình đấu giá con này ) nên chắc ko kèm cho anh được.

Vế tình trạng con này thì mua về đến giờ vẫn nằm đó, chẳng khi nào mình xài tới. Chỉ đôi khi test biến tần cho nó quay quay vui mắt rồi lại cất lên thôi.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> @Anh Thuhanoi :
> 
> Bộ collect mình mua đặt mua đủ là nguyên bộ YCC13 mới bên Japan vì lúc đầu tưởng nó là YCC. Cuối cùng thì xài ko đc vì nó là ER. Lúc đó thích quá nên muốn sắm cho đủ đồ chơi, giá 10tr mình bán đi như nhiều a/e biết là đã lỗ 1 khoảng rồi, giờ kèm thêm 1 bộ YCC13 nữa thì lỗ nặng lắm. ( giá mua 1 bộ collect cao hơn hẳn giá mình đấu giá con này ) nên chắc ko kèm cho anh được.
> 
> Vế tình trạng con này thì mua về đến giờ vẫn nằm đó, chẳng khi nào mình xài tới. Chỉ đôi khi test biến tần cho nó quay quay vui mắt rồi lại cất lên thôi.


Í đâu bảo cụ biếu đâu, mình hoàn lại tiền cho cụ chứ, nhưng mà không đúng loại thì ..... đâu có lấy dùng được  :Big Grin: 
bác gửi sớm cho mình nhé, đang nóng  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

Chúc mừng bác thuhanoi! 
Mechanic là người cực kỳ kỹ tính khi chọn đồ nên chắc chắn là hắn đang rất cần $ để làm đại sự nên mới cho em này lên đường. Em cũng mua của hắn vài món và rất yên tâm khi mang về nhà (cất  :Smile: )

Bữa trước đọc tin này lúc 1gio sáng nhưng kiềm chế được nên giờ ngẩn ngơ...
Nếu lên cho bộ khung C thì bác nhớ cập nhật nhé. Em đang mần con QTC  BT30 có tư vấn của chú Namcnc nên hy vọng ổn.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## garynguyen

Cái giá đẹp cho món hàng đẹp!!! Bác Huề không thích chơi thì lại cho ở đợ nhà em

----------


## hoahong102

cho bác nào đang tìm collet ycc có thể có ích
http://one-jp.com/search/lots/ycc/translate/1/6
theo mình nếu là ycc 13 thì mua 1 cái collet 12 rồi mua một cán dao er 11 xịn(phi ngoài 12) cùng bộ collet er11 là dễ nhất

----------


## phuongmd

> Nguồn gốc con Spindle đây này:
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/50...XY-IKO-Dau-gia


Nguồn gốc 2 con spindle từ đây cụ. 
Em vồ trượt nhóe
http://webdien.com/d/showthread.php?t=76738

----------

itanium7000, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nguồn gốc 2 con spindle từ đây cụ. 
> Em vồ trượt nhóe
> http://webdien.com/d/showthread.php?t=76738


Chu choa cụ P lùng dữ ha  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Đã nhận hàng  và đang test


@ NamCC :  :Big Grin:  Hỏi chuyên gia tý: Sao nó kêu bi dữ, 5 phút phía đầu khá nóng - khoảng 60 độ. Bác khám từ xa thử có cần làm gì không. Thank you

----------


## Nam CNC

60 độ là bình thường mà anh , thiết bị công nghiệp 70 vẫn ổn định , do anh tháo quạt gió nên nó cũng giảm bớt giải nhiệt rồi .

Việc bi kêu dữ em chưa đánh giá được vì âm thanh qua clip em không quen , em này dùng ER 20 nên bạc đầu của nó là 1 cặp bằng nhau nên việc lắp ghép cũng dễ , à anh xem nó kêu phía đầu hay phía đuôi ? 

em đánh giá nó vẫn bình thường vì chạy không kêu to , không bò sàn , độ runout nhỏ thì bạc đạn ok. Anh cứ cho nó làm việc đi đừng lo , mấy con spindle này kiểu gì cũng sống già với thời gian hết, em giúp anh kĩ thuật phá banh ra ráp lại vẫn ok.

Con này có con tán phía đầu , có khía , nên quay nhanh tạo ra tiếng gió rít khá lớn đó anh.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## phuongmd

Cụ Huề. 
99% khẳng định với cụ con này bị no mỡ bôi trơn nên nóng ổ bi. 
Em xài con này rồi nên hiểu nó, vì nó cao tốc nên khi bơm mỡ nhiều sẽ làm tăng ma sát nhớt và sinh nhiệt. Nếu ổ bi khô mà sinh nhiệt thì ổ bi đó có vấn đề, tuy nhiên con này mới nên không có chuyện hỏng xác suất như vậy được. Tốt nhất cụ mở nó ra lau bớt mỡ, chỉ cần xoa 1 lớp mỏng là ok rồi. 
Loại mỡ tra bi có thể xài của SKF nhưng hãng bán cả hộp khoảng 2tr 1 ký ko bán lẻ. 
Còn em xài loại này 200k 1 týp. 

Nhắc lại các cụ càng cao tốc thì càng chú ý bôi trơn nhưng phải đúng liều. Đừng có nhè 2 cái tí của nó mà bơm no sẽ hỏng bi đấy.

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## Lam Dung

Chạy 5min mà cùng 1 tần số mà ko có tải coi chừng banh sát em nó đấy bác.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, chạy không tải thì ảnh hưởng sao hả bác?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Chạy 5min mà cùng 1 tần số mà ko có tải coi chừng banh sát em nó đấy bác.


Ủa, nó hư sao bác, nói 5 phút nhưng thực chất khoảng 3 ph thôi. Mình nghĩ chỉ những motor làm mát bằng nước mà không nước mới dể hỏng chứ. Máy bơm nước chạy không tải gây nóng phớt chà bằng sứ gây hỏng bơm thôi chứ. Không tải tại 300Hz / 200V là 8,55A (thong số hiển thị trên biến tần).

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

> Ủa, chạy không tải thì ảnh hưởng sao hả bác?


bắt làm việc mà không cho ăn thì đói chết chứ sao, nó sx ra để ăn gỗ hay kim loại mà, tui cũng hiểu vậy  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, GOHOME, thuhanoi

----------


## Ga con

Thông số dòng không tải quá cao rồi anh, chạy kiểu này nóng lắm. Con này không tải cỡ 3A trở xuống thôi.

Anh monitor dòng theo từng tốc độ, vẽ lại biểu đồ tốc độ-dòng điện, xem đến khi nào dòng nó trở nên bất thường. Nếu ở tốc độ nào đó dòng nó cứ nhảy (bình thường - tăng- bình thường trở lại...) thì nguyên nhân chính do dư mỡ.

Mấy cụ cứ dọa chứ em thấy mỡ nhét vào nhiều với mấy con kết cấu không có chỗ thoát mới lo. Như con này bơm mỡ vào chạy 1 lúc nó dạt ra văng đi gần hết, chỉ còn dính lại tý thôi. Mấy con có đệm che gần kín ổ bi, bơm mỡ dư mới tèo.

Tiếng kêu như trong clip là khá to rồi anh, nhưng chưa biết đo ở khoảng cách ra sao. Không biết so sao, anh so với con spindle TQ mới chạy rodai xem, nếu to hơn nhiều thì phải kiểm tra lại. À mà cái cánh quạt nó giúp cân bằng nhé anh, tháo cánh ra chắc chắn nó rung hơn còn cánh, nhưng có cánh chạy 300Hz nó kêu khiếp quá.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Em cũng nghĩ là chạy không tải mà tới >8A là quá cao cho con 3.7kW

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em cũng nghĩ là chạy không tải mà tới >8A là quá cao cho con 3.7kW


Dưới 250Hz chỉ khoảng 3A - đến 300Hz thì mới vọt lên đó

----------


## phuongmd

Cụ Huề so sánh với video ngày trước xem

----------


## Diyodira

> Đã nhận hàng  và đang test
> 
> 
> @ NamCC :  Hỏi chuyên gia tý: Sao nó kêu bi dữ, 5 phút phía đầu khá nóng - khoảng 60 độ. Bác khám từ xa thử có cần làm gì không. Thank you


nhân đây cho tui hỏi chút là, A.H mua con sopin này có hỏi kỹ các thứ từ bác chủ chưa, hay mua theo cảm tính vì mấy cái còm kia, tui thấy mấy người không phải bán hàng mà cứ vào nói luyên thuyên này kia hay cứ giàn cấn là không hài lòng rồi, vì hàng nó qua tay mỗi người mỗi khác, tùy theo uy tín của mỗi người, và tùy theo thời điểm mà người đó bán nữa.

thanks

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Rất cám ơn tất cả nhé, không phải mình phàn nàn điều gì đâu, chỉ nhân tiện hỏi mấy bác có kinh qua em này cho mình biết những điều như trên có bình thường hay không, có nên bảo dưỡng lại hay không. Cái Spindle này mình mua của Mechanic hoàn toàn đúng với lịch sử của nó, mình biết và vừa lòng (chỉ không vừa lòng chỗ bác ấy bán hàng mà thời gian gần đây bác ấy vấp phải). Tuy nhiên do tính cầu toàn và sùng bái bọn tư bản (mình khoái cái kỹ lưỡng, đúng kỹ thuật của bọn nó) nên có chút lăn tăn hỏi vậy thôi, và quan trọng là nó sẽ phải bền bỉ với thời gian. Thôi tranh thủ bác Mechanic đi vắng quậy topic bác ấy chút xíu để bác ấy bán hàng  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mechanic

* ĐIỀU KHIỂN SPINDLE CAO TỐC NAKANISHI E3000 VÀ NAKANISHI E2530 * _
- 2 Em chuyên điều khiển Spindle cao tốc của NAKANISHI, tính để dành kiếm động cơ nhưng đến giờ thì tủ nhiều đồ quá rồi.
- Hàng new 100% , sạch sẽ , tươi trẻ.
- 2 Con nhưng chỉ có 1 Jack Motor nên mình sẽ bán riêng cho a/e nào có nhu cầu.

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- NAKANISHI E3000 CONTROLER
- NAKANISHI E2530 CONTROLER
_  









 GIÁ 
ĐÃ BÁN

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## thuhanoi

> * ĐIỀU KHIỂN SPINDLE CAO TỐC NAKANISHI E3000 VÀ NAKANISHI E2530 * _
> - 2 Em chuyên điều khiển Spindle cao tốc của NAKANISHI, tính để dành kiếm động cơ nhưng đến giờ thì tủ nhiều đồ quá rồi.
> - Hàng new 100% , sạch sẽ , tươi trẻ.
> - 2 Con nhưng chỉ có 1 Jack Motor nên mình sẽ bán riêng cho a/e nào có nhu cầu.
> 
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - NAKANISHI E3000 CONTROLER
> - NAKANISHI E2530 CONTROLER
> _  
> ...


Mình mua cả 2 luôn nhé

----------


## Mechanic

* MÁY KHOAN VÀ TARO TỰ ĐỘNG TAKEDA JAPAN * _
- Em nó mới rớt " Công - Tơ - Nơ "  từ Japan về, Máy còn rất đẹp vệ sinh chút là sạch sẽ.
- Dòng này Khoan và taro tự động. Xác rất nặng dành cho anh em nào thích cơ bắp làm nghề. Dòng khoan bàn thì không bao giờ sánh đc nhé.
- 3 đầu thay dao nhanh. 
- Còn đầy đủ Motor kéo và Motor tự động.
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT

_  





 GIÁ 


*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## thuhanoi

Đã nhận hàng, hàng đóng gói chuyên nghiệp. Thank

----------


## truongkiet

> * MÁY KHOAN VÀ TARO TỰ ĐỘNG TAKEDA JAPAN * _
> - Em nó mới rớt " Công - Tơ - Nơ "  từ Japan về, Máy còn rất đẹp vệ sinh chút là sạch sẽ.
> - Dòng này Khoan và taro tự động. Xác rất nặng dành cho anh em nào thích cơ bắp làm nghề. Dòng khoan bàn thì không bao giờ sánh đc nhé.
> - 3 đầu thay dao nhanh. 
> - Còn đầy đủ Motor kéo và Motor tự động.
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> 
> _  
> 
> ...


cho xin giá vào inbox

----------


## Mechanic

> Đã nhận hàng, hàng đóng gói chuyên nghiệp. Thank


Thanks anh. Bữa giờ cuối năm nên lo nhiều việc nên quên mất gửi vận đơn cho anh. Nhưng a đã báo lại thì thấy ok rồi.

Hiện tại cuối năm, lu bu công việc nên có thể mình gửi sót hàng cho một số A/e. Những anh em nào đã thanh toán nhưng vẫn chưa nhận được hàng thì liên hệ lại với mình. Do một số A/e đã nhận hàng nhưng không thấy báo lại nên mình chủ quan là tất cả đều nhận đủ.

Xin cảm ơn.

----------


## Mechanic

Nhà có mấy nàng tiên  :Wink: .  Đúng trục Z mẫu mực, Tiên là phải sạch sẽ ....

----------


## hung1706

kaka cho em koy kỹ con sờ pín nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mechanic

[QUOTE=hung1706;101791]kaka cho em koy kỹ con sờ pín 
Để em nó tắm đã rồi soi cho kỹ

----------

hung1706, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

quá đẹp , mang máng đâu hành trình 110-130mm phải không ông ? bước ren bao nhiêu ? thấy cái clip kẹp phi 62 là vừa khớp cái lô spindle germany của ông với tui có đó. Khonng biết có cái giá tình thương mến thương không hen.

----------

saudau

----------


## Lam Dung

> Nhà có mấy nàng tiên .  Đúng trục Z mẫu mực, Tiên là phải sạch sẽ ....


Như đã trao đỗi nha bác. Tiền thưởng e dồn cho bác đấy !!!

----------


## Mechanic

Sáng giờ anh em nào gọi mà mình kông nghe máy được vỉ đang họp thì để lại tn nhé, nhờ người chụp vội vài tấm hình cho anh em tham khảo.

----------


## Mechanic

> quá đẹp , mang máng đâu hành trình 110-130mm phải không ông ? bước ren bao nhiêu ? thấy cái clip kẹp phi 62 là vừa khớp cái lô spindle germany của ông với tui có đó. Khonng biết có cái giá tình thương mến thương không hen.


Ý anh Nam là loại này phải không ?

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

đẹp tuyệt vời.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Em này giá bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ?

----------


## Himd

đep quá  giá rẻ mua về ngắm

----------


## Tuancoi

Trông cứ như iron man

----------


## Mechanic

> Như đã trao đỗi nha bác. Tiền thưởng e dồn cho bác đấy !!!


Ok có để rồi. Mai ghé qua a lấy đi, hwa tất niên không về kịp.

----------


## legiao

Mua khăn lau mỏm kg kịp luôn ô ơi cuối năm chơi ác thế

----------


## Mechanic

> Sáng giờ anh em nào gọi mà mình kông nghe máy được vỉ đang họp thì để lại tn nhé, nhờ người chụp vội vài tấm hình cho anh em tham khảo.


Còn 1 bộ cuối cùng ko kèm đầu hút bụi

----------


## GOHOME

Gạch luôn, mai em ghé. .

----------


## Mechanic

Đầu năm công việc lu bu nên có một số hàng mình đã gửi đi mấy ngày trước. A/e nào chưa nhận đc hàng thì l/hệ mình hỗ trợ nhé.

Vận đơn của a Hoahong , mình gửi hỏa tốc 48h. Anh chưa nhận đc thì báo mình.

----------


## hoahong102

hic vừa mới thấy kerry gọi, 48 giờ gì thành 6 ngày, may mà có bác phuơngmd chỉ chỗ ông ngọc sứt chia cho ít mơ chứ ko máy đắp chiếu thì chết

----------


## Lam Dung

> Như có nói từ trước, mình có đem về một số dòng Grease (mỡ bò) cao cấp thương hiệu TIMKEN USA ( Cái này hàng USA chứ không phải CHINA đóng USA nhé. http://www.timken.com ).Cái này công ty mình nhập về nên đảm bảo hàng nhập chính hãng, không phải loại trôi nổi kém chất lượng trên thị trường. 
> 
> _Trước giờ đại đa số mọi người sử dụng chung một loại Grease cho tất cả các mục đích nên chưa khai thác được hết các ưu điểm của thiết bị_. Do đó mình đem về 3 loại (được sử dụng theo đúng khuyến cáo của nhà sản xuất ). Ae có thể không mua sản phẩm này, nhưng lưu ý khi chọn mua Grease nên chọn mua đúng sản phẩm theo đền nghị của nhà sản xuất để sử dụng và bảo vệ thiết bị tốt hơn
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> - TIMKEN *PREMIUM ALL PURPOSE* ( nâu vàng ) : _ Dành cho mục đích bôi trơn chung._
> 
> - TIMKEN *PREMIUM BALL BEARING PILLOW BLOCK & ELECTRIC MOTOR* (xanh da trời) : _Dành cho mục đích bội trơn bearing gối trong gối đỡ và các loại Bearing cho Motor. Theo khuyến cáo của nhà sản xuất, loại này có thể sử dụng cho tốc độ lên tới 10.000 rpm (vòng/phút)_
> ...


Còn hàng không bác ? Tối em ghé qua lấy 10 bộ cho vitme và 5 bộ cho Bearing nha.

----------


## Mechanic

Cái cho Ray trượt bên anh tạm hết hàng, chắc qua tuần là có nên có gì a báo lại sau.

----------


## hoang.design

Bộ combo màu đỏ đó nhìn quen quen, có phải chuyên cho board phải không bác, em ko lầm thì nó là bạc đạn khí, loại này vận tốc lên đến cả 100 000v/phut^^

----------


## Mechanic

* TOUCH LCD 10.1 IN + KEYPAD * _
- A/e nhắc lâu quá ko thấy hoạt động gì. Đành kiếm cái gì post lên cho anh em có cái mua hehe.
- Thấy đẹp và phù hợp với dự tính nhưng lu bu chẳng có thời gian nghiên cứu nên cho ra đi.
- Thấy In/out tùm lum, nhưng không rành về điện. Không dám chọt bậy nên không biết làm sao lên nguồn.
- Phím bấm thay đổi đc nhãn phù hợp với các Shortcut chạy máy. ( Hình 4 + 5 )
- Có sẳn miếng bắt ốc bằng inbox. 

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Màn hình cảm ứng 10.1 in
- Kích thước phủ bì : 500 x 250 x 150 (mm)
_  














 GIÁ   
1.800.000 
Do không rành nên không bao Test nhé

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

Lôi lên cho ae còn tìm đc hehe

----------


## Mechanical

Mod kiểm tra giúp mình lãi nick Mechanic liên tục bị kiểm duyệt khi post bài. Mặc dù mình rất tôn trọng nội quy diễn đàn. 
Thanks

----------


## truongkiet

có người nói do ăn ở sao đó nên  bị vậy đó

----------


## Mechanic

* RELAY SSR OMRON * _

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- 12v- 24v
- Dòng đóng ngắt 10 A - 20A
_  




 GIÁ   
10A : 150.000 đ
20A : 180.000 đ

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Mod kiểm tra giúp mình lãi nick Mechanic liên tục bị kiểm duyệt khi post bài. Mặc dù mình rất tôn trọng nội quy diễn đàn. 
> Thanks


có nghe admin nói là do lỗi bên trong code, admin đang tìm lỗi chỗ nào đó anh.

----------


## GORLAK

Bác chủ chỉ nên dùng link ảnh là photobucket hoặc flick, ko thì úp luôn ảnh lên dd, dùng link ảnh web khác bị chặn liền.

----------


## Gamo

Chắc là ông link ra ngoài nhiều quá nên bị chặn. Mình ko chặn thì lũ spam quấy nát cái diễn đàn này

----------


## Mechanic

Bao nhiêu xe cho đầy một rổ ... " đam mê " !

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Gamo

Ôi trời, kho nào đấy?

----------


## Thaihamy

Thay quen ko

----------


## kkbao

cho địa chỉ đi bác, lựa vài món xài ợ.
Thanks

----------


## dobinh1961

> Sáng giờ anh em nào gọi mà mình kông nghe máy được vỉ đang họp thì để lại tn nhé, nhờ người chụp vội vài tấm hình cho anh em tham khảo.


ngon quá nhỉ

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Hóng biến lớn đổ bộ 4room của cụ thớt. Má ơi thiên đường  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mechanic

* BƠM MỠ BÒ DÙNG ĐIỆN 24V* _

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Dùng điện 24v. Tình trạng hoạt động tốt.
_  






 GIÁ   
750.000 đ

* Thứ tự đánh dấu trên hình cho khách chọn, ai chọn mua số nào nhắn mình.

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* MŨI LẤY TÂM YMW*_
- Hàng lướt còn đẹp >95%.
- 2 Size 2.1 và 4.15 . Thân phi 8
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT

_  






 GIÁ   
Đồng giá: 55.000/ mủi


*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

Hnay mình đi ctác nên anh em nào gọi mình nghe máy được thì nhắn tin về mình tl lại nhé. Hàng hóa vẫn đóng hàng gửi bt  cho mọi người.
Hàng gửi hnay.

----------


## vuonganhvutb

Bác có con motor servo 12v encoder khoảng 200-500 xung không ạ. Or các bac biết ai ship chỉ em vs ạ. em đang cận gấp ạ,

----------


## Tuanlm

> Bác có con motor servo 12v encoder khoảng 200-500 xung không ạ. Or các bac biết ai ship chỉ em vs ạ. em đang cận gấp ạ,


Bác cần DC hay AC servo?

----------


## Mechanic

* DAO GURHING 3 ME*_
- Hàng lướt còn rất đẹp >95%.
- Hàng Gurhing châu âu nổi tiếng
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT

_  














 GIÁ   
Phi 4.5 3me: 60.000 đ / cây
Phi 7 3me: 110.000 đ / cây


*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------

maxx.side

----------


## terminaterx300

nắp mũi kim tiêm đâu ra nhiều thía ....................... đáng ngờ

----------


## Mechanic

* ĐỒNG HỒ SO MITUTOYO 513-405* _

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Bước đo 0.002 mm
- Hàng mới 100% , không phải 99%. 
- Không box, có đủ phụ kiện
_  



 GIÁ   
ĐÃ BÁN

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

> nắp mũi kim tiêm đâu ra nhiều thía ....................... đáng ngờ


Nhả kế bệnh viện cũng lợi lắm.

----------


## Mechanic

Kì này sẽ dọn kho thanh lý bớt 1 số đồ. Anh em xem có tận dụng đc gì khôngm

----------

katum573

----------


## Mechanic

Update thêm 1 chút:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Update thêm 1 chút:


Cái gì đẹp vậy cụ

----------


## hoangmanh

Cái này là panme đo lỗ rồi bác.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Mechanic

* ĐỒNG HỒ SO MITUTOYO 513-405 (2nd)* _

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Bước đo 0.002 mm
- Hàng đã qua sử dụng, còn mới . Hoạt động hoàn hảo
- Không box, có đủ phụ kiện
_  



 GIÁ   
ĐÃ BÁN 

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* RƠLE OMRON 220V* _

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Điện áp hoạt động 220v
- Hàng đã qua sử dụng, còn mới . Hoạt động hoàn hảo.
_  






 GIÁ   
95.000 đ/ cái 

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## carephone

> * CAMERA SOI MẠCH* _
> - Chuyên dùng để các bác soi mạch hay hàn mạch điện tử nhỏ thông qua màn hình.
> - Cần soi thêm rõ hơn thì gắn thêm cái kính hiển vi nữa là khỏi chê. Mình hay dùng soi mấy chi tiết linh tinh rất ổn.
> - Chip Sony nên chất lượng màu tuyệt đối.
> - Kết nối trực tiếp LCD bằng cổng Video và nguồn 12 vol. Gắn điện là xài. 
> - Đô phân giải rất cao HD. Phù hợp cho các màn hình từ 19 in trở xuống là không có hiện tượng bể hình nhé. _  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bác còn con camera mini này không để e một con

----------


## Mechanic

1 Cây DUY NHẤT - 1 giá DUY NHẤT - 1 ngày DUY NHẤT
Panme Mitutoyo : Đo 12-16 mm
Hàng đẹp như hình, bao test các kiểu.
**** Giá: ĐÃ BÁN (Ae đừng nên tham khảo giá mới)

----------


## Mechanic

> 1 Cây DUY NHẤT - 1 giá DUY NHẤT - 1 ngày DUY NHẤT
> Panme Mitutoyo : Đo 12-16 mm
> Hàng đẹp như hình, bao test các kiểu.
> **** Giá: ĐÃ BÁN (Ae đừng nên tham khảo giá mới)


Đã bán trong 2 nốt nhạc ạ !

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Đã bán trong 2 nốt nhạc ạ !


Vậy là mới có hát : Đồ Rê ./.

----------


## Mechanic

* RAY CON LĂN SIZE 35* _
Chỉ là giờ đang mê qua dòng khủng hơn mà thôi. 
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Chỉ để đây và không cần nói gì thêm. Hình ảnh nói lên tất cả 
- Bác nào âm mưa là H hay Grantry thì nhanh chân nhé ! 
_  








*GIÁ BÁN*
4.999.000 đ

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* BÀN T 500*700* _
Hôm nay tham gia tác chiến nhanh hiện trường. Hàng nó vẫn long lanh ạ. Vệ sinh xong chắc chắn còn ngon lành hơn nhiều.
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Kích thước 500 * 700 * 50
- Mặt bàn và mặt đế phẳng và rất đẹp.
- Dùng là Router 400*600 là đúng chuẩn.
_  







*GIÁ BÁN*
ĐÃ BÁN

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## CNC abc

> * BÀN T 500*700* _
> Hôm nay tham gia tác chiến nhanh hiện trường. Hàng nó vẫn long lanh ạ. Vệ sinh xong chắc chắn còn ngon lành hơn nhiều.
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Kích thước 500 * 700 * 50
> - Mặt bàn và mặt đế phẳng và rất đẹp.
> - Dùng là Router 400*600 là đúng chuẩn.
> _  
> 
> 
> ...


Nếu được giá 3.000.000đ thì em xin đặt gạch. Tks bác.

----------


## Mechanic

> Nếu được giá 3.000.000đ thì em xin đặt gạch. Tks bác.


Anh thông cảm, mình không nhận đặt gạch với lại giá đó mình cũng không bán được.

Bàn T này *ĐÃ BÁN*. Thanks mọi ngưởi đã quan tâm.


Thanks

----------


## Mechanic

* RAY THK SHS25*_
Dòng mới nhất và êm nhất của THK .
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Tổng dài 1100mm
_  







*GIÁ BÁN*
2.200.000 đ

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* CẶP VITME BI 25 BƯỚC 5 ( ht 320 và ht 200 )*_
 Hàng mới chưa qua sử dụng. Phù hợp làm bộ XY mini
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Cây dài : Tổng dài 500 mm , hành trình : ~ 320 mm
- Cây ngắn : Tổng dài 350 mm , hành trình : ~ 200 mm
_  











*GIÁ BÁN*
1.500.000 đ/ cặp ( Không xé lè)

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* RAY NSK H30*_
 Hàng cực kỳ cứng vững. Không rơ, trượt còn bót.
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- SIZE 30, Tổng dài : ~ 850 mm
_  





*GIÁ BÁN*
ĐÃ BÁN

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* RAY THK HSR25*_

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Tổng dài ~ 850mm
_  






*GIÁ BÁN*
1.900.000 đ

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Totdo

viên gạch trong hình size bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ


Minh O935417382

----------


## Mechanic

> viên gạch trong hình size bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ
> 
> 
> Minh O935417382



Gạch 30, con này dài 720 anh.

----------


## Mechanic

> * RAY THK SHS25*_
> Dòng mới nhất và êm nhất của THK .
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Tổng dài 1100mm
> _  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Khách hàng thay đổi thiết kế nên hôm bữa ae nào liên hệ mà ko mua đc thì liên hệ lại nhé

----------


## Mechanic

> * RAY THK HSR25*_
> 
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Tổng dài ~ 850mm
> _  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update lại cặp hsr

----------


## Mechanic

> * CẶP VITME BI 25 BƯỚC 5 ( ht 320 và ht 200 )*_
>  Hàng mới chưa qua sử dụng. Phù hợp làm bộ XY mini
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Cây dài : Tổng dài 500 mm , hành trình : ~ 320 mm
> - Cây ngắn : Tổng dài 350 mm , hành trình : ~ 200 mm
> _  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ae nào làm XY mini thì hốt nhanh nhé

----------


## BKH

> * CẶP VITME BI 25 BƯỚC 5 ( ht 320 và ht 200 )*_
>  Hàng mới chưa qua sử dụng. Phù hợp làm bộ XY mini
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Cây dài : Tổng dài 500 mm , hành trình : ~ 320 mm
> - Cây ngắn : Tổng dài 350 mm , hành trình : ~ 200 mm
> _  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bác cho e gạch cặp này như trao đổi nha. Tks bác

----------


## Mechanic

> * RAY CON LĂN SIZE 35* _
> Chỉ là giờ đang mê qua dòng khủng hơn mà thôi. 
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Chỉ để đây và không cần nói gì thêm. Hình ảnh nói lên tất cả 
> - Bác nào âm mưa là H hay Grantry thì nhanh chân nhé ! 
> _  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update cặp ray vẫn còn !

----------


## Mechanic

> * BƠM MỠ BÒ DÙNG ĐIỆN 24V* _
> 
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Dùng điện 24v. Tình trạng hoạt động tốt.
> _  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giá 750.000 còn 2 bộ
--------------

Chào mọi ngưởi, 

Hôm nay có vài ae mua hàng của mình, đã thanh toán gọi báo mình chưa nhận được hàng. Thì té ngữa mình quên gửi từ bữa giờ mà cứ nghỉ ae đã nhận được hàng mà không báo lại. Để tránh tình trạng bất cẩn này, ae vui lòng " nhắc nhở" mình gửi hàng khi đã thanh toán mà vẫn không nhận đc hàng.

Vài dòng trên thay lời xin lỗi gửi đến những ae gần xa tin tưởng nhưng do bất cẩn mà thiếu sót. Cũng như thông báo đến ai vẫn chưa nhận đc hàng thỉ liên hệ mình .

Cám ơn sự tin tưởng, mong tiếp tục ủng hộ.

----------


## Mechanic

> * RAY CON LĂN SIZE 35* _
> Chỉ là giờ đang mê qua dòng khủng hơn mà thôi. 
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Chỉ để đây và không cần nói gì thêm. Hình ảnh nói lên tất cả 
> - Bác nào âm mưa là H hay Grantry thì nhanh chân nhé ! 
> _  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hàng vận còn !!!

----------


## Mechanical

> * RAY CON LĂN SIZE 35* _
> Chỉ là giờ đang mê qua dòng khủng hơn mà thôi. 
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Chỉ để đây và không cần nói gì thêm. Hình ảnh nói lên tất cả 
> - Bác nào âm mưa là H hay Grantry thì nhanh chân nhé ! 
> _  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cặp ray vẫn còn

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Ý anh Nam là loại này phải không ?


Bác còn k, inbox giá nguyên kit lun

----------


## legiao

> * BÀN T 500*700* _
> Hôm nay tham gia tác chiến nhanh hiện trường. Hàng nó vẫn long lanh ạ. Vệ sinh xong chắc chắn còn ngon lành hơn nhiều.
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Kích thước 500 * 700 * 50
> - Mặt bàn và mặt đế phẳng và rất đẹp.
> - Dùng là Router 400*600 là đúng chuẩn.
> _  
> 
> 
> ...


Bác còn mặt bàn kích thướt như cái nầy kg bác

----------


## Mechanic

> Bác còn mặt bàn kích thướt như cái nầy kg bác


Chào anh, bữa giờ em lu bu công việc với topic dạo này bị trôi nhanh quá nên không thấy để theo dõi kịp thông tin. Bàn T bên em còn mấy cái nhưng để em cho xoạn ra rồi cập nhật lên .
*
VÀI HÔM NỮA SẼ CẬP NHẬT THÊM MỚ HÀNG MỚI, ANH EM NÀO ƯNG THÌ LIÊN HỆ TRỰC TIẾP NHÉ*

----------


## Mechanic

Photobucket thay đổi luật làm phát mất hết hình. Phải tốn một thời gian mới up lại đc.  Nay up tấm hình cho ae diễn đàn biết mình còn tồn tại !!

----------


## Mechanical

** Mod kiểm gia giúp mình nick Mechanic lâu rồi không post bài, nay post lại bị báo " chờ kiểm duyệt" . Thanks

----------


## Totdo

Ông mechanic và ông mechanical là 2 trong 1 à

----------


## hung1706

Mất hình do photobucket nó thu phí đó anh

----------


## Mechanic

> Ông mechanic và ông mechanical là 2 trong 1 à


Là một anh, do nick Mechanic hay bị kiểm duyệt bài nên tạo nick Mechanical up phụ.

----------


## Lam Dung

> Photobucket thay đổi luật làm phát mất hết hình. Phải tốn một thời gian mới up lại đc.  Nay up tấm hình cho ae diễn đàn biết mình còn tồn tại !!


Đầu cắt gì vậy bác? Đầu BT bao nhiêu mà thân nhỏ ngọn quá vậy. Cho thêm thông tin để e cb tiền bác ơi !!!

----------


## dungtb

Eto mini cụ còn không

----------


## Gamo

Ông bị kiểm duyệt là do hệ thống chống spam thấy ông post link bên ngoài nên nó tự động đưa vào diện nghi vấn thôi. Giờ photobucket thu phí thì ông post hình trực tiếp đi, post qua photobucket chi cho mệt rứa?

----------


## hoahong102

> Là một anh, do nick Mechanic hay bị kiểm duyệt bài nên tạo nick Mechanical up phụ.


:d có thù oán với ai ko mà bị kiểm duyệt, hôm nọ đăng 1 bài giớit hiệu powermill 2018 mà gửi hoài ko thấy hiện lên, hay cụng bị phốt giống bác rồi...nhớ ra là có kèm link ngoài  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mechanic

> Ông bị kiểm duyệt là do hệ thống chống spam thấy ông post link bên ngoài nên nó tự động đưa vào diện nghi vấn thôi. Giờ photobucket thu phí thì ông post hình trực tiếp đi, post qua photobucket chi cho mệt rứa?


Thật ra post ở đâu cũng vậy, nhưng đó giờ xài photobucket nó quen nên thao tác nhanh hơn.Với lại,  hình ành up lên 4rum đôi khi hay không xem được. Còn nick hay bị kiểm duyệt vì hay post link hình ảnh thì khó àh

----------


## Mechanic

> :d có thù oán với ai ko mà bị kiểm duyệt, hôm nọ đăng 1 bài giớit hiệu powermill 2018 mà gửi hoài ko thấy hiện lên, hay cụng bị phốt giống bác rồi...nhớ ra là có kèm link ngoài


Bán mấy cái đồ linh tinh thì thù oám với ai anh ơi. Ai gọi thì mình trả lời thôi

----------


## Mechanical

* BÀN MAP GANG MAP106 JAPAN*_

Hàng bên Nhật về, chưa qua sử dụng. Còn nguyên lớp keo chống rĩ
Mã sản phẩm: MAP106
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Kích thước 490 * 300 * 70 (mm)

_  







*GIÁ BÁN*
ĐÃ BÁN
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* KHỚP XOAY THỦY LỰC*_

Hàng Japan, anh nào yêu liên hệ mình cho vệ sinh lại nhé. Hàng bao đẹp ! ( không kèm bánh răng)
Mã sản phẩm: KXTL001
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- 

_  







*GIÁ BÁN*
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

Update thông tin đầu xoay !

----------


## Mechanical

Mod mới duyệt bài, anh em thấy thích hợp thì giúp mình dọn dẹp nhà hehe

----------


## Mechanic

Mình post thử cái xem nick đã ok chưa nhé Mod, cám ơn.

----------


## Mechanic

* BỘ GÁ GIA CÔNG NGANG VÀ ĐỨNG*_

Bộ đồ gá cho các anh em muốn gia công ngang hoặc khoan lổ đứng cho chính xác. Hơn nữa , 
Ae nào đang kiếm cặp chân cho con máy H thì quá tuyệt vời. Gang đúc nguyên khối, vuông góc càng không phải lo nhé. Năng chắc bao đầm...

Mã sản phẩm: MH1630
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Tình trạng : Hàng tháo máy chuyên gia công ngang, không cấn xướt. Hàng chuẩn 100% 
- Kích thước: 160 x 160 x 300 (mm)
_  









*GIÁ BÁN*
1.100.000 đ / Cái 
2.000.000 / cặp
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Mechanic

* COMBO NSK 20 Hành trình 300*_
2 Bộ Combo Vitme và Ray NSK. 
Mã sản phẩm: CNSK20HT30
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Tình trạng : Hoạt động tốt, không rơ . Bề ngoài Combo 1 đẹp hơn Combo 2.
- Vime NSK 20 - Bước 10 - C5Z - Hành trình: 320 (mm)
- Ray NSK 20 - Hành trình 380
_  

*COMBO 1*








*COMBO 2*






*GIÁ BÁN*
*1.250.000 đ*
Combo 1 = Combo 2
* Ai mua 2 combo thì có quà đặc biệt  :Big Grin: 
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Lam Dung

Em lấy bộ combo nha bác

----------


## Mechanic

> Em lấy bộ combo nha bác


Hnay a chưa về, mai ghé qua lấy nhém

----------


## Mechanical

> Em lấy bộ combo nha bác


Hnay a chưa về. Mai ghé qua lấy nhé

----------


## Mechanical

THAY DAO TỰ ĐỘNG BT30 - Ngày trước là ước ao của bao ngưởi, giờ bao người còn ao ước ...

----------


## CQV

> THAY DAO TỰ ĐỘNG BT30 - Ngày trước là ước ao của bao ngưởi, giờ bao người còn ao ước ...


thớt cho xin cái giá hoặc inbox e

----------


## Mechanical

Chuẩn bị thanh lý một mớ Vitme hàng tuyển cực đẹp Loại: 20, 25 Bước 4,5,6 Cấp chính xác UPZ, C1,C2 và C3 dài ngắn đủ kiểu. Để lôi ra chụp rồi post lên, AE nào có nhu cầu thì liên hệ mình trước để đặt hàng, Up lên sợ không giữ kịp.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Totdo

Đặt một cây dài nhất đầy đủ ngối áo, còn đẹp cho vào inbox giúp em

----------


## Hung rau

> THAY DAO TỰ ĐỘNG BT30 - Ngày trước là ước ao của bao ngưởi, giờ bao người còn ao ước ...


Xin cái giá nhé 0934065560 phone hoặc Zalo

----------


## Mechanic

Để theo kịp trào lưu và nắm bắt yêu cầu của khách hàng, mình đã tạo 1 kênh hỗ trợ trực tiếp nhanh chóng qua Zalo. Các ae nào cần thông tin thì chủ động liên hệ zalo cho nhanh nhé.

----------


## Mechanic

* BÀN T 800 x 600* _
 Hàng nó vẫn long lanh ạ. Vệ sinh xong chắc chắn còn ngon lành hơn nhiều.

MÃ SẢN PHẨM: TL8060

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Kích thước 800 * 600 * 70
- Mặt bàn và mặt đế phẳng và rất đẹp.
- Dùng là Router 500*700 là đúng chuẩn.
_  







*GIÁ BÁN*
ĐÃ BÁN

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

> * BÀN T 800 x 600* _
>  Hàng nó vẫn long lanh ạ. Vệ sinh xong chắc chắn còn ngon lành hơn nhiều.
> 
> MÃ SẢN PHẨM: TL8060
> 
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Kích thước 800 * 600 * 70
> - Mặt bàn và mặt đế phẳng và rất đẹp.
> - Dùng là Router 500*700 là đúng chuẩn.
> ...


Bàn T 800x600 đã bán .

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Cái bàn T này thấy quen quá anh ạ. Hình như hiện tại nó nằm sâu trong một con hẻm phải ko ợ.

----------


## Mechanic

Lộn rồi em, cái này nằm sâu và rất lâu trong nhà anh.

----------


## megauboy1988

Bên mình mới về 2 chục thanh ray 20 Dài 1490. 2 block mỗi ray. Hãng ABBA
Liên hệ chú Thủy sđt 0902099811 hoặc 097 1011752
Còn rất nhiều đồ, ray, trượt, lùa, nhôm định hình... cả nhà có thể đến kho ở 212 Nguyễn Lân (Trường Chinh rẽ vào) để tham khảo ạ!

----------


## phuong anh

> Bàn T 800x600 đã bán .


hỏng lên có 1 ngày, nhiều đồ cần hót hốt lẹ thiệt....

----------


## Mechanic

Sài Gòn không có con thứ 2 . Hàng mini chuẩn Công Nghiệp. Anh Em nào có máu lửa thỉ hú mình, máy chạy hàng mẫu trong nhà máy,  chạy hơn được hơn 100 giờ nay nó in 3D cho nhanh nên nhà máy nó thanh lý.

----------


## Nam CNC

ôi mẹ ơi.... dòng này có ATC không ? spindle quay được bao nhiêu vòng , tui dạo này hết thèm làm máy rồi , mua lẹ hơn chuẩn hơn hehehe nhất là mấy em ngon như vầy nè .

cho tui cái thông tin đầy đủ và cái giá luôn nha

----------


## cuongmay

Cụ cứ bình tĩnh vì chưa thấy đài dao nó đâu cả

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## hoahong102

nhìn ko thấy chỗ thay dao chắc là A + T + Tay, với cái bàn điều khiển kia chắc là control chuẩn rồi, riềng cotrol đã tốn khối....
bác mé cha nịc mật thư em phát

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cha giờ thấy máy tươm tướp còn hơn thấy gái  :Wink:

----------


## Mechanic

Máy này xài BT30, thay dao bán tự động. Tốc độ 8000 vòng/min. Máy đang hoạt động, do đang thương thảo giá cả nên mình không quay phim, chụp ảnh nhiều để tránh làm ảnh hưởng đến cuộc thương lượng.

----------


## MinhPT

> Sài Gòn không có con thứ 2 . Hàng mini chuẩn Công Nghiệp. Anh Em nào có máu lửa thỉ hú mình, máy chạy hàng mẫu trong nhà máy,  chạy hơn được hơn 100 giờ nay nó in 3D cho nhanh nên nhà máy nó thanh lý.


Máy đẹp quá. Chờ bác nhắn tin báo giá.

----------


## Nam CNC

ủa vậy hả ? chưa phải của ông à . hehehe thế thì hi vọng có giá tốt , em này hàng Taiwan Rong Fu , phiên bản này chắc là S5 bỏ bớt món ATC tự động rồi , dòng này thách đấu với tormach P770 chắc tương đương phần cơ , còn điều khiển thì chắc là hơn.

----------


## Mechanic

> Sài Gòn không có con thứ 2 . Hàng mini chuẩn Công Nghiệp. Anh Em nào có máu lửa thỉ hú mình, máy chạy hàng mẫu trong nhà máy,  chạy hơn được hơn 100 giờ nay nó in 3D cho nhanh nên nhà máy nó thanh lý.


Máy đã bán ! ( bao gồm 7 đầu Bt30 và tất cả phụ kiện đi kèm của hãng ). Máy về cắm điện, đổ chương trình là chạy, máy chạy Control Syntec chuẩn công nghiệp .

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Mechanic

* ĐẦU SPINDLE MÁY TIỆN MINI*_

Sản phẩm hoạt động tốt, quay êm. Do không có thời gian chế cháo nên nhượng lại cho anh em nào có dự án. Bao gồm 4 bạc đạn và truyền động belt. Có chức năng kẹp phôi tự động nhưng chưa nghiên cứu.

Mã sản phẩm: MHST

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
_  









*GIÁ BÁN*
ĐÃ BÁN

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Tuancoi

có alo nhưng ko bắt máy. Lấy cục này về nghiên cứu

----------


## hanasimitai

> Sài Gòn không có con thứ 2 . Hàng mini chuẩn Công Nghiệp. Anh Em nào có máu lửa thỉ hú mình, máy chạy hàng mẫu trong nhà máy,  chạy hơn được hơn 100 giờ nay nó in 3D cho nhanh nên nhà máy nó thanh lý.


Mua con này mà chiến luôn nè. Chế cháo làm gì cho khổ.

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Hentai bình luận thế làm tui nôn nao quá mức , tiền ơi mi nơi đâu... có bán thiếu thời gian ngắn không ông thợ máy ?

----------


## Mechanic

> ông Hentai bình luận thế làm tui nôn nao quá mức , tiền ơi mi nơi đâu... có bán thiếu thời gian ngắn không ông thợ máy ?


Bây giờ nợ nó kẹt theo dây, nên tiền giờ là không thấy đâu. Con máy này đại gia đã hốt ra bắc dổi anh.

*CẬP NHẬT : CON MÁY MINI SMART MILL ĐÃ THEO ĐẠI GIA ĐẤT BẮC!*

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Mechanic

* BÀN T 700 x 350 x 60* _

MÃ SẢN PHẨM: TL7035

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Kích thước 700 * 350 * 60
- Mặt bàn và mặt đế phẳng và rất đẹp.
- Bàn làm bằng Đá.
_  









*GIÁ BÁN*
3.200.000 đ

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mới CNC

Ôi! Đống me kìa các cụ ới. Mới nhìn thấy đã chua rồi!

----------


## Mechanic

> Ôi! Đống me kìa các cụ ới. Mới nhìn thấy đã chua rồi!
> Đính kèm 43209


Muốn nhanh là phải từ từ anh ơi hehe

----------


## Mechanic

> * BÀN T 700 x 350 x 60* _
> 
> MÃ SẢN PHẨM: TL7035
> 
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Kích thước 700 * 350 * 60
> - Mặt bàn và mặt đế phẳng và rất đẹp.
> - Bàn làm bằng Đá.
> _  
> ...


Update thêm thông tin

----------


## Mechanic

* LÔ DAO NACHI HSS* _
Lô dao NACHI hss mới 100%. Các mã dao như hình
Mã sản phẩm: 

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
_  







*GIÁ BÁN*
*Ưu tiên bán cả lô, ae làm thương mại liên hệ.

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* BÀN T 220 x 500 x 40* _

MÃ SẢN PHẨM: TL2250

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Kích thước 220 * 500 * 40
- Mặt bàn và mặt đế phẳng và rất đẹp.
_  








*GIÁ BÁN*
ĐÃ BÁN

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## CNC abc

> * BÀN T 220 x 500 x 40* _
> 
> MÃ SẢN PHẨM: TL2250
> 
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Kích thước 220 * 500 * 40
> - Mặt bàn và mặt đế phẳng và rất đẹp.
> _  
> 
> ...


Em mua cái bàn T. Bác cho địa chỉ vào hòm thư, mai em ghé nhà chở.
Tks bác.

----------


## Mechanic

> * COMBO NSK 20 Hành trình 300*_
> 2 Bộ Combo Vitme và Ray NSK. 
> Mã sản phẩm: CNSK20HT30
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Tình trạng : Hoạt động tốt, không rơ . Bề ngoài Combo 1 đẹp hơn Combo 2.
> - Vime NSK 20 - Bước 10 - C5Z - Hành trình: 320 (mm)
> - Ray NSK 20 - Hành trình 380
> _  
> 
> ...


Còn 1 bộ, anh nào rinh về trong ngày có giá " dọn dẹp nhà " hehe

----------


## Mechanic

Tối nay có link full hình không che. Anh em nào cần nhanh tay liên hệ !!

----------


## Mechanic

* MÁY TIỆN MINI TSUGAMI* _

Do TIỀN THÌ ÍT MÀ ĐAM MÊ LẠI QUÁ NHIỀU  ...

 - NÊN cần ra đi một em máy tiện mini TSUGAMI tốc độ cao, chuyên làm hàng MINI chính xác. Spindle build-in nên cực kỳ gọn và chính xác.
 - Đời cao, Xài ray trượt và vitme bi. Dàn cơ còn đẹp long lanh.
 - Chỉ bán phần máy phía trên, không kèm phần khung bàn sắt phía dưới.

* Như đề cập về hoàn cảnh phía trên NÊN không nhận gạch , bán thiếu hay trao đổi dưới mọi hình thức . Anh em quen biết vui lòng thông cảm . 

* Trong hình máy còn thiếu một số bộ phận đi kèm, ae nào quan tâm liên hệ zalo để mình cập nhật thêm.

MÃ SẢN PHẨM: TSUGAMI...

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT  (Cập nhật sau)
- Spindle : 8.000 RPM hoặc hơn
- Kích thước (phủ bì) :  
- Hành trình : ...... 
_  





















*GIÁ BÁN*
ĐÃ BÁN

* Chỉ phần thân máy không kèm phần khung bàn
* Giá bán tại nhà, giao hàng có kèm phí.

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* BÀN T 700 x 350 x 60* _

MÃ SẢN PHẨM: TL7035

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Kích thước 700 * 350 * 60
- Mặt bàn và mặt đế phẳng và rất đẹp.
- Bàn làm bằng Đá.
_  









*GIÁ BÁN*
3.200.000 đ

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

Update thêm mớ hàng tồn !!

----------


## Mechanical

Update thêm mớ đồ nhờ ae giúp dọn dẹp

----------


## Mechanic

* VITME 3005 THK KX (2171706)* _

Mã sản phẩm: 2171706
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Vitme 30 bước 5
- Tổng dài: 620 
- Hành trình : ~ 400 (mm)
_  











*GIÁ BÁN*
*1.650.000 đ*
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* VITME NSK 2004 C2Z (2571706)* _

Mã sản phẩm: 2571706
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Vitme 20 bước 4
- Tổng dài: 355 mm
- Hành trình : ~ 200 (mm)
- Cấp chính xác : C2Z
_  







*GIÁ BÁN*
*850.000 đ*
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

Này thì Double NUT, này thì C2. Dài ngắn có đủ ...  Anh em nào cần hàng ngon thì alo nhé !

----------


## truongkiet

bác có loại này không NSK W4507-137-PZ hành trình 500mm

----------


## Mechanic

* VITME KKS 2004 C2 (2171701)* _

Mã sản phẩm: 2171701
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Vitme 20 bước 4
- Tổng dài: 725 - Hành trình : ~ 530 (mm)
- Cấp chính xác : C2Z
_  









*GIÁ BÁN*
*1.700.000 đ*
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

> bác có loại này không NSK W4507-137-PZ hành trình 500mm


Vitme anh cho mình thêm thông tin về : Đường kính, bước và tổng dài thì rõ ràng hơn. Còn hàng rã máy thì khó kiếm như mã số.
Cám ơn

----------


## Mechanic

Update lại các sản phẩm ở trang 1...

----------


## Mechanic

Hảng đã hiếm, nay còn hiếm hơn.

http://vnexpress.net/tin-tuc/phap-lu...t-3633792.html

----------


## ktshung

Bác mechnic hình như có bán visme 1,5 m giá 1,2 tr nằm ở đâu em tìm ko ra

----------


## Mechanic

> Bác mechnic hình như có bán visme 1,5 m giá 1,2 tr nằm ở đâu em tìm ko ra


Chào anh, mỉnh không có loại này .

----------


## Mechanical

> Bác mechnic hình như có bán visme 1,5 m giá 1,2 tr nằm ở đâu em tìm ko ra


Chào anh, mình không có loại này.

----------


## Lam Dung

> * VITME KKS 2004 C2 (2171701)* _
> 
> Mã sản phẩm: 2171701
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Vitme 20 bước 4
> - Tổng dài: 725 - Hành trình : ~ 530 (mm)
> - Cấp chính xác : C2Z
> _  
> 
> ...


Bác có cặp ray nào vừa với bộ này không ?

----------


## Mechanic

> Bác có cặp ray nào vừa với bộ này không ?


Có em, mai chạy qua anh đi.

----------


## Mechanic

* VITME KKS 2004 C2 (2171710)* _

Mã sản phẩm: 2171710
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Vitme 20 bước 4
- Tổng dài: 470 - Hành trình : ~ 300 (mm)
- Cấp chính xác : C2Z
_  









*GIÁ BÁN*
*1.250.000 đ*
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* VITME STUBAKI 25 BƯỚC 5 (0191701)* _

Mã sản phẩm: 0191701
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Vitme 25 bước 5
- Tổng dài: 700 - Hành trình : ~ 460 (mm)
- Cấp chính xác : 
- Hãng: STUBAKI 
_  









*GIÁ BÁN*
*ĐÃ BÁN*
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Ga con

> * VITME STUBAKI 25 BƯỚC 5 (0191701)* _
> 
> Mã sản phẩm: 0191701
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Vitme 25 bước 5
> - Tổng dài: 700 - Hành trình : ~ 460 (mm)
> - Cấp chính xác : 
> - Hãng: STUBAKI 
> _  
> ...


Cây này tháo máy Brother á a, hehe.
Quá xịn, khó lẫn được (trên đầu trục có 2 đoạn ren, 1 cái để xiết vít me vào ổ, 1 cái để xiết đĩa brake). Cây này cấp chính xác phải cỡ C2 trở lên.

Thanks.

----------


## solero

> Cây này tháo máy Brother á a, hehe.
> Quá xịn, khó lẫn được (trên đầu trục có 2 đoạn ren, 1 cái để xiết vít me vào ổ, 1 cái để xiết đĩa brake). Cây này cấp chính xác phải cỡ C2 trở lên.
> 
> Thanks.


Cây này của trục Z phải ko cụ?

----------


## Huudong

cây đó trục z brother.

----------


## terminaterx300

> cây đó trục z brother.


con 225 dùng thắng trong thân gang àh, motor ko có thắng àh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mechanic

Hnay 2/9 về quê quy ẩn. Chúc mọi người nghĩ lễ vui vẻ. Cần gì cứ nhắn zalo mình !

----------


## vopminh

> Hnay 2/9 về quê quy ẩn. Chúc mọi người nghĩ lễ vui vẻ. Cần gì cứ nhắn zalo mình !


Quê nhà đẹp thế

----------


## Mechanic

> Quê nhà đẹp thế


Cám ơn anh, tại ở TP nhiều quá nên về quê thấy cái gì cũng hay, cũng đẹp. Chổ này thì tha hồ ráp máy, ngắm cảnh

----------


## Mechanic

Anh em nào đã thanh toán tiền trong lễ hôm nay mình sẽ bắt đầu đóng gói và gửi hàng. Kèm theo MIỄN PHÍ VẬN CHUYỂN nhé

----------

solero

----------


## Mechanic

*GÓC NHỜ VẢ*

Tình hình có con máy " trên Gang dưới Đá " . 

- Hành trình 400 x 300. 
- Ray con lăn
- Vitme toàn C1
- Phù bì 900 x 950 x 1450 , Cân năng : Trên dưới 1.000 kg

Mà dạo này Gang phế liệu đang lên quá. Đang phân vân không biết nên ĐẬP GANG hay ĐẬP ĐÁ thì có lời ! Cao thủ tư vấn giúp 1 phen  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------


## solero

Đập đá thì chỉ mất lời chứ ko có lời đâu ạ. Đề nghị cụ chuyển sang chưng cất đá thì lời to lắm.

P/s: Con máy nhìn yêu quá!

----------


## Diyodira

Không đập cái chi hết mà tách ra thôi, tks.

----------


## Khoa C3

Phần đá được 1 bàn uống trà, 1 bệ kê chậu cảnh. Phần gang chưa biết làm gì.

----------


## Mechanic

Lâu lâu không đăng bài gì các bác lại nhắc, tưởng dừng hoạt động rồi. Bên mình vẫn hoạt động bình thường nhé, tại dạo này bận quá nên không có thời gian đăng bài.
- Vitme đủ các size, trữ đủ nhu cầu cho các anh qua thời khó khăn.
- Đồ của các ae đã thanh toán bên mình vẫn đang đóng gói và gửi hàng bình thường.

Mọi thắc mắc ae liên hệ trực tiếp qua điện thoại nhé

----------


## daomanh_hung

có phi 12 hoặc 16 bước 10-20 dài tầm 500 không ah?

----------


## terminaterx300

> *GÓC NHỜ VẢ*
> 
> Tình hình có con máy " trên Gang dưới Đá " . 
> 
> - Hành trình 400 x 300. 
> - Ray con lăn
> - Vitme toàn C1
> - Phù bì 900 x 950 x 1450 , Cân năng : Trên dưới 1.000 kg
> 
> ...


con này gắn precise lên chạy thau thì bá đạo  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

chú mập cứ chọt tớ nhé . Con này đi về nơi xa rồi , bác chủ khoe chơi thôi.

À bác chủ có bán precise nữa nhớ hú tui nha , đang có nhu cầu bức thiết , cứ inbox cái giá xem tớ gồng mình được không , mấy con trước như muối bỏ biển , chúng nó cướp hết rồi.

----------


## Mechanic

> con này gắn precise lên chạy thau thì bá đạo


Hết phương án, buộc phải làm bàn trà .

----------


## Mechanic

> * VITME STUBAKI 25 BƯỚC 5 (0191701)* _
> 
> Mã sản phẩm: 0191701
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Vitme 25 bước 5
> - Tổng dài: 700 - Hành trình : ~ 460 (mm)
> - Cấp chính xác : 
> - Hãng: STUBAKI 
> _  
> ...


Đã bán em nó, ae nào cần loại khác liên xem tại trang 1.
thanks

----------


## elenercom

> Hết phương án, buộc phải làm bàn trà .


Bác bán cho tôi về làm cái ghế ngồi cho mát cái bottom.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> *GÓC NHỜ VẢ*
> 
> Tình hình có con máy " trên Gang dưới Đá " . 
> 
> - Hành trình 400 x 300. 
> - Ray con lăn
> - Vitme toàn C1
> - Phù bì 900 x 950 x 1450 , Cân năng : Trên dưới 1.000 kg
> 
> ...


Chơi gì thì chơi chứ đừng có "đập đá". Thấy mấy thằng nhóc trong xóm bị công an bắt vì tội đập đá đó

----------


## Mechanic

Edit lại bài viết

----------


## Nam CNC

Tui lấy cái bàn set và gá dao này nha.

----------


## Luyến

Quá nhanh quá nguy hiểm .

----------


## Mechanic

> Cái bàn T LỚN (1200 x 470x 65) để làm nguội hoặc gia công gá đồ mà còn ĐẸP như này thì như MÒ KIM ĐÁY BỂ.
> 
> Cái lúc không cần thì BÁN RẺ NHƯ CHO, mai mốt có bạc triệu cũng không kiếm ra. Mà thôi mình chưa cần thì chia lại cho ae khác đang có nhu cầu.


* BÀN T 1200 X 480 X 65* _

Mã sản phẩm:
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
_  





*GIÁ BÁN*

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Danang cncrouter

Bàn t giá nhiêu bạn

----------


## Mechanic

> AI CŨNG CÓ NỖI KHỔ, NIỀM RIÊNG ! 
> Bởi đôi khi thằng bạn hay "chửi" mình điên mà mình không tin. Giờ mới thấy nó nói đúng, bộ lục giác mới cáu hàng CHINA chính hãng, ngta bán có mấy chục ngàn không mua. Đâm đầu ra bãi mua mấy cái hàng Japan vớ vẫn vài trăm nghìn mà sung sướng. 
> 
> Mấy bác coi chừng giống mình


* LỤC GIÁC* _

Mã sản phẩm: EIGHT -EX SNCM +V
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
_  








*GIÁ BÁN*
*ĐÃ BÁN*
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## mig21

> Bộ đầu : 150.000 đ


e gạch bộ này nha bác, thứ 2 ck cho bác. ib e stk

----------


## Mechanic

* CHÂN CAO SU CHỐNG RUNG*_
Hàng Nhật, đẹp như mới. 

Mã sản phẩm: 
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
_  









*GIÁ BÁN*
*690.000đ / 1 bộ (4 cái)*
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

Hàng hóa vẫn đc đóng gói đúng hẹn cho mọi người. Có điều mình bận ko thường xuyên viết bài nên ai cần gì thì liên hệ điện thoại trực tiếp.

----------


## Mechanic

> * MÁY TIỆN MINI TSUGAMI* _
> 
> Do TIỀN THÌ ÍT MÀ ĐAM MÊ LẠI QUÁ NHIỀU  ...
> 
>  - NÊN cần ra đi một em máy tiện mini TSUGAMI tốc độ cao, chuyên làm hàng MINI chính xác. Spindle build-in nên cực kỳ gọn và chính xác.
>  - Đời cao, Xài ray trượt và vitme bi. Dàn cơ còn đẹp long lanh.
>  - Chỉ bán phần máy phía trên, không kèm phần khung bàn sắt phía dưới.
> 
> * Như đề cập về hoàn cảnh phía trên NÊN không nhận gạch , bán thiếu hay trao đổi dưới mọi hình thức . Anh em quen biết vui lòng thông cảm . 
> ...



thông báo ! Thế giới ảo đã bị phá đảo.

----------


## kimtuan20021989

bao chạy không bác

----------


## Nam CNC

chốt hạ luôn chớ mai mất thêm 5 xị hehehe.

----------


## Totdo

bác zolo vài tấm hình hiện tại... vào zalo 0935417382

----------


## Nam CNC

tớ đã mua rồi mà , xem hình chi cho tiếc bác totdo.

----------


## Mechanic

> bao chạy không bác


Giá này mình bán chắc chắn có bao chạy, không phải chạy máy mà là chạy "thận" ạ hehe

----------


## Mechanic

> bác zolo vài tấm hình hiện tại... vào zalo 0935417382


Hình mình chụp chi tiết đến vậy mà anh còn muốn gửi zalo thì chết em rồi  :Frown:

----------


## Mechanic

Khớp nối 16-12 - 550.000 (3 cái)

----------


## Mechanical

Khớp nối Japan 16-12 : 550.000 đ / 3 cái

----------


## Mechanical

- Khớp nối AMP 37pin ( loại lớn ) : 690.000 đ / 6 cái





- Khớp nối AMP (nhỏ và trung) : 290.000 / 4 cái

----------


## Mechanic

Relay SSR Omron 25A : ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## Mechanic

*Relay SSR Omron 10A :* ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## Mechanic

Relay SSR Fuji (30A) : 490.000 đ ( 3 cái )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Còn chạy được không.
Quán cafe vắng quá. Chỉ cần vẫy tay bắt khách thôi

----------


## elkun24

> Nhà có chú "Gấu" nhỏ. Thịt thì tiếc, nuôi thì nghèo ... Ai nuôi nổi liên hệ mình


Bác up cái giá đi. E thấy hấp dẫn  :Big Grin:

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> Nhà có chú "Gấu" nhỏ. Thịt thì tiếc, nuôi thì nghèo ... Ai nuôi nổi liên hệ mình


cho em cái giá bác ơi

----------


## Lam Dung

> Nhà có chú "Gấu" nhỏ. Thịt thì tiếc, nuôi thì nghèo ... Ai nuôi nổi liên hệ mình


Bác ấy để nuôi rồi các bác ạ, em qua tận nhà mà không đem về đc ạ

----------


## Ga con

Con này đủ tủ điện hay chỉ có xác thôi bác.

Thằng em em nó cũng có nhu cầu 1 con cho phòng thí nghiệm.

Thanks.

----------


## Mechanical

* Bơm mỡ bò HALS LUBE* _

Mã sản phẩm:
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Điện 220Vol
- 2 lít
_  









*Giá*
*999.000*
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanical

* VITME 3005 THK KX (2171706)* _

Mã sản phẩm: 2171706
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Vitme 30 bước 5
- Tổng dài: 620 
- Hành trình : ~ 400 (mm)
_  











*GIÁ BÁN*
*1.650.000 đ*
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* VITME KKS 2004 C2 (2171701)* _

Mã sản phẩm: 2171701
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Vitme 20 bước 4
- Tổng dài: 725 - Hành trình : ~ 530 (mm)
- Cấp chính xác : C2Z
_  









*GIÁ BÁN*
*1.700.000 đ*
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## cokhimha

Up cho chủ thớt. Nhân tiện để nhận thông báo khi cần thì có thông tin

----------


## Mechanic

* BÀN T 700 x 350 x 60* _

MÃ SẢN PHẨM: TL7035

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Kích thước 700 * 350 * 60
- Mặt bàn và mặt đế phẳng và rất đẹp.
- Bàn làm bằng Đá.
_  









*GIÁ BÁN*
3.200.000 đ

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## tranphong248

Bác mechanic còn kẹp phôi nhanh ko ah. Zalo ko thấy bác trả lời. E cần 6 cái

----------


## Fusionvie

> Một mớ Vitme hàng tuyển cực đẹp Loại: 20, 25 Bước 4,5,6 Cấp chính xác UPZ, C1,C2 và C3 dài ngắn đủ kiểu.AE nào có nhu cầu thì liên hệ mình.


Bác có cả bộ kèm ray trượt ko, em đang cần 2 bộ ray kèm vít me 25, dài 350mm

----------


## Mechanic

> Bác có cả bộ kèm ray trượt ko, em đang cần 2 bộ ray kèm vít me 25, dài 350mm


A liên hệ zalo mình nhé.

----------


## cnc24

> Cuối tuần có đồ chơi mới ...


Bác inbox giá và thông tin chi tiết?

----------


## Mechanic

A liên hệ zalo mìnb nhé

----------

ali35

----------


## cnc24

> A liên hệ zalo mìnb nhé


Các mạng xã hội nó thu thập thông tin người dùng nên mình không dùng từ lâu lắm rồi.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Bác này bán cái thì có giá cái thì không vậy ta.

----------


## Gamo

Ếch đâu ùi, bem đi bem đi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cuongkran

Hàng đó tuyển. Chỉ ngắm không bán,  đâu có giá.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Hàng đó tuyển. Chỉ ngắm không bán,  đâu có giá.


không bán mà kêu khách inbox zalo gì đó bác. Em nghĩ hàng để ngắm nó nằm mục khác chớ.

----------


## vncncdiy

> 1 cặp vitme 25 bước 5, hành trình 550 mm, 380 mm. Cấp chính xác C2. Hàng cực đẹp


Hàng của bác cực đẹp nhưng sao kiếm cái giá cũng cực khó.

Bác bán hàng không đăng giá coi chừng ông add ổng cho ra đảo bán cho cá mập đó bác.

----------


## Mechanic

Khớp nối Japan 16-12 : 550.000 đ / 3 cái

----------


## Mechanic

* Bơm mỡ bò HALS LUBE* _

Mã sản phẩm:
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Điện 220Vol
- 2 lít
_  









*Giá*
*999.000*
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* CHẤU MỀM MÂM CẬP* _

Mã sản phẩm: 
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
Bộ chấu mâm cặp lớn và nhỏ. Hàng chưa qua sử dụng.
Loại lớn(mm) : 75 x 35 x 90
Loại nhỏ(mm) : 40 x 35 x 35
_  
 

 

 

 

 

*GIÁ BÁN*
*Bộ nhỏ : 600.000 đ ( 3 cái) 
Bộ lớn : 850.000 đ (3 cái)* 
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanical

* CHẤU MỀM MÂM CẬP* _

Mã sản phẩm: 
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
Bộ chấu mâm cặp lớn và nhỏ. Hàng chưa qua sử dụng.
Loại lớn(mm) : 75 x 35 x 90
Loại nhỏ(mm) : 40 x 35 x 35
_  
 

 

 

 

 

*GIÁ BÁN*
*Bộ nhỏ : 600.000 đ ( 3 cái) 
Bộ lớn : 850.000 đ (3 cái)* 
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanical

* THƯỚC ĐÁ CANH MÁY MITUTOYO* _
Tháo từ máy đo CMM MITUTOYO, tận dụng để canh chỉnh so vuông và song song cho máy CNC. Có 2 cây. 
Mã sản phẩm: 
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
Kích thước(mm) : 470 x 60 x 70
_  








*GIÁ BÁN*
*990.000 đ / Cây* 
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Lam Dung

Em lấy 1 cây thước đá nhé bác. Tối em làm về ghé qua nhà bác.

----------


## Mechanical

* HEADSTOCK MÁY TIỆN* _
Mã sản phẩm: 
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT

_  










*GIÁ BÁN*
*2.300.000 đ* 
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanic

* BÀN T 700 x 350 x 60* _

MÃ SẢN PHẨM: TL7035

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Kích thước 700 * 350 * 60
- Mặt bàn và mặt đế phẳng và rất đẹp.
- Bàn làm bằng Đá.
_  









*GIÁ BÁN*
3.200.000 đ

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Mechanical

Nhiều ae gọi hỏi kích thước đầu Headstock máy tiện.  Nay up lên 1 thể cho ae dễ hỉnh dung.

----------


## Mechanic

Vô tình có con này.  Ae nào có driver để lại giúp mình 1 cái.  Thanks

----------


## Mechanical

Sau cuộc gặp "Liên Triều"  thành công tốt đẹp bằng cam kết chấm dứt chiến tranh 2 miền Nam Bắc Triều Tiên. Một bệ phóng tên lửa đã bị tuồn  ra một cách nhanh chóng. Qua xác minh đây là bệ phóng tên lửa mang đầu đạn " BT30",  kèm đầy đủ các khí tài để thực hiện thành công 1 vụ bắn tên lửa.

Tranh thủ thời cơ,  mình cân đối giá 8.5 triệu Việt Kim đề đưa em nó qua nước thứ 3 trước khi bị phát hiện.

----------


## Mechanical

Edited bài viết

----------


## Mechanical

Sửa thông tin.

----------


## Ninh Tran

> HOT DEAL !! DUY NHẤT 7.000.000 đ ( Giá hiện tại 8.500.000 đ)  CHO BỘ ĐẦU THAY DAO BT30. 
> 
> Điều kiện : Chỉ áp dụng thanh toán trong 2 ngày 30/4 và 1/5 .  Không áp dụng cho đặt gạch.


đang cần tiền chơi lễ kìa. bác nào máu nhanh tay. 
mà không có deal cho các mục khác nhỉ. hehe

----------


## Mechanical

> Sau cuộc gặp "Liên Triều"  thành công tốt đẹp bằng cam kết chấm dứt chiến tranh 2 miền Nam Bắc Triều Tiên. Một bệ phóng tên lửa đã bị tuồn  ra một cách nhanh chóng. Qua xác minh đây là bệ phóng tên lửa mang đầu đạn " BT30",  kèm đầy đủ các khí tài để thực hiện thành công 1 vụ bắn tên lửa.
> 
> Tranh thủ thời cơ,  mình cân đối giá 8.5 triệu Việt Kim đề đưa em nó qua nước thứ 3 trước khi bị phát hiện.


Hết hạn tham gia game. Giá hiện tại 8.500.000 đ CHO BỘ ĐẦU THAY DAO BT30.

----------


## anhcos

Bộ này ngon thế. Chưa có lúa để xúc, tiếc thật.

----------


## CKD

Nhìn ghiền chết đi được

----------


## Mechanic

> Nhìn ghiền chết đi được


Kakaka. Đem về thôi !

----------


## QuyND

Bộ BT30 này tua max được bao nhiêu vậy ạ?

----------


## Mechanic

> Bộ BT30 này tua max được bao nhiêu vậy ạ?


Đã test 5800 quay tốt.  Chưa có motor test lên 8000

----------

QuyND

----------


## Mechanic

"Dụng cụ đo kiểm"
Không biết chính xác công dụng là gì nhưng chắc chắn là dụng cụ đo kiểm gì đó. Có thể tận dụng làm canh kê so vuông góc cá kiểu.
Kích thước: 115 x 105 x 45 (mm)
Giá: *800.000 đ*

----------


## Mechanic

Tui dại tui tìm nơi vắng vẻ,
Người khôn người đến chốn lao xao
...

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Tui dại tui tìm nơi vắng vẻ,
> Người khôn người đến chốn lao xao
> ...


nhìn nguyên cụm spin thèm chảy ke, hỏng biết có bán rời k,mua về sai nước mía uống lại ke

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

> Tui dại tui tìm nơi vắng vẻ,
> Người khôn người đến chốn lao xao
> ...


Bán máy à bác ?

----------


## hoahong102

spin máy này tớ tháo rồi, bt40 max 8000 vòng 4 bạc đạn cao tốc, con này fanuc 18m khá ổn trục thứ 4 ko biết của yukiwa hay 4 trục nội suy của fanuc, cả máy nặng tầm 4,5-5 tan

----------


## Ga con

> nhìn nguyên cụm spin thèm chảy ke, hỏng biết có bán rời k,mua về sai nước mía uống lại ke


Không biết có điểm nào mà bác nhìn kết dữ vậy.

Em kết giàn khung nó cứng, gọn, tưởng nhẹ mà nghe gần 5 tấn thì ê răng rồi. Cụm spindle thì thấy bình thường mà, bãi bán cũng nhiều không khó kiếm.

Khoảng cách giữa 2 ray X thấy khá nhỏ, nên suy ra hành trình Z con này cũng không cao lắm, mà spindle chót vót trên cao thế thì xuống hết tape nose vẫn còn cách xa cái bàn lắm, phải có trục 4 mới vừa, hoặc phải độn cái bàn lên cao.

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

Tớ thích phần khung cơ khí , có cơ hội đo kiểm chính xác là ngon , chuyên chạy hàng nhỏ , cái BT40 này không đạt , thích mấy em precise bác chủ ôm hơn hehehe .

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Không biết có điểm nào mà bác nhìn kết dữ vậy.
> 
> Em kết giàn khung nó cứng, gọn, tưởng nhẹ mà nghe gần 5 tấn thì ê răng rồi. Cụm spindle thì thấy bình thường mà, bãi bán cũng nhiều không khó kiếm.
> 
> Khoảng cách giữa 2 ray X thấy khá nhỏ, nên suy ra hành trình Z con này cũng không cao lắm, mà spindle chót vót trên cao thế thì xuống hết tape nose vẫn còn cách xa cái bàn lắm, phải có trục 4 mới vừa, hoặc phải độn cái bàn lên cao.
> 
> Thanks.


tại dân mới vô nên thấy cái spin mê quá, nối thẳng qua khớp nối, mà bt40 hơi bự, tính kiếm bt30 mà qua khớp nối có ben đạp nhả dao lun, khỏi motor cũng dc, mua về ngâm cứu, diy máy nhỏ nhỏ chơi theo tinh thần học hỏi là chính, diy theo chất của mình bạn ơi

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Tớ thích phần khung cơ khí , có cơ hội đo kiểm chính xác là ngon , chuyên chạy hàng nhỏ , cái BT40 này không đạt , thích mấy em precise bác chủ ôm hơn hehehe .


hihi, a nam toàn choi hàng dữ k, precise e với k tới, bt nhỏ nhỏ cho dể dùng với rẻ

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## truongkiet

Khoe máy hay bán?

----------


## Ga con

> tại dân mới vô nên thấy cái spin mê quá, nối thẳng qua khớp nối, mà bt40 hơi bự, tính kiếm bt30 mà qua khớp nối có ben đạp nhả dao lun, khỏi motor cũng dc, mua về ngâm cứu, diy máy nhỏ nhỏ chơi theo tinh thần học hỏi là chính, diy theo chất của mình bạn ơi


Vậy sao không hốt con ở trang trước của thớt này luôn, nhỏ, gọn, nhẹ, có cả mâm dao, dễ chế hơn con này nhiều lần, chứ ham chi con không có khả năng chế cho mệt vậy bác.

Thanks

----------


## Mechanic

> gửi lời cảm ơn đến Mechanic anh bán hàng rất tốt rất yên tâm,hàng rất đẹp. kiu khỏi đóng kiện mà anh vẫn đóng và gói kỹ càng cảm ơn anh nhiều lắm 
> đã nhận hàng 
> Đính kèm 11372Đính kèm 11373Đính kèm 11374


Lâu lâu lục lọi topic để tự sướng cho đam mê vậy !

----------


## Mechanic

Có vài cặp ke vuông hàng xuất Nhật (loại 250mm và 150mm). Chất lượng khá ổn trong tầm tiền

Giá: 120.000 đ / cặp ( 250mm và 150mm ) - Bao ship mọi miền tổ quốc.















Xin cám ơn !

----------


## hung1706

Em lấy 1 cặp nha anh !

----------


## maxx.side

Lấy 2 cặp nha, anh cho thông thanh toán nhé

----------


## anhcos

Loại thợ mộc nên đế dày, k phù hợp với cơ khí lắm nên k thì cũng múc 1 bộ.

----------


## Mechanic

A/e liên hệ zalo mình O92.4O5.2529 đề mình nhắn số tk nhé. Cám ơn đã ủng hộ

----------


## truongkiet

Lấy 1 cặp.mà có ship cod ko

----------


## trucnguyen

Em lấy 1 cặp nhé bấc.

----------


## CKD

Còn thì đăng ký 1 cặp luôn  :Smile:

----------


## winstarvn

Đăng ký 1 cặp luôn nha anh, zalo 0898449342

----------


## BKH

Đang ký 1 cặp luôn nha

----------


## Mechanic

Anh em nào mua hàng vui lòng liên hệ zalo mình để xác nhận nhé.

----------


## Mechanic

Mấy bộ tiện gỗ thanh lý được.
Hàng *CHINA* nhưng là hàng xuất Nhật. Được cái bảo đảm chất lượng ăn chắc mấy hàng Taiwan xịn trên thị trường mà giá lại dễ chịu hơn hàng China bình dân.


















*Giá*
*Loại nhỏ : 370.000 đ /hộp/ 6 cây
Loại lớn : 470.000 đ /hộp/ 6 cây
** FREE SHIP TOÀN QUỐC
*
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## audiophilevn

> Mấy bộ tiện gỗ thanh lý được.
> Hàng *CHINA* nhưng là hàng xuất Nhật. Được cái bảo đảm chất lượng ăn chắc mấy hàng Taiwan xịn trên thị trường mà giá lại dễ chịu hơn hàng China bình dân.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kích thước thế nào vậy bác chủ?

----------


## Mechanic

> Kích thước thế nào vậy bác chủ?


Đầu nhỏ 1/4. Đầu lớn 3/4. Có khắc trên thân đó anhm

----------


## Mechanic

Do nhu cầu hay vệ sinh máy nên gặp được lô bánh cước thau của Nhật đành ôm trọn. Loại này cốt 6mm kẹp máy khoan hay máy mài cầm tay đều ok. 
Hàng dùng 1 lần thì khó dùng hàng khác được !  Bánh thau Nhật thì chất lượng khỏi bàn, kể cả những vết rỉ cứng đấu .








Giá bán lẽ mắc lắm, mình bán mắc hơn.
- 250.000 / 3 cái
- 400.000 / 6 cái
- 600.000 / 12 cái
Free ship mọi miền tổ quốc !

----------


## Mechanic

> Do nhu cầu hay vệ sinh máy nên gặp được lô bánh cước thau của Nhật đành ôm trọn. Loại này cốt 6mm kẹp máy khoan hay máy mài cầm tay đều ok. 
> Hàng dùng 1 lần thì khó dùng hàng khác được !  Bánh thau Nhật thì chất lượng khỏi bàn, kể cả những vết rỉ cứng đấu .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miếng đánh thau lại về. Mời anh em.

----------


## Mechanic

Hàng hóa lâu ngày không có hàng đẹp nên ít lên sóng. Nay có bộ combo gang đúc chuẩn mực. Anh em liên hệ Zalo O92.4o5.2529 hoặc www.facebook.com/maymocjapan









Giá: ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## trongnghia091

> Tui dại tui tìm nơi vắng vẻ,
> Người khôn người đến chốn lao xao
> ...


con này anh bán à !

----------


## CNC abc

> Có vài cặp ke vuông hàng xuất Nhật (loại 250mm và 150mm). Chất lượng khá ổn trong tầm tiền
> 
> Giá: 120.000 đ / cặp ( 250mm và 150mm ) - Bao ship mọi miền tổ quốc.
> 
> 
> 
> Xin cám ơn !


Thước này còn k bác, nếu còn em đăng ký 1 cặp. Tks.

----------


## legiao

có ai mua đồ của ông nầy bị như mình không ck xong theo hỏi mải giống như đi xin của ông ấy,sài gòn về bà rịa 10 ngày rồi vẩn không có.lần trước mua cái bàn T củng vậy ck rồi gọi điện 5 lần 7 lượt mới gửi sợ ông luôn òi,quá mệt mỏi

----------


## Mechanic

Chào anh Legiao,

Bữa cặp thước anh mua 120.000 và em free ship. Do nhà em gửi bưu điện sót cái của anh và đã cho gửi lại cho.E có báo và cũng biết thông tin này. 
Nếu anh đang cần gấp mà viettel ship chưa đến thì a cho e stk để e ck lại cho anh 120.000 đ , khi nào nhận đc hàng a chuyển hàng lại giúp em. Tiền vận chuyển bên em sẽ thanh toán. Mong anh thông cảm giúp.

Cám ơn anh.

* Thông tin anh nói gọi 5 lần 7 lượt em không bắt máy là không chính xác và không có cuộc gọi từ anh  Anh vui lòng điều chỉnh lại thông tin cho đúng thật tế giúp em. Cám ơn anh

----------


## Langthangtrennhangian

Mình giao dịch với bác này 2 lần gần đây là con máy tiện 18Tr và máy mài phẳng 8Tr đều không có vấn đề gì. Hàng hóa bọc kỹ càng cẩn thận, chuyển khoản đợi hàng rất yên tâm.

Chắc của bác bị quên sót gì đó thôi, kinh nghiệm của mình là nếu mua hàng bán có sll rất có thể bị sót order.

----------


## GORLAK

Ế bác legiao cùng quê với mình rồi, phước bửu đi vô chút tới bông trang nhé =))

----------

nbc

----------


## legiao

> Chào anh Legiao,
> 
> Bữa cặp thước anh mua 120.000 và em free ship. Do nhà em gửi bưu điện sót cái của anh và đã cho gửi lại cho.E có báo và cũng biết thông tin này. 
> Nếu anh đang cần gấp mà viettel ship chưa đến thì a cho e stk để e ck lại cho anh 120.000 đ , khi nào nhận đc hàng a chuyển hàng lại giúp em. Tiền vận chuyển bên em sẽ thanh toán. Mong anh thông cảm giúp.
> 
> Cám ơn anh.
> 
> * Thông tin anh nói gọi 5 lần 7 lượt em không bắt máy là không chính xác và không có cuộc gọi từ anh  Anh vui lòng điều chỉnh lại thông tin cho đúng thật tế giúp em. Cám ơn anh


tôi nói lần trước mua cái bàn T ck xong gọi 5 lần 7 lược.rồi bác củng nói cần thì trả tiền lại y như lần nầy,cần dùng thì mới mua,nói như bác thì tôi mua làm gì cho mất công vậy,nhận tiền thì có trách nhiệm tí 

cái bàn nầy nè bác nhớ không?

----------


## legiao

> Ế bác legiao cùng quê với mình rồi, phước bửu đi vô chút tới bông trang nhé =))


úi bác thợ cả quê ở bông trang á cách nhau 10km

----------


## Mechanic

* MÁY BƠM HƠI*_
No: MBH...21071801
Máy còn đẹp, bơm hơi rất êm phù hợp xài trong gia đình. Hàng nội địa nhật ( Made in Taiwan)
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Bình 11L. Áp nén 8kg.
- Điện 110V
_  









*GIÁ BÁN*
1.800.000 đ

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Xuan Gio

Xin lỗi bác bán hàng nhé.

Em ở Xuyên Mộc Hòa Bình nè. Bữa nào bác legiao và GORLAK giao lưu nhé.




> Ế bác legiao cùng quê với mình rồi, phước bửu đi vô chút tới bông trang nhé =))





> úi bác thợ cả quê ở bông trang á cách nhau 10km

----------


## Mechanic

*ĐƠN HÀNG*
Xin thông báo với những khách hàng đã đặt hàng tính đến hết ngày 20/7/2018. Các đơn hàng đã được xử lý và gửi đi. Anh em nào đã đặt hàng trong thời gian nêu trên chưa mà vẫn chưa nhận được hàng vui lòng liên hệ thông tin ở phần chữ kí để được gửi mã số đơn hàng. Vì lợi ích của khách hàng, vui lòng kiểm tra và liên hệ.

Chân thành xin lỗi mọi người vì những thiếu sót trong thời gian gần đây. Mong tiếp tục nhận được sự tin tưởng của a/e gần xa.

Trân trọng cám ơn

Mechanic

----------


## Mechanic

Cuối tuần có đồ chơi mới ... Show cho ae thèm chơi kaka

----------


## Mechanic

Lâu ngày không có sản phẩm gì mới, topic lại đóng bụi. Nay dọn dẹp nhà cửa lại chút.




> * MÁY MÀI NHÁM BĂNG* _
> Điện 110 Vol. Hoạt động và hình thức rất ngon lành. A/e liên hệ zalo để mình gửi clip test.
> 
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Điện 110V
> _  
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## hatien

Vitme còn k a

----------


## Mechanic

> Vitme còn k a


Còn nhiều loại chưa xoạn ra hết, a cần loại nào liên hệ zalo 092.405.2529 cho nhanh ạ.

----------


## Mechanic

* BƠM MỠ BÒ DÙNG ĐIỆN 24V* _

THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Dùng điện 24v. Tình trạng hoạt động tốt.
_  






 GIÁ   
750.000 đ

* Thứ tự đánh dấu trên hình cho khách chọn, ai chọn mua số nào nhắn mình.

*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------


## Nguyễn Tiến Dũng

> * BƠM MỠ BÒ DÙNG ĐIỆN 24V* _
> 
> THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
> - Dùng điện 24v. Tình trạng hoạt động tốt.
> _  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cụ cho lên nốt đi, hóng quá !

----------


## namhasg

> Cụ cho lên nốt đi, hóng quá !


Bơm mỡ còn không Bác ?

----------


## Mechanic

> Bơm mỡ còn không Bác ?


Cỏn anh, liên hệ O92.405.2529 nhé

----------


## Mechanic

Hàng hóa Vitne hàng lựa chọn kỹ càng, đóng gói cẩn thận luôn có trong kho nhà mình. Nhiều loại ae yêu cầu như thế nào thì liên hệ trực tiếp cho tiện.

----------

Ga con, huanpt, ngocsut

----------


## huanpt

Rất nể bác cái khoản cẩn thận.

----------


## Mechanic

> Rất nể bác cái khoản cẩn thận.


Bán hàng cho khách như bán cho mình. Kỹ lưỡng xíu là nó khác ngay. Cám ơn a đã động viên.

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Hàng hóa Vitne hàng lựa chọn kỹ càng, đóng gói cẩn thận luôn có trong kho nhà mình. Nhiều loại ae yêu cầu như thế nào thì liên hệ trực tiếp cho tiện.


có cây nào đẹp hành trình 450 hong a, double nut không

----------


## Mechanic

> có cây nào đẹp hành trình 450 hong a, double nut không


Anh kiểm tra ở những trang trước những cây mình đã kiểm tra và có hình, thông tin , giá bán đầy đủ. Nếu không phù hợp thì a gửi thông tin qua zalo mình xem thử.

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> * CAMERA SOI MẠCH* _
> - Chuyên dùng để các bác soi mạch hay hàn mạch điện tử nhỏ thông qua màn hình.
> - Cần soi thêm rõ hơn thì gắn thêm cái kính hiển vi nữa là khỏi chê. Mình hay dùng soi mấy chi tiết linh tinh rất ổn.
> - Chip Sony nên chất lượng màu tuyệt đối.
> - Kết nối trực tiếp LCD bằng cổng Video và nguồn 12 vol. Gắn điện là xài. 
> - Đô phân giải rất cao HD. Phù hợp cho các màn hình từ 19 in trở xuống là không có hiện tượng bể hình nhé. _  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lụt lội chưa thấy vitme nhưng thấy cam, cam này còn hong mình lấy 1 cái

----------


## khoa.address

Bác chủ cho e hỏi cái cổng Video thì nối với màn hình LCD kia thế nào ah. Vì e thấy màn hình PC này chỉ có cổng AVG mà. Có bán cổng chuyển Video sang AVG hả bác

----------


## sonnc1990

> Bác chủ cho e hỏi cái cổng Video thì nối với màn hình LCD kia thế nào ah. Vì e thấy màn hình PC này chỉ có cổng AVG mà. Có bán cổng chuyển Video sang AVG hả bác


Có cái cam xuất hình cổng vga độ phóng đại đủ nhìn điểm ảnh màn điện thoại bác có nhu cầu không

----------


## aiemphuong

Vga to av, vga to rca , vga to hdmi, vga to dvi... Lưu ý là cáp vga to av bán trên mạng hên xui lắm

----------


## Mechanic

Máy điêu khắc Roku 400 x 600 tốc độ cao. Giá bán : ĐÃ BÁN . Hàng dành cho ae có nhu cầu sản xuất cao !
SPINDLE 2.2KW 45K RPM

----------


## tuandd1

> Máy điêu khắc Roku 400 x 600 tốc độ cao. Giá bán : 65.000.000 . Hàng dành cho ae có nhu cầu sản xuất cao !
> SPINDLE 2.2KW 45K RPM


Máy này còn đầy đủ không bác ơi, còn chạy được không, hay chỉ giá xác.

----------


## Mechanic

> Máy này còn đầy đủ không bác ơi, còn chạy được không, hay chỉ giá xác.


Chỉ là xác máy thôi anh.

----------


## Mechanic

Máy đã bán. Cám ơn ae đã quan tâm. Ae nào mình trễ hẹn sẽ ưu tiên đợt sau.

----------


## khoa.address

> Máy đã bán. Cám ơn ae đã quan tâm. Ae nào mình trễ hẹn sẽ ưu tiên đợt sau.


Y chang con máy ở hẻm 340/13, hihi

----------


## Mechanic

Sau thời gian dài khá bận, nay mình tiếp tục buôn bán bình thường. Sẽ update hình sản phẩm mới, mong ae gần xa tie1p tục ủng hộ.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Camera còn không bác ơi?

----------


## Mechanic

* Bộ XY tinh chỉnh 60x60* _

Mã sản phẩm: 2171701
THÔNG SỐ KĨ THUẬT
- Hành trình : ~ 60 x 60 mm
- Made in Gẻmany
_  













*GIÁ BÁN*
*966.000 đ*
*********************************************
Anh em nào có nhu cầu nên ghé qua nhà minh kiểm tra thoải mái trước khi mua hàng.
Số điện thoại : *LIÊN HỄ CHỮ KÝ*
Nhận chuyển ra nhà xe cho các bác ở xa.

_( Còn tiếp phía dưới )_

----------

